# Go Fund Me Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

Here we go folks.

I know everyone here knows Jeremy (Adirondackstihl). I found out he was selling off his saws......and heard that it was because his wife was sick. I contacted him, and asked what we could do to help. Well, in classic manly fashion, he said we could pray for them. I asked if a fundraiser would help........Jeremy said that he would never be able to pay it back, so no, he didn't want to do that. At this point I reminded him that he had been paying it forward for a long time now.......and that this is how it works. You help others with no expectations of return. When you do that though, it does end up coming back to you.

Well, here we are my friends. Jeremy needs some help.

I got this message from him a little while ago when I asked for some details.....

"She has several auto immune diseases.
Lupus would add to that list. We are hoping at this point for lupus.
The X rays today showed a mass in her chest which is indicative of lymphoma. "

I know they have insurance, but since Monday they have had to pay out 350.00 in co-pays. 

Here's the Go Fund Me link. Be sure to make a note of your user name. Every 10.00 gets a raffle ticket.

Thanks guys....

Click Here To Donate


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

First prize in the raffle is a brand spanking new MS461R. It will be ported by Mastermind Worksaws......and it comes with a new 25" bar, and two new chains.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

Second prize is new Husqvarna 240 donated by Terry Landrum of Wicked Worksaws.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

And we have yet another prize. Donated by AS member bplust. 

Bryan also has donated 200.00 in parts from his parts stash.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

As we have done in the past, as the name is drawn, the winner can pick a prize from what is left. I think there will be a lot to pick from here fellers.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

We'll probably have some auction items too.

Mike Lee has donated a race chain, so that is one that needs to go to an auction.......


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2015)

Good on ya Randy. Times like this put things into perspective. AS is always amazing in times of need!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We'll probably have some auction items too.
> 
> Mike Lee has donated a race chain, so that is one that needs to go to an auction.......



Whatever drive link count someone wants. Just need to know the saw to set it up to suit the power and operator.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Good on ya Randy. Times like this put things into perspective. AS is always amazing in times of need!



Good on me? 

No sir. I'm self centered, ego driven, easily angered.........but, Jeremy would do the same thing for me.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 2, 2015)

This is one of the reasons I hang out on this forum. The community of people here is top notch. Once I get to a private wifi network I'll send my donation.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

We have another raffle prize. 

From @Trx250r180.....a full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil. This stuff is great, and not sold any longer. A fantastic prize.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

And......another prize. This is gonna be epic fellers. 

From @Magnumitis






This is a saw that I ported for him.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll donate my NIB OE 346xp , ported by Brad

He still has it so he can put up the pic


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I'll donate my NIB OE 346xp , ported by Brad
> 
> He still has it so he can put up the pic



Wow 

That's very cool.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 2, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I'll donate my NIB OE 346xp , ported by Brad
> 
> He still has it so he can put up the pic


Awesome Stihl.... Amazing how guys show up to help a brother in need. Good on you, my man.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Awesome Stihl...


I sorta like my $125 CL 346


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have one vise left in this run to offer up. Just let me know who gets it when the time comes.

ALL of you are such giving caring people.

Thank you all for what your doing.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

Bam.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

I am going to rebuild a nice 044/440 from scratch. I need to beg a few parts to complete it though... Need top covers (cylinder and air) and a bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I am going to rebuild a nice 044/440 from scratch. I need to beg a few parts to complete it though... Need top covers (cylinder and air) and a bar.



I'm sure some covers will turn up. Some of these guys mess with saws a lot. 

This is a very cool prize. The 044 is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I am going to rebuild a nice 044/440 from scratch. I need to beg a few parts to complete it though... Need top covers (cylinder and air) and a bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size bar you want for it?


----------



## bplust (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a top cover and a regular AF cover for the 044. I'm out of HD AF covers.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

See?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I am going to rebuild a nice 044/440 from scratch. I need to beg a few parts to complete it though... Need top covers (cylinder and air) and a bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got your new covers, im too slow but I have an HD cover, if you need other parts let me know

DD


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

AS member @big t double has donated a 25' roll of Stihl chain. Whoever wins this prize can contact Ted, and tell him what configuration they want.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I have one vise left in this run to offer up. Just let me know who gets it when the time comes.
> 
> ALL of you are such giving caring people.
> 
> Thank you all for what your doing.


That's an awesome chain vise ya got Homelite...good on you for putting one up.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's a real classic fellers. 

Put up by RandyMac.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd like to win Ol' Blue there.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 2, 2015)

I need the Big Red version. Dern......


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> What size bar you want for it?


Bigger than an 18" and smaller than a 28"... [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Bigger than an 18" and smaller than a 28"... [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. I have a few in there. I'll make sure I have a 3/8" .050" in 20 or 24". Almost all of mine are .063.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Bigger than an 18" and smaller than a 28"... [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mdavlee said:


> Ok. I have a few in there. I'll make sure I have a 3/8" .050" in 20 or 24". Almost all of mine are .063.




Nate and mike let me jump in here and help out. I have a 20" wide nose 3/8 .050 Stihl es I can add to the 044/440 if you prefer.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I got your new covers, im too slow but I have an HD cover, if you need other parts let me know
> 
> DD


Might need a piston kit or seals kit but I'll let you know! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Nate and mike let me jump in here and help out. I have a 25" wide nose 3/8 .050 Stihl es I can add to the 044/440 if you prefer.


That May be better. I know I have a 28" 050". The shorter ones I'm pretty sure are .063"


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll throw in a velocity stack that'll fit many carbs. And no Mastermind I won't kiss your back side.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> That May be better. I know I have a 28" 050". The shorter ones I'm pretty sure are .063"



I misspoke it's a 20" wide nose 3/8 .050 with very lite use.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'll throw in a velocity stack that'll fit many carbs. And no Mastermind I won't kiss your back side.
> 
> View attachment 451286



Very nice Shawn. Got any extras you'd sell me?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

We have another donation......

From @redfin


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We have another donation......
> 
> From @redfin



Picture no worky


----------



## mcobb2 (Oct 2, 2015)

This is looking awesome...


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 2, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'll throw in a velocity stack that'll fit many carbs. And no Mastermind I won't kiss your back side.
> 
> View attachment 451286


ok I am a nerd, what does the velocity stack do and does it fit with a regular HD air filter?
and can I buy one?
Dave


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 2, 2015)

Amazing gentlemen, and I'm sure I'm speaking on behalf of a good amount here on AS...the willingness and the compassion, to help a fellow brother. A very large majority of us wood cuttin fools have never met each other personally...but I like the 'cover your fellow mans ass' mentality here. I've personally been there, done that. It ain't fun. You fight, and you fight like hell...like there's no tomorrow. Again I wish Jeremy and his wife the absolute best concerning her condition(s). To say there's a sense of brotherhood on this site, would be an understatement. I SALUTE ALL YOU BROTHERS. Semper Fi...

EDIT...after looking at several wood cuttin sites out there fellas...I believe I found the right site to join. Good folks here...this thread alone shows every bit of it.


----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 2, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> ok I am a nerd, what does the velocity stack do and does it fit with a regular HD air filter?
> and can I buy one?
> Dave


I think it straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence.


Subbed


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> I think it straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence.


Yep. It will fit the non had versions as well with no work. Filter is around $12.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Picture no worky



How about now?


----------



## redfin (Oct 2, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> ok I am a nerd, what does the velocity stack do and does it fit with a regular HD air filter?
> and can I buy one?
> Dave


Supposedly increases velocity, new air filter is required and yea you can buy one after you kiss either Shawns, Randy's or Randy kisses Shawns or Shawn on Randy but pie or potatoes don't equal you kissing ass to get a velocity stack.


----------



## mcobb2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We have another donation......
> 
> From @redfin
> 
> View attachment 451292


Wth?!? I thought it was Go-File-Yourself?!?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> How about now?



Yes sir


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

redfin said:


> Supposedly increases velocity, new air filter is required and yea you can buy one after you kiss either Shawns, Randy's or Randy kisses Shawns or Shawn on Randy but pie or potatoes don't equal you kissing ass to get a velocity stack.



Buncha sickos.


----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 2, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> ok I am a nerd, what does the velocity stack do and does it fit with a regular HD air filter?
> and can I buy one?
> Dave



You should donate the Artic 044 Dave


LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm outta here till tomorrow gents.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 2, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> You should donate the Article 044 Dave
> 
> 
> LOL


my wife suggested that too, I think she was kidding less than you 
Dave


----------



## redfin (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha sickos.



Just bored cus I got a dang heat pump and can't burn wood now. Think I need to start a bonfire.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Oct 2, 2015)

Back when Jeremy was selling the Tshirts I orderd two of them. When I received them we had a mix up on sizes. I would have been fine with that, but Jeremy wasnt. He went back to the place that printed them and had them make two tshirts for me because he didnt think It was rite. There is not alot of men out there that would go through that kind of trouble over two tshirts and especially when I was fine with what I received. Thats the only dealings I have had with Jeremy but it showed me that He is full charecter and integrity. I will be sending money monday and I hope everyone that can will.
There's not alot of these kind of men left.


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Very nice Shawn. Got any extras you'd sell me?



I'd sell my soul first.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 2, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'd sell my soul first.



How much for your soul so randy can get a velocity stack?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I'll donate my NIB OE 346xp , ported by Brad
> 
> He still has it so he can put up the pic


Guys, this is a huge and generous donation! This is a brand new, never fueled, OE 346XP! It will come with the original bar as well. As of yet, it is still unmolested, having never been run. I have agreed to port this saw for free as well. I'm just amazed by the generosity of guys on this forum! You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 2, 2015)

redfin said:


> Just bored cus I got a dang heat pump and can't burn wood now. Think I need to start a bonfire.


Open a door somewhere near the bonfire, and crank up the biggest, high velocity shop fan ya got. Lol


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, this is a huge and generous donation! This is a brand new, never fueled, OE 346XP! It will come with the original bar as well. As of yet, it is still unmolested, having never been run. I have agreed to port this saw for free as well. I'm just amazed by the generosity of guys on this forum! You never cease to amaze me.


Cadillac'n...awesome Stihl... What else can one say? Good on you. Brad as well for doing the mod work.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 2, 2015)

Kudos to The Snellerizer.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Kudos to The Snellerizer.


Not me. I didn't donate the saw!


----------



## redfin (Oct 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Open a door somewhere near the bonfire, and crank up the biggest, high velocity shop fan ya got. Lol



Ain't gonna cut it man, I'm sad about not burning wood until I get my shop up. It's very strange.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Oct 2, 2015)

I bought a bar and chain combo from tacomtrd98 (AJ) last year for a saw I have not yet acquired and don't know if I will. I don't have it here to take a picture but did find his original listing ad with some details. I'll donate this set up :* 3. Cannon SuperMini - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 Stihl mount comes with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Great bar for a 024/026, 260, 261 etc. very little wear p/n CSM-S1-20-50 $115 *


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 2, 2015)

Just came home from a friend's house and seen I had a text from @Stihl Livin 

Phil's accident is only 4 days from today, and I happened to wear that shirt tonight. 

Jeremy (Adirondackstihl) has paid it Forward 10x over what any normal person would have done. 

He now needs that favor returned folks.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 2, 2015)

Glad I'm involved already you guys are awesome !!


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 2, 2015)

Brad,

I will send you an intake update kit with the metal clamp for that 346. PM me your address.

Joe


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 2, 2015)

Who do I send pictures of an item to be donated(@Mastermind), or can I just post it up in here?


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Who do I send pictures of an item to be donated(@Mastermind), or can I just post it up in here?


 
Send to Randy and post it buddy


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Who do I send pictures of an item to be donated(@Mastermind), or can I just post it up in here?



Just post it up bud. We're all friends


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay, so I wish I could donate something a little bit more desirable, but my current life situation doesn't allow me to do so.

This is what I came up with when going through my New guide bars.



Cannon Superbar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 2, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Okay, so I wish I could donate something a little bit more desirable, but my current life situation doesn't allow me to do so.
> 
> This is what I came up with when going through my New guide bars.
> View attachment 451324
> ...


That's awesome Jon very nice bar!


----------



## strtspdlx (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm honestly amazed. I've never seen people that know each other very well do something like this. Let alone people who have never met (or may have not met). It's very encouraging to see people's willingness to help and try to better someone else's life. I'm very proud to be a very small part of this site. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good group of people here.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I misspoke it's a 20" wide nose 3/8 .050 with very lite use. View attachment 451288
> View attachment 451289


Sold, I mean donated. I'll PM you the address. 

Dave, I'll try to pull the saw out and see if I need any "spare parts". I know I'll probably need a set of bearings. For some reason my local Stihl dealer likes to charge double over what some guys I know have paid. Will PM parts list.

Lastly,
I actually have tons more 063 and 058 chain on hand. The 050 I have is less desirable being semi chisel off brand. That being said I will buy 2 better chains to go with this saw or if someone would like to donate a couple chains that would help too. 


You guys are all great human beings! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated...and then read through the rest of the post...you fellas are simply amazing!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 3, 2015)

Jeremy,
Just imagine what people would have done if'n you weren't a deformed, piss-soaked midget! I'm not gonna donate a saw, as most of these homos couldn't handle any of my real saws, but consider us square. All the best,
Jon


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 3, 2015)

The more guys I meet on this site the larger my saw family grows . Jeremy I hope I can meet you sooner than later .


----------



## drf255 (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated and contacted Jeremy.

Good folk here. Glad to be part of it.


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Done....Awesome job guys!!!!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 3, 2015)

nstueve said:


> if someone would like to donate a couple chains that would help too.


Donated

I have enough .375 RSL in .050 left on the roll for a chain, possibly two ................ please PM me the address, it will go out end of this coming week


----------



## Sty57 (Oct 3, 2015)

I been on here for a little while, I've have few people that I would call my friends.

But I would consider you all family. You might say hello as you pass, but when someone needs a hand everyone jumps in.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 3, 2015)

Add this to the Raffle Gents, courtesy of a couple of Ohio saw guys 
performanceoutdoorequipment.com


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cant donate a lot right now but Glad too be apart of this! Hope the little bit helps towards the big picture.

You can really tell how this is more of a family than just strangers. It's truly a great community to be apart of!!


----------



## svk (Oct 3, 2015)

Just donated. The generosity of this group is amazing. Thank you @Mastermind for setting this up and all who contributed!


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 3, 2015)

Fund is up to $2500. Way to go folks.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Fund is up to $2500. Way to go folks.



That is just amazing.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't post here very much so most of you guys probably don't know me. But I spend a lot of time here reading about and drooling over chainsaws and I've learned a lot from you guys. Mostly what *not* to do.   

Donation sent for a brother-in-chainsaw.  I've also sent a PM regarding an item I'd like to donate to the cause.


----------



## nixon (Oct 3, 2015)

Prayers offered up ,donation sent . I hope they both help . 
Jeremy , All the best to you and your wife .


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 3, 2015)

Shawn Curry said:


> I don't post here very much so most of you guys probably don't know me. But I spend a lot of time here reading about and drooling over chainsaws and I've learned a lot from you guys. Mostly what *not* to do.
> 
> Donation sent for a brother-in-chainsaw.  I've also sent a PM regarding an item I'd like to donate to the cause.



Good on you Shawn! I'm glad to have met you and call you a friend. 

I'll look around the crib when I get home. I probably have something that will get better use in a raffle than sitting on my wall collecting dust.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Add this to the Raffle Gents, courtesy of a couple of Ohio saw guys
> performanceoutdoorequipment.com



Heated Handle, 20" Total Super Bar


----------



## Backtroller (Oct 3, 2015)

Just Donated. Like many people have said before, great group of guys here. Jeremy and Shauna are in my thoughts.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 3, 2015)

This is incredible, if I had anything worth adding to the raffle I'd offer it up. 

Donation sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet47 (Oct 3, 2015)

Best wishes.

Donation sent.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> I'd sell my soul first.



Might as well sell it.......you ain't using it. 



Jon1212 said:


> Who do I send pictures of an item to be donated(@Mastermind), or can I just post it up in here?



Yes. 



Definitive Dave said:


> Add this to the Raffle Gents, courtesy of a couple of Ohio saw guys
> performanceoutdoorequipment.com



WOW !!!!

Ok guys......pretty plain to see that this is gonna be one big raffle. 

We'll just have to go thru the thread after all the donations are in and list them in a single post. 

I have some others that were sent in PMs, I'm looking at them now. 

WOW


----------



## sunfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Kicked some $$ in here, will see what I can dig up to donate. Good on ya folks!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

This is a very nice addition. From a very generous member.

New, in the box.

Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

From yet another member.....Stihl MS270C with 20” bar & chain.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm not saying who donated what at this point fellers. I was asked to keep one donation anonymous, and will do that on them all from here on out.......unless told otherwise.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 3, 2015)

i can donate a copy of my master service manuals over 3000 and some cash


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 3, 2015)

donation sent


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> i can donate a copy of my master service manuals over 3000 and some cash



That is a very cool donation. Us saw geeks love service manuals.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm still going thru the PMs I got overnight, and just finished updating the thread on Saw Pigs.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in...

Simply amazing to see what people are capable of.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Yet another amazing prize. My friend Heath is sending this saw to me.....and I'm gonna port it, Jon is gonna install new handlebar wrap on it, and it's going in the raffle.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

There has been some talk between myself and a couple of other guys about doing an auction for some items. In the past raffles doing that sorta made some confusion. 

I wanna know what you guys think. 

Ideas?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

I gotta go haul some horses for a friend. 

I'll catch back up later.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

You guys never fail to amaze me with your generosity. Shauna and I can't thank you all enough. 
When Randy asked if a fund raiser would be okay, I said "No". I don't like the feeling of owing people anything. I just didn't feel as if I contributed enough here in our community to be deserving of such a thing.
In true Randy fashion, he basically told me to ST-FU and put my man pants on.
The medical co-pays and travel costs have been overwhelming this entire summer actually. 
As some of you may already know, I was hospitalized a few years ago and diagnosed with Celiac disease. My wife had been diagnosed with the same just a year prior. (Must be something in the water).
She also has Hashimoto & AutoImmune Hepatitis.
And of course now this.......

Our 6 yr old was diagnosed with Celiac and milk allergy back in May.He just seemed to stop growing. My 6yr old has bone structure of a 4yr old. He's very small for his age. He had to undergo an endoscopy & colonoscopy. Tough enough for an adult to go through let alone a 6yr old. But an intestinal biopsy is the only true way to find Celiac.

My 13mo old had is 1yr check up yesterday and he's only gained an oz. in 3 months. Prior to that, he was following a nice growth curve.
Along with my wife, he also had bloodwork done yesterday.
We think he might have celiac too.
Celiac is an autoimmune disease that attacks your intestines, damaging them to the point where you can longer absorb essential nutrients and vitamins.

This past year has been awful. 
We are closing in on the 1yr anniversary of the loss of a best friend of mine, Chity_Avatar. (Which also happens to my wedding anniversary).
His way of making sure to never forget about the ones you hold dear. 

Once again, we thank you SO MUCH for your heart felt generosity. I hope some day I will be able to pay it forward to each and every one of you.

Jeremy, Shauna & Family


----------



## GPX433Todd (Oct 3, 2015)

Chipped in. Great thing you're doing here Randy.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 3, 2015)

I think its an Awesome idea for the auctioned items!!

Edit: Maybe create a different thread in the trading post for each auctioned item?? That way there's no confusion on which item your bidding on. I realize it would take a lot of time doing that though.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There has been some talk between myself and a couple of other guys about doing an auction for some items. In the past raffles doing that sorta made some confusion.
> 
> I wanna know what you guys think.
> 
> Ideas?


Raffle some of the items, auction most. The auction items are the revenue generators...me thoughts anyhow.

EDIT...and leave the items for either raffle or auction, up to you MM. I think all here would absolutely respect your decision as to which items go either route.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I gotta go haul some horses for a friend.
> 
> I'll catch back up later.


Don't eat the road apples


----------



## hseII (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Don't eat the road apples


Yet Again, That's Experience Talking, isn't it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

hseII said:


> Yet Again, That's Experience Talking, isn't it.


They taste like sh!t


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> They taste like sh!t


With lots of fiber.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a message from Shauna that she would for me to share with you......

In 2009 after our first child was born I began with health issues. I was first diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis which is an autoimmune disease that attacks the thyroid. I had no issues with that...I took the meds, followed what the Dr said and I was good. In 2010 I began having trouble again and after tons of testing it was determined I had Autoimmune Hepatitis. So...my body was now attacking my thyroid AND my liver. I read everything I could, made some major changes to my life. Cleaned up my diet, went natural on cleaning products, and both autoimmune diseases were under control. It was "easy" to fight this. I was ok. I had this. Fast forward to 2013. I was running a half marathon, because exercise helps me fight the diseases, and boom...pain hit for 13.1 miles. I finished that day but was hospitalized that night. Next diagnosis, Celiac disease. Again, no problem...I got this, that's what I thought. I make a few more tweaks to my diet and I thought I would be good. At this point I was pretty sure I was in the clear. I read a lot about how autoimmune diseases tended to come in multiples, and I was pretty sure I had my final trifecta of what I would struggle with the rest of my life. Eat clean, exercise, see my Dr's...I felt I could do all of that. In May of this year I started with funny symptoms, nothing that would indicate anything really. I've seen my Dr for a number of minor things but nothing showed up, until last week. I've been running a fever and felt pretty crappy for a little over a month. Through the blood work they determined that my liver disease was flared up, which for the first time in 6 years that could be expected. When the Dr continued though with his further thoughts on testing for lupus, and lymphoma, I felt the life being sucked out of me. His explanations made sense as to why he would think to test that way but the thought of it all is surreal. At this time, we are obviously praying that it is neither, but the reality that my blood work is showing something is heartbreaking. I have two little boys, an amazing husband, and I have my dream job as the director of a non-profit. At a time when my life is coming together it feels like it is also falling apart. Those were my initial thoughts. I've cried, probably more tears than I have in a very, very long time. But, I've also thought, I'm a fighter, I can do this. I have fought other diseases, I can do this. I never thought that a group of people I don't know would be fighting with me and providing support in the way you have. Jeremy showed me the thread last night and it was overwhelming. I couldn't read all the way through, more because my emotions got the best of me. Your support, kind words, encouragement, and everything is coming at a time when we most need it. Our wedding anniversary (8years this year) is Tuesday. As many of you know it is also the anniversary of Jeremy's best friend Phil's death. As we approach the day again this year we are now awaiting the results of tests that will once again alter the course of our lives. From the very bottom of our hearts I wanted to send out a thank you. I wish I could hug each and every one of you. You all are too far and spread apart for me to do that so I hope my virtual {{hugs}} will be ok. I hope this thank you will be ok as well...I'm not sure how to express how deeply touched I am by your kindness. Thank You. And as I said in my Facebook post from the other day, no matter what I plan to fight back and "Live Life." Period. I hope everyone else out there chooses to do the same.


----------



## Cope1024 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here we go folks.
> 
> I know everyone here knows Jeremy (Adirondackstihl). I found out he was selling off his saws......and heard that it was because his wife was sick. I contacted him, and asked what we could do to help. Well, in classic manly fashion, he said we could pray for them. I asked if a fundraiser would help........Jeremy said that he would never be able to pay it back, so no, he didn't want to do that. At this point I reminded him that he had been paying it forward for a long time now.......and that this is how it works. You help others with no expectations of return. When you do that though, it does end up coming back to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy, I just donated.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There has been some talk between myself and a couple of other guys about doing an auction for some items. In the past raffles doing that sorta made some confusion.



It's up to you Randy as the organizer. There has been a lot of generous stuff donated. But please keep the auctions and raffles separate and clear. 

It is confusing when money from an auction bid also counts for raffle tickets, or when someone buys a raffle ticket and is told later on that the terms or prizes have changed. 

A lot of guys are happy just to contribute a few dollars to the cause. But if you are going to formally call it a 'raffle' or 'auction', the terms ought to be clear upfront. 

Philbert


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a message from Shauna that she would for me to share with you......
> 
> In 2009 after our first child was born I began with health issues. I was first diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis which is an autoimmune disease that attacks the thyroid. I had no issues with that...I took the meds, followed what the Dr said and I was good. In 2010 I began having trouble again and after tons of testing it was determined I had Autoimmune Hepatitis. So...my body was now attacking my thyroid AND my liver. I read everything I could, made some major changes to my life. Cleaned up my diet, went natural on cleaning products, and both autoimmune diseases were under control. It was "easy" to fight this. I was ok. I had this. Fast forward to 2013. I was running a half marathon, because exercise helps me fight the diseases, and boom...pain hit for 13.1 miles. I finished that day but was hospitalized that night. Next diagnosis, Celiac disease. Again, no problem...I got this, that's what I thought. I make a few more tweaks to my diet and I thought I would be good. At this point I was pretty sure I was in the clear. I read a lot about how autoimmune diseases tended to come in multiples, and I was pretty sure I had my final trifecta of what I would struggle with the rest of my life. Eat clean, exercise, see my Dr's...I felt I could do all of that. In May of this year I started with funny symptoms, nothing that would indicate anything really. I've seen my Dr for a number of minor things but nothing showed up, until last week. I've been running a fever and felt pretty crappy for a little over a month. Through the blood work they determined that my liver disease was flared up, which for the first time in 6 years that could be expected. When the Dr continued though with his further thoughts on testing for lupus, and lymphoma, I felt the life being sucked out of me. His explanations made sense as to why he would think to test that way but the thought of it all is surreal. At this time, we are obviously praying that it is neither, but the reality that my blood work is showing something is heartbreaking. I have two little boys, an amazing husband, and I have my dream job as the director of a non-profit. At a time when my life is coming together it feels like it is also falling apart. Those were my initial thoughts. I've cried, probably more tears than I have in a very, very long time. But, I've also thought, I'm a fighter, I can do this. I have fought other diseases, I can do this. I never thought that a group of people I don't know would be fighting with me and providing support in the way you have. Jeremy showed me the thread last night and it was overwhelming. I couldn't read all the way through, more because my emotions got the best of me. Your support, kind words, encouragement, and everything is coming at a time when we most need it. Our wedding anniversary (8years this year) is Tuesday. As many of you know it is also the anniversary of Jeremy's best friend Phil's death. As we approach the day again this year we are now awaiting the results of tests that will once again alter the course of our lives. From the very bottom of our hearts I wanted to send out a thank you. I wish I could hug each and every one of you. You all are too far and spread apart for me to do that so I hope my virtual {{hugs}} will be ok. I hope this thank you will be ok as well...I'm not sure how to express how deeply touched I am by your kindness. Thank You. And as I said in my Facebook post from the other day, no matter what I plan to fight back and "Live Life." Period. I hope everyone else out there chooses to do the same.


Jeremy, Shauna...you gotta helluva team here with you two, fighting for your health, happiness, well being, wishing you folks the best. Good folks are what they are...good folks. All these responses show you guys, myself, everyone, that the world just ain't all about the crap that we get fed in the news media. Whether most of us ever meet in person is irrelevant...it's all about what's inside of a decent human being. And there's one helluva group here that fall into that category. And I'm damn proud, myself, to be associated with such company.


----------



## Milkman31 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a message from Shauna that she would for me to share with you......
> 
> In 2009 after our first child was born I began with health issues. I was first diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis which is an autoimmune disease that attacks the thyroid. I had no issues with that...I took the meds, followed what the Dr said and I was good. In 2010 I began having trouble again and after tons of testing it was determined I had Autoimmune Hepatitis. So...my body was now attacking my thyroid AND my liver. I read everything I could, made some major changes to my life. Cleaned up my diet, went natural on cleaning products, and both autoimmune diseases were under control. It was "easy" to fight this. I was ok. I had this. Fast forward to 2013. I was running a half marathon, because exercise helps me fight the diseases, and boom...pain hit for 13.1 miles. I finished that day but was hospitalized that night. Next diagnosis, Celiac disease. Again, no problem...I got this, that's what I thought. I make a few more tweaks to my diet and I thought I would be good. At this point I was pretty sure I was in the clear. I read a lot about how autoimmune diseases tended to come in multiples, and I was pretty sure I had my final trifecta of what I would struggle with the rest of my life. Eat clean, exercise, see my Dr's...I felt I could do all of that. In May of this year I started with funny symptoms, nothing that would indicate anything really. I've seen my Dr for a number of minor things but nothing showed up, until last week. I've been running a fever and felt pretty crappy for a little over a month. Through the blood work they determined that my liver disease was flared up, which for the first time in 6 years that could be expected. When the Dr continued though with his further thoughts on testing for lupus, and lymphoma, I felt the life being sucked out of me. His explanations made sense as to why he would think to test that way but the thought of it all is surreal. At this time, we are obviously praying that it is neither, but the reality that my blood work is showing something is heartbreaking. I have two little boys, an amazing husband, and I have my dream job as the director of a non-profit. At a time when my life is coming together it feels like it is also falling apart. Those were my initial thoughts. I've cried, probably more tears than I have in a very, very long time. But, I've also thought, I'm a fighter, I can do this. I have fought other diseases, I can do this. I never thought that a group of people I don't know would be fighting with me and providing support in the way you have. Jeremy showed me the thread last night and it was overwhelming. I couldn't read all the way through, more because my emotions got the best of me. Your support, kind words, encouragement, and everything is coming at a time when we most need it. Our wedding anniversary (8years this year) is Tuesday. As many of you know it is also the anniversary of Jeremy's best friend Phil's death. As we approach the day again this year we are now awaiting the results of tests that will once again alter the course of our lives. From the very bottom of our hearts I wanted to send out a thank you. I wish I could hug each and every one of you. You all are too far and spread apart for me to do that so I hope my virtual {{hugs}} will be ok. I hope this thank you will be ok as well...I'm not sure how to express how deeply touched I am by your kindness. Thank You. And as I said in my Facebook post from the other day, no matter what I plan to fight back and "Live Life." Period. I hope everyone else out there chooses to do the same.


God bless you young lady.


----------



## MKF (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated.. Good luck!


----------



## hseII (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> They taste like sh!t


Horse SH!T.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Raffle some of the items, auction most. The auction items are the revenue generators...me thoughts anyhow.


You must not have seen our raffles


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

hseII said:


> Horse SH!T.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Good movie Jer!


----------



## mcobb2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There has been some talk between myself and a couple of other guys about doing an auction for some items. In the past raffles doing that sorta made some confusion.
> 
> I wanna know what you guys think.
> 
> Ideas?


Either way sounds pretty good to me eh... P.S. UPS guy was gone too soon.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> You must not have seen our raffles


Several months ago I ran across a couple of old fundraising raffles and highly impressed with the outcome. Either way, raffle or auction, it's all good and for a good cause.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Several months ago I ran across a couple of old fundraising raffles and highly impressed with the outcome. Either way, raffle or auction, it's all good and for a good cause.



Fully agree!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 3, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I misspoke it's a 20" wide nose 3/8 .050 with very lite use.


How many DL's does it use ?
I can spin tomorrow and ship out by end of work week

@nstueve ............ please PM me address to send to


----------



## showrguy (Oct 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> You must not have seen our raffles


Good point Brad..
Personally, I like the raffle idea better, Everyone has the same chance at something..
The auction puts things in another perspective,,,,,,,,,,, some guys have wayyyyy deeper pockets than others..
My 2 cents..
This is an awesome group we have here BTW....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I am going to rebuild a nice 044/440 from scratch. I need to beg a few parts to complete it though... Need top covers (cylinder and air) and a bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a generator to donate if you wanna make it heated.
Might even have a heated carb somewhere.
Sorry no flywheel.
But I definitely have the generator with some wires and screws


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Good point Brad..
> Personally, I like the raffle idea better, Everyone has the same chance at something..
> The auction puts things in another perspective,,,,,,,,,,, some guys have wayyyyy deeper pockets than others..
> My 2 cents..
> This is an awesome group we have here BTW....


I don't think I looked at it in quite that perspective, when I posted earlier. Again, it's all for the cause...and the cause is good. I fully agree with the 'awesome group' comment.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> How many DL's does it use ?
> I can spin tomorrow and ship out by end of work week
> 
> @nstueve ............ please PM me address to send to




I'll double check and pm you


----------



## sunfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There has been some talk between myself and a couple of other guys about doing an auction for some items. In the past raffles doing that sorta made some confusion.
> 
> I wanna know what you guys think.
> 
> Ideas?


I'd raffle it all. When mixing auctions and raffle together for one cause it's very confusing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a generator to donate if you wanna make it heated.
> Might even have a heated carb somewhere.
> Sorry no flywheel.
> But I definitely have the generator with some wires and screws


Me likes the heat!


----------



## Ray Bell (Oct 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Me likes the heat!


Sorry, I have nothing to contribute to the raffle. Donated, wishing the best for Shauna and Jeremy.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> It's up to you Randy as the organizer. There has been a lot of generous stuff donated. But please keep the auctions and raffles separate and clear.
> 
> It is confusing when money from an auction bid also counts for raffle tickets, or when someone buys a raffle ticket and is told later on that the terms or prizes have changed.
> 
> ...





showrguy said:


> Good point Brad..
> Personally, I like the raffle idea better, Everyone has the same chance at something..
> The auction puts things in another perspective,,,,,,,,,,, some guys have wayyyyy deeper pockets than others..
> My 2 cents..
> This is an awesome group we have here BTW....





sunfish said:


> I'd raffle it all. When mixing auctions and raffle together for one cause it's very confusing.



Raffle it all. 

Done.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 3, 2015)

Randy I think it should be a straight up raffle .
Chris


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Straight up raffle it is. 

It sure will make this whole thing easier for me to keep up with.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 3, 2015)

Guys, you're just amazing as always. Already usd 3800 since Randy start the thread.


----------



## Mattyo (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated... if I don't end up with a prize that I will use, i'll let the raffler know (randy) to just move along and give to to someone that can use it. Prayers sent from the Olson family.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 3, 2015)

bacon


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Is that another item for the raffle? WOW Randy. That's pretty nice.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Is that another item for the raffle? WOW Randy. That's pretty nice.



avert your eyes off my Sportster.




LMAO!!
"I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

I like a Sportster. The 883 is my favorite Harley.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

Randy check your email


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 3, 2015)

An 883 it is, they been tearing up roads since 1957.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 3, 2015)

Why is this thread not stickied yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Randy check your email




I did sir. List them however you decide is best. No auctions this time though. 



MarkEagleUSA said:


> Why is this thread not stickied yet?



It's probably better not stickied. We can keep it bumped.


----------



## showrguy (Oct 3, 2015)

$ 3,895.00 so far....Awesome !!!


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Agree...no Stickie needed. This will bump, bump, bump, all on its own.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 3, 2015)

Stihlaffecianato/brad, would you want this to go with the 346?


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladrhog (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated, praying for a good outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

showrguy said:


> $ 3,895.00 so far....Awesome !!!


ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!!...for Jeremy and Shauna.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 3, 2015)

It is hard to put into words just how amazing this place is and will always be. It just blows me away. To Randy for all that you do and to all those who have donated extremely generous prizes, unbelievable.

For Shauna......

Think, o God, of our friend Shauna who is ill, whom we now commend to Your compassionate regard.

Comfort her upon her sickbed, and ease her suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the Lord, if it be His will.

We therefore pray that You bless Shauna with Your loving care, renew her strength, and heal what ails her in Your loving name.

Amen


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated. Prayers sent.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's a thought. If anyone is donating an item that they would like to see auctioned off rather than grouped into the raffle, they can start a thread, and auction that item off in that thread. This way, there is no confusion about what is an action item, and what is in the raffle. AND, I don't have to handle an auction.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok I was give some items this morning and here is a link to them. It will be a auction type and run til next Saturday and then get the items boxed up and shipped.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/misc-saw-related-items.286680/


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Ok I was give some items this morning and here is a link to them. It will be a auction type and run til next Saturday and then get the items boxed up and shipped.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/misc-saw-related-items.286680/



Damn right. That's a fine way to handle certain items.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Damn right. That's a fine way to handle certain items.



Thanks Randy just trying to help out


----------



## SteveSS (Oct 3, 2015)

Best wishes for relief to Jeremy and Shauna.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 3, 2015)

Going to auction off a chain for them as well. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/Race-chain-for-Adirondackstihl.286681/


----------



## Milkman31 (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated


----------



## Shawn Curry (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is my raffle contribution. It's not a chainsaw; but if you use one to cut firewood, you need one of these. I will ship 1 complete kit including hardware and glue to the winner free of charge. I can also apply your choice of AS or FHC logo with a wood burning pen, and a linseed oil finish if you so desire.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 3, 2015)

Shawn does that come with a cold 12 pack to aid in assembly?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Too damn cool right there.


----------



## redfin (Oct 3, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> It is hard to put into words just how amazing this place is and will always be. It just blows me away. To Randy for all that you do and to all those who have donated extremely generous prizes, unbelievable.
> 
> For Shauna......
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Shawn Curry said:


> Here is my raffle contribution. It's not a chainsaw; but if you use one to cut firewood, you need one of these. I will ship 1 complete kit including hardware and glue to the winner free of charge. I can also apply your choice of AS or FHC logo with a wood burning pen, and a linseed oil finish if you so desire.


Very nice...good on you.


----------



## mcobb2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a generator to donate if you wanna make it heated.
> Might even have a heated carb somewhere.
> Sorry no flywheel.
> But I definitely have the generator with some wires and screws


My bad prick I forgot to check...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

You have a bad prick? 

No pictures needed.


----------



## mcobb2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just that one... Lol "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> View attachment 451463
> Just that one... Lol "I have a potty mouth"



Oh my.........that is an ugly prick. I see what you mean now.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't have any thing to donate as far as specific items go... But I'd be happy to donate a few hours of CNC machine work if someone has something they want custom built.

Or perhaps I could cut squish/base on a few cylinders, or a few pop-up pistons if someone wanted??

Not sure how to handle that, but I'd be happy to help out other than just donating a few bucks which I intend to do anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm not sure how to do that one either. 

Ideas?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 3, 2015)

Shawn Curry said:


> Here is my raffle contribution. It's not a chainsaw; but if you use one to cut firewood, you need one of these. I will ship 1 complete kit including hardware and glue to the winner free of charge. I can also apply your choice of AS or FHC logo with a wood burning pen, and a linseed oil finish if you so desire.



You are a good man Shawn! 


Gotta get some fire to light this thread up!! 

Plus, I'm cold! !


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure how to do that one either.
> 
> Ideas?


Could it be a signed letter/ work slip for whatever time/service is being offered?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 3, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> View attachment 451472


What insert is that ?


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated a wealth of good ppl here 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> View attachment 451472


Beautiful insert...looks awesome my man.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

OK fellers, Spencerpaving is offering a custom made pipe of the winner's choice. I'm gonna start a new thread just for it.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

$ 4415 in a day so far that's crazy ....... Err uhh "crazy good"....... not that other sort my old lady is always yammering about 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OK fellers, Spencerpaving is offering a custom made pipe of the winner's choice. I'm gonna start a new thread just for it.



The thread. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...d-pipe-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286686/


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can ya even imagine how well Jeremy and Shauna feel right now? Seeing all this as it happens and unfolds? Good folks here, no doubt.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Someone said fire?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure how to do that one either.
> 
> Ideas?


Put that in an auction. If he could make a 2 piece head that would be something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Oct 3, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Put that in an auction. If he could make a 2 piece head that would be something out of the ordinary.



I could easily build a billet head, that sounds good I reckon.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 3, 2015)

Grits & Gravy said:


> I could easily build a billet head, that sounds good I reckon.


Throw it up in a thread with an auction.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 3, 2015)

Donated.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Oct 3, 2015)

You want to start an auction thread for a billet head and machining the cylinder to accept the head Randy?


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Open a door somewhere near the bonfire, and crank up the biggest, high velocity shop fan ya got. Lol


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, this is a huge and generous donation! This is a brand new, never fueled, OE 346XP! It will come with the original bar as well. As of yet, it is still unmolested, having never been run. I have agreed to port this saw for free as well. I'm just amazed by the generosity of guys on this forum! You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Can ya even imagine how well Jeremy and Shauna feel right now? Seeing all this as it happens and unfolds? Good folks here, no doubt.


You have no idea


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2015)

Grits & Gravy said:


> You want to start an auction thread for a billet head and machining the cylinder to accept the head Randy?



I'll let you start a thread for it sir. 

I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of interest, and probably some questions.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll let you start a thread for it sir.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of interest, and probably some questions.


Done


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You have no idea


I hope and pray this turns into what I think and believe it will do, only to get better...relieving you guys personal stress as best it can, relieving financial stress, etc. I've personally been there, done that...trust me brother. Jeremy, I think this is going to go 10 fold where it is now. That's a good thing, wait and see my man.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 3, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Why is this thread not stickied yet?


It is now.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 3, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> What insert is that ?


http://www.hitzer.com/documents/product/983_Brochure_2011.pdf


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 3, 2015)

Everyone on this site makes this community as amazing as it is! 

DONATED


----------



## redfin (Oct 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Someone said fire?



Mike I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to know what the heck are you doing here?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> My bad prick I forgot to check...


It's yours.
I'll send it out next weekend.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mike I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to know what the heck are you doing here?


Knowing Mike, it's a gas powered bellows set-up.
Probably powered by Wisconsin pony motor or sumpin


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mike I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to know what the heck are you doing here?


Ok...who the hell is this Mike?? And what the hell does it have to do with the gist of what's going on here? I'm lost...probably like most. No time for no bullchit here, I would think. Just my thoughts.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Knowing Mike, it's a gas powered bellows set-up.
> Probably powered by Wisconsin pony motor or sumpin


I'm sory did you say a pony blower from Wisconsin or sumpin ??? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

Seriously tho what is that shiny looking log that's hanging out of the fire ?? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Ok...who the hell is this Mike?? And what the hell does it have to do with the gist of what's going on here? I'm lost...probably like most. No time for no bullchit here, I would think. Just my thoughts.



Mike is a hell of a fine man, and a little playful banter will not detract from the focus of this thread.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mike is a hell of a fine man, and a little playful banter will not detract from the focus of this thread.


Dually noted ..... Now back to the shiny thing g that's not on fire poking in the fire what up with this ??? Inquiring minds need to know 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

You all crack me up! That's an old basketball hoop pole with my leaf blower stuck in the end of it at WOT burning asphalt shingles. THAT was HOT! And the cool part, all the nails melt together...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 3, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Dually noted ..... Now back to the shiny thing g that's not on fire poking in the fire what up with this ??? Inquiring minds need to know
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


It's a Peace Pipeeveryone take a hit and calm down...


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 3, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> You all crack me up! That's an old basketball hoop pole with my leaf blower stuck in the end of it at WOT burning asphalt shingles. THAT was HOT! And the cool part, all the nails melt together...


I need these sort of explanations from time to time ..... I was allreaddy having visions of a silo blower turned over and the metal pipe from that laid out pumping ungodly amounts of air...... Good thing I moved off the farm ... Father would not approve 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> It's a Peace Pipeeveryone take a hit and calm down...


Lol! That's how I get rid of the brush pile most times.


----------



## hseII (Oct 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mike is a hell of a fine man, and a little playful banter will not detract from the focus of this thread.


You Forgot "I have a potty mouth"'ins


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Also any of you that win a bar and need an adapter I will hook you up free of charge. I got husky to 12mm, 7900 family to 12mm, and just made, echo 590, 600, 620, d176 to 12mm.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Ok...who the hell is this Mike?? And what the hell does it have to do with the gist of what's going on here? I'm lost...probably like most. No time for no bullchit here, I would think. Just my thoughts.



If you don't know Mike? You haven't been here long enough. And even the most serious threads need some relief. 

Sit back... Relax.... This thread will take its course and do more than it was ever intended to do. 

It's what friends do for friends.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> It's what friends do for friends



Well said my friend.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 3, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> If you don't know Mike? You haven't been here long enough. And even the most serious threads need some relief.
> 
> Sit back... Relax.... This thread will take its course and do more than it was ever intended to do.
> 
> It's what friends do for friends.


The thread will take its course, like I said in a previous post. And it will compound...for the good of Jeremy and Shauna....and I ain't worried about no Mike nor otherwise. Let's focus on what the objective is here.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey Jer..... "I have a potty mouth".....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 3, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/misc-saw-related-items.286680/

Let's get this stuff moving guys.


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 3, 2015)

how long does this raffle run?


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 3, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> how long does this raffle run?


I think Randy said a month hello Steven


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mike is a hell of a fine man, and a little playful banter will not detract from the focus of this thread.



Thank goodness someone said, "Banter".

Now I can start posting in this thread................LOL!


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 3, 2015)

Already at $4800 in just the first day!!! This is such an amazing group of friends to have!


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 3, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I think Randy said a month hello Steven



Hi brother! good on the month.


----------



## Stephen C. (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like a Sportster. The 883 is my favorite Harley.



I tried my best to talk him into getting one...........after 150 or so bikes it isn't just my favorite Harley it is my favorite bike...


----------



## strtspdlx (Oct 4, 2015)

Knowing what I know now. I realize your health is the most important thing in life. It's a shame that other venues won't help in your time of need. I donated but I wish to say if this falls short of your time in need (of good health) I can possibly help more. I don't have much to donate. But I am there for any support I can give. God knows Ive done my wrongs and I've been put on the better path to recovering. I wish you Both the best in your Iives and if You are fortunate enough to be given the opportunity I was given I'm sure you won't squander it. I pray for the health of your family to prevail. And to all the folks that have put aside the value of money for someone's health. You're the true definition of friends. I hope this works in favor of the recipients. My prayers, however short they maybe will have you included. God bless. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 4, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Already at $4800 in just the first day!!! This is such an amazing group of friends to have!



Sometimes, I think it's more than that. You know, I'm from France, and we have a really good national health insurance for everybody. It's apparently different in the USA, but it seems that a lot of guys learned how to help each others in your own way. That's awesome.


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 4, 2015)

Up to $5000 in one day, great job folks!!!! This is an AMAZING group to say the least!


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 4, 2015)

Donated, best wishes for you and your family Jer.


Oh.... And a big *"I have a potty mouth" *to everyone


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Morning errbody, let's hit 6000 today!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the tribulations our friend Jeremy and his lovely wife are going through. 
Best wishes for a full recovery and a big thanks to Randy for setting this up. 

I think it is great that all you good folks have donated as well. Great people here.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> how long does this raffle run?



We're gonna roll along for about one month Steven. I figure as we move forward, a good ending date will present itself. 



DexterDay said:


> .......even the most serious threads need some relief.








Jon1212 said:


> Thank goodness someone said, "Banter".
> 
> Now I can start posting in this thread................LOL!
> 
> ...



What you did there Jonathon...........I see it.


----------



## hseII (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We're gonna roll along for about one month Steven. I figure as we move forward, a good ending date will present itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relief? 
Whoa!!

This is looking to be a Riff Raffle. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

hseII said:


> Relief?
> Whoa!!
> 
> *This is looking to be a Riff Raffle. *[emoji13][emoji13]



Well yeah.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here we go folks.
> 
> I know everyone here knows Jeremy (Adirondackstihl). I found out he was selling off his saws......and heard that it was because his wife was sick. I contacted him, and asked what we could do to help. Well, in classic manly fashion, he said we could pray for them. I asked if a fundraiser would help........Jeremy said that he would never be able to pay it back, so no, he didn't want to do that. At this point I reminded him that he had been paying it forward for a long time now.......and that this is how it works. You help others with no expectations of return. When you do that though, it does end up coming back to you.
> 
> ...



What about a " A few Morons tryin to help out" two idiots logging t-shirts ?
maybe those would raise up some funds as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

They probably would. Everyone loves though shirts.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> They probably would. Everyone loves though shirts.


any graphic designers on board ?

should be simple to take Jeremy's "two idiots" theme and modify slightly to add " a few Morons" eh ?
or maybe " a few Midgets" instead ?

e'ry body loves Midgets right ???


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Morning errbody, let's hit 6000 today!


Good morning Homelite, and the rest of the AS crew...and yes to the $6K target. Then we'll focus on 7. Best to all today.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

angelo c said:


> What about a " A few Morons tryin to help out" two idiots logging t-shirts ?
> maybe those would raise up some funds as well.


I'll buy one. So long as you keep "I have a potty mouth" on it.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2015)

This is a very encouraging thread. So many great people out there and on AS.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

There is hope for mankind. 

It starts like this......and spreads into our communities.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2015)

Our hope is in Jesus. Thankfully some men get this.

Brian


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

Another generous donation from a Saw Hog Riff Raffy sorta feller. 

From Roberte......

"Just added

32" Stihl, .050 & 4 chains on the back side of life. 100 cords +- of use on my end.

Peace brother."


----------



## gritz (Oct 4, 2015)

Sent some money. This is so amazing to see. Lots of good people on this site. Glad to call you all my friends and chainsaw family.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

Sent some for now more to come later. Can't have all my tickets in one line.


----------



## Fire8 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm in, we are praying for you and you family Adirondackstihl


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I have a generator to donate if you wanna make it heated.
> Might even have a heated carb somewhere.
> Sorry no flywheel.
> But I definitely have the generator with some wires and screws


The flywheel is the linch pin... Anyone hoarding one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 4, 2015)

The Go Fund Me deal is looking awesome!!!...Good, caring folks here.


----------



## Boozer (Oct 4, 2015)

Envelope sent today, thoughts and prayers as soon as Randy made the situation known.
Impressive outpouring of goodwill shown here gentlemen.

Well done everyone!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 4, 2015)

nstueve said:


> The flywheel is the linch pin... Anyone hoarding one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasent there a thread not to long ago about somebody accidentally bought a stihl dealerships entire inventory when they went out of business or something anyone else remember that ?? one I can't find it but maybe he's got the missing flywheel or maybe I'm just making this all up 

Jesse


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Jer..... "I have a potty mouth".....


What's red and bad for your teeth?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What's red and bad for your teeth?


A jolly rancher?


----------



## bplust (Oct 4, 2015)

nstueve said:


> The flywheel is the linch pin... Anyone hoarding one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a carb, a flywheel, and the heat tape that goes in the rear handle. Please Pm me with whatever pieces you need.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> A jolly rancher?


A brick…now STF-U



And for the gentleman wondering who Mike is, Mike = Homelite410.
Or MacGyver


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

This is going to turn the 044/440 into a sweet dream if all the pieces come together for the Arctic model


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A brick…now STF-U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rob Franklin and I would like to donate this lightly used Echo CS 310 with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain.










Joe


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't thank everyone enough for their generosity. This is all overwhelming.
Unbelievable


----------



## strtspdlx (Oct 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I can't thank everyone enough for their generosity. This is all overwhelming.
> Unbelievable


Take the good while you can. Life is always up and down and sometimes it's unbearable. When it's comes to health at the end of the day that's all you have. And every avenue should be used to ensure good health. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## hseII (Oct 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I can't thank everyone enough for their generosity. This is all overwhelming.
> Unbelievable


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2015)

bplust said:


> I have a carb, a flywheel, and the heat tape that goes in the rear handle. Please Pm me with whatever pieces you need.


Is there a difference between the heated and non-heated carbs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2015)

hseII said:


> View attachment 451681


No kisses from me! [emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhndog (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm in and prayers sent.Also want to throw this in for all my visits. 2 new chains ,shipped.Winner pick size to 24", lp,.325 (no .058),.375 .050 all Stihl chain unless .325 .050...A PM from winner size,type and give me a week or two because of a full plate.David


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

Someone is going to have to go through this thread and get all the prizes listed in the op


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

I just went through all 14 pages and came up with 23 items not including all the auction items. This is just amazing the out pouring of generosity from the AS family. I am glad to be part of the family.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 4, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I just went through all 14 pages and came up with 23 items not including all the auction items. This is just amazing the out pouring of generosity from the AS family. I am glad to be part of the family.


And some of the prizes are just absolutely unbelievable! NIB 346




ported


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> And some of the prizes are just absolutely unbelievable! NIB 346
> 
> 
> 
> ported



2 OH44s 
Dolmar 6400H (this would look good next to my 5105H on the mantel)


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 4, 2015)

creamsicle
orange saw
orange saw
slippery stuff
creamsicle
orange saw
badass vise
orange saw arctic
25' roll creamsicle chain
blue saw
magical velocity doohickey
cannon bar n chains
big ol cannon bar
red saw
orange saw
creamsicle
mega manual melange
creamsicle
crafted sawhorse
32" bar n chain
a different orange saw
a jolly rancher
a brick
a harley?
a bonfire
a platonic kiss
a soul
french health care
plus auctions for misc items, a voodoo pipe, a machined cylinder type thing and more
DD


----------



## Philbert (Oct 4, 2015)

That list should discourage anyone from buying anything off of CL for a month or do . . .

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm hoping for the Harley.


----------



## big t double (Oct 4, 2015)

My top three are the kiss, the bonfire and the soul. Thanks for compiling those definitive Dave


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 4, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> And some of the prizes are just absolutely unbelievable! NIB 346
> 
> 
> 
> ported



Hands off Nate, that 346 is mine!!!!!!  Just kidding, how is business your way? We are still covered up with mower repairs down here.

Joe


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 4, 2015)

Not that I recall. Carb is the same. It's a heated plate that goes up against the carb. Then the heated rear handle, heated wrap, generator, flywheel, and on/off switch.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 4, 2015)

I am not greedy either the 246 or the chain vise would suit me fine.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 4, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Hands off Nate, that 346 is mine!!!!!!  Just kidding, how is business your way? We are still covered up with mower repairs down here.
> 
> Joe


Mowers/trimmers ended a a few weeks ago. Chainsaws went stupid this week. 

At this point the 346 is yours. Kinda hard to win anything without putting money in the pot.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm banking on that 461.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 4, 2015)

Donated


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm banking on that 461.



I'm banking on Jeremy and Shauna being able to breath a little easier with the generosity of you fine folks helping them out.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I'm banking on Jeremy and Shauna being able to breath a little easier with the generosity of you fine folks helping them out.


Yes sir, but i like to dream.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes sir, but i like to dream.



Don't we all mike. Don't we all. If I did get drawn I would have a hard time choosing a prize. Some many awesome options!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Rob Franklin and I would like to donate this lightly used Echo CS 310 with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain.
> 
> View attachment 451674
> 
> ...



Thank you Joe. 



kuhndog said:


> I'm in and prayers sent.Also want to throw this in for all my visits. 2 new chains ,shipped.Winner pick size to 24", lp,.325 (no .058),.375 .050 all Stihl chain unless .325 .050...A PM from winner size,type and give me a week or two because of a full plate.David



Thank you too sir.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Someone is going to have to go through this thread and get all the prizes listed in the op



Thomas 1 did that on SHs. 

I can't link to that post though. That sort of thing is forbidden on AS.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas 1 did that on SHs.
> 
> I can't link to that post though. That sort of thing is forbidden on AS.



They wouldn't send you to banned camp would they Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

They would indeed. I know the rules here. 

But even if I wanted to break those rules, they have certain words censored that would make it impossible.


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thank you Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you too sir.



No problem Randy, whatever I can do to help out Jeremy and Shauna. I just wish it was a more desirable model, should make someone a nice little limb saw though. And I am working on getting some other prizes together to throw in the pot also.

Joe


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd be tickled to win that saw.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I can't link to that post though.


I had a dream of a Polar Bear in Virginia? Makes no sense! Too warm for polar bears there! But in that dream, he told me the following. I must have been dreaming . . .
*
***PLEASE CHECK YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED DESCRIBED ACCURATELY (Apologies if anything was missed)****

RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains. (Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Post #12)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

_(P.S. - I don't see anything about partridges or pear trees, just sayin . . . )

_
AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022

*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts: bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc. to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***

***I hope that this list is consistent with (ahem) any list on 'other sites' - I had to add some from a later 'dream' that the polar bear might have forgot while hibernating!***
_


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Edit, I donated one vise, redfin donated the other.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Edit, I donated one vise, redfin donated the other.


Thanks! - Fixed it before the editing ban.

Philbert


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 4, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I had a dream of a Polar Bear in Virginia? Makes no sense! Too warm for polar bears there! But in that dream, he told me the following. I must have been dreaming . . .
> *
> ***SO PLEASE CHECK YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED DESCRIBED ACCURATELY (Apologies if anything was missed)****
> 
> ...


Add definitive Dave to the 6400. Joint donation from the ohio crew


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2015)

4) race chain is out of the raffle.......it is now an auction item.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you fellas fo keeping all this straight. What color should I have Vic Hyman powder coat the chain vise? Hot pink?


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you fellas fo keeping all this straight. What color should I have Vic Hyman powder coat the chain vise? Hot pink?



Go for it!

Joe


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

Great thread, lifting a financial burden is great, but the postiveness of this will also help in the healing process that the Miller family will go through. Mental attitude has a lot to do with healing. I'm sure they will land on their feet.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Randy when is the actual raffle starting and how are we doing it, will it be like the T Bone one.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Numa, I figure we will run this for about one month. I've not really thought about an end date yet.........sorta figured the date would present itself soon.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Numa, I figure we will run this for about one month. I've not really thought about an end date yet.........sorta figured the date would present itself soon.


How much per ticket and can I send it to you.


----------



## strtspdlx (Oct 5, 2015)

Say someone would win something from the raffle. If they decided they either didn't want it or had no need for it could it be put in the auction or would it just go to the next person who wins?


Regards-Carlo


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Oct 5, 2015)

What Jeremy and his family has had to go through hits me HARD
Ive had this up for sale too long and would like to add it to the raffle with the bar and chain


----------



## trucky (Oct 5, 2015)

That dolmar is a beauty. Great people here. Prayers to adirondackstihl's family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice 133.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 5, 2015)

Ironworker for every ten dollars you donate to the gofundme you get 1 raffle ticket.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Ironworker for every ten dollars you donate to the gofundme you get 1 raffle ticket.


What about those that made anonymous donations.


----------



## Greenthorn (Oct 5, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What about those that made anonymous donations.


If you make it anonymous, Jeremy still has your email address, then it can be linked up that way, Pretty sure that is how it has always worked in the past.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> How much per ticket and can I send it to you.



No sir, please don't send me anything. I had Jeremy set up the Go Fund Me himself for a reason. They want SS numbers, banking info, etc........he sets it up and all that stuff is between him, and them. No middle man.

Every ten dollar donation gets a chance to win.

If you or anyone else has hit the anonymous donation button, send Jeremy a message with your email, and your username. Also provide the amount that you donated.

He will be able to use that info to be sure you get credit for you donation when it's time to do the raffle. I just got the ball rolling here......When it's time to do the raffle, I'm thinking Jeremy, Shauna, and hopefully a couple other members can get together and put all the names (one time for each 10.00 donation) in a hat, and draw the names. That way there no confusion.......



strtspdlx said:


> Say someone would win something from the raffle. If they decided they either didn't want it or had no need for it could it be put in the auction or would it just go to the next person who wins?
> 
> 
> Regards-Carlo



In the past we've drawn one name, announced that name........and give the person a chance to pass or pick a prize. Then we keep drawing names till all the prizes are gone.



hanniedog said:


> Ironworker for every ten dollars you donate to the gofundme you get 1 raffle ticket.



Exactly.



Ironworker said:


> What about those that made anonymous donations.



I'm hoping I covered that clearly enough at the beginning of this post.



Greenthorn said:


> If you make it anonymous, Jeremy still has your email address, then it can be linked up that way, Pretty sure that is how it has always worked in the past.



Exactly.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

We have another prize. And one that I hope to win. 

From @Onan18

A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet from me and one set of Husqvarna chaps courtesy of Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 5, 2015)

Can you be drawn more than once?


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> No sir, please don't send me anything. I had Jeremy set up the Go Fund Me himself for a reason. They want SS numbers, banking info, etc........he sets it up and all that stuff is between him, and them. No middle man.
> 
> Every ten dollar donation gets a chance to win.
> 
> ...


I got it all straightened out, thanks, I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Can you be drawn more than once?



Normally no.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 5, 2015)

I mean this in the nicest way possible:

If you are currently uninsured and facing this diagnosis it is probably worthwhile to take the money from the go-fund me and use it toward insurance, whether it's private insurance or from the NYS exchange. The costs associated with an auto-immune disorder are ongoing and the typical treatment for lupus includes maintenance therapy and acute therapy in times of flares, both of which are very expensive. I would look to either an insurance plan or also see what other public options for assistance might be available. The costs associated with this can get very out of control and they are not ones which you should be attempting to pay directly.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

They have insurance. 

This is to help with co-pays, missed work, etc.


----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> And......another prize. This is gonna be epic fellers.
> 
> From @Magnumitis
> 
> ...


This saw has an 026 top end, wt-194 carby and will come with new oem impulse and fuel lines.

Just wanted to throw that in...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> What Jeremy and his family has had to go through hits me HARD
> Ive had this up for sale too long and would like to add it to the raffle with the bar and chain




Wow. I love those Dollys.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd like to add that putting a username or actual name in the comment section is critical if you wish to have me cut tickets. Otherwise we have no idea who you are.
So far there are a few anonymous donations.

I will probably use some sort of random generator or similar


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2015)

Just got OEM bearings and purdier crank case donated to the 044/440 build. Hoping I have a purdy enough tank/handle for it!?!? Someone may have to give me a tip or two on adding the heated handles as I have never installed that set up before.

20" 3/8 050 Stihl Rollomatic ES (wide tip) in route. Also 2 new RSL Stihl loops to go with it!

Should be a great winter cutter for someone!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2015)

Updated 10/5/15 9PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains. (Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/

*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*
_
_


----------



## Greenthorn (Oct 5, 2015)

Philbert, that's great you're giving the run down. Add the donate tab button to the bottom of your page.

Click Here To Donate


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 5, 2015)

nstueve said:


> 20" 3/8 050 Stihl Rollomatic ES (wide tip) in route. Also 2 new RSL Stihl loops to go with it!



Nathan

I am hoping to send the bar down with someone to your gtg. If that don't happen I still need your address.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 5, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Also 2 new RSL Stihl loops to go with it!



Spun 1 loop on lunch and will spin the other for dinner break ............ will PM tracking tomorrow if I can run to the PO during lunch tomorrow

Work, work, work, work ............................


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'd like to add that putting a username or actual name in the comment section is critical if you wish to have me cut tickets. Otherwise we have no idea who you are.
> So far there are a few anonymous donations.
> 
> I will probably use some sort of random generator or similar


Hey Jeremy I did not put my username in the comments but I believe you know my name so I'm guessing that is enough.


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 5, 2015)

One velocity stack was left off the list for them Miller family.


----------



## 166 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have one of these Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitters that I'd like to donate. Shipping it would be expensive because of the size and weight (100 Pounds).

Could be picked up at the spring GTG as well.

Steve


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> One velocity stack was left off the list for them Miller family.


This was way back in Post#35! is this a stand-alone item, or was it supposed to be part of one of the saw builds? Might have been some confusion about that.

_"I'll throw in a velocity stack that'll fit many carbs"_

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 5, 2015)

Philbert said:


> This was way back in Post#35! is this a stand-alone item, or was it supposed to be part of one of the saw builds? Might have been some confusion about that.
> 
> _"I'll throw in a velocity stack that'll fit many carbs"_
> 
> ...



Actually I have no idea. Hard to keep up. Just offering something up that someone maybe interested in.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2015)

I will list it separately - if one of the saw builders wants to incorporate it into one of the raffle saws, let us know and we will pull it out.

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Brian Carlson (Oct 5, 2015)

Well just donated and hope that my contribution helps out. I also offered you up in my prayers tonight. Giving to the community is awesome. My sister in law lost their house last winter and the community around here came through greatly and helped them start again. This community of saw enthusiasts are awesome. Hang in there and get well soon.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Actually I have no idea. Hard to keep up.


OK - I will try to keep this thread on track by updating '*The List*' as needed. But I need help from all of the participants:

1) I am not the organizer of these raffles or auctions. Please post comments you may have here in this thread. But direct any specific *Raffle* questions to Mastermind or Adirondackstihl, and *Auction* questions to the A.S. member sponsoring each one (see individual auction threads).

2) Please let me know of any errors in the descriptions of items listed for the raffle. Or if you want to add a raffle item. Or if you start a new auction, so that we can link it here. Address any auction questions or corrections in that specific auction thread.

3) Thank you to all of the generous members who have donated stuff, time, builds, etc., as well as to all the folks buying tickets and bidding!

4) Full disclosure - I am buying tickets too (but not involved in picking any of the winners) - this list is my answer to 'Fantasy Football'!

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 5, 2015)

Philbert thank you for taking the time to keep the items listed together.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 5, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Philbert thank you for taking the time to keep the items listed together.


X2
Good on ya Philbert !!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Philbert, I appreciate your help here more than you might realize.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Hey Philbert, I appreciate your help here more than you might realize.


X2 + 5


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 5, 2015)

We were supposed to get test results back today, but no phone call.
Been on edge all day.

Kids are doing okay. Landon had soccer tonight and Alex is his usual self. He's the happiest little boy I know.

Shauna still doesn't feel well


----------



## hseII (Oct 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We were supposed to get test results back today, but no phone call.
> Been on edge all day.
> 
> Kids are doing okay. Landon had soccer tonight and Alex is his usual self. He's the happiest little boy I know.
> ...


Glad the Kids are ok.

Hopefully she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We were supposed to get test results back today, but no phone call.
> Been on edge all day.
> 
> Kids are doing okay. Landon had soccer tonight and Alex is his usual self. He's the happiest little boy I know.
> ...


Waiting is the worst! I know the pit in the stomach feeling quite well... I'm pulling for you Jeremy. It was nice to meet you this spring. And your contributions to this forum are very much appreciated. I wish I lived closer and could be of some assistance... Hang in there. Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Dibs on the goat. 

GDS


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dibs on the goat.
> 
> GDS




Errrr......sorry fellers, wrong thread. Hell.......wrong site even.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Errrr......sorry fellers, wrong thread. Hell.......wrong site even. [emoji23]


.....awkward....


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 5, 2015)

Your sick man, you know it, SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> .....awkward....



And?...............


----------



## rburg (Oct 5, 2015)

Always enjoy the family pictures.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

@sarahdodgegeek any chance Andy The Stoolmaker will be offering up a stool(of the wooden variety) for the raffle?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Your sick man, you know it, SICK!!!!!!!



Is that a statement, or a question?


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> @sarahdodgegeek any chance Andy The Stoolmaker will be offering up a stool(of the wooden variety) for the raffle?


Don't see why not! I'll run it by him when he gets home. 
[emoji56]


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 5, 2015)

If mastermind wants to put my velocity stack on his build I'm fine with that. I'll still add a seperate one for a raffle prize.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

I do not. 

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dibs on the goat.
> 
> GDS


Nothing like a pretty goat with its head stuck in the fence


----------



## les-or-more (Oct 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Is that a statement, or a question?
> 
> View attachment 451892








Let us think on that.


----------



## rburg (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Randy should put his hat in the raffle.


----------



## hseII (Oct 5, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Don't see why not! I'll room it pay him when he gets home.
> [emoji56]


Pics of the Rooming!!! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 5, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Don't see why not! I'll _run_ it _by_ him when he gets home.
> [emoji56]



Fixed for intent.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 5, 2015)

rburg said:


> I think Randy should put his hat in the raffle.


No sir
That hat was a gift from me, made by my mother inlaw,
Besides, ain't nobody gonna look as good in that hat as Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

rburg said:


> I think Randy should put his hat in the raffle.





Adirondackstihl said:


> No sir
> That hat was a gift from me, made by my mother inlaw,
> Besides, ain't nobody gonna look as good in that hat as Randy



Nuf said?


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 5, 2015)

Masterrmind said:


> I do not.
> 
> Thanks but no thanks.


Awww...make it one of a kind. You and me.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Awww...make it one of a kind. You and me.



No thanks.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Fixed for intent.


Danged autocorrect got me again. Thanks, Jon


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, I'm in for the two idiots via paypal!
Does this mean I'm eligable for the saw raffle and stuff?
Everyones contribution shows what the common and everyday person can accomplish.
John


----------



## Bullvi22 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm in on the raffle, but more importantly prayers sent for you and yours Jeremy, God Bless!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 6, 2015)

Would love to see a two idiots shirt if anyone get it off the ground let me know I'm in 

Jesse


----------



## angelo c (Oct 6, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Would love to see a two idiots shirt if anyone get it off the ground let me know I'm in
> 
> Jesse



@Adirondackstihl 
Jeremy, I'm sure your plate is full but if you can send over the "plan" for the original "two idiots" shirts, I would be willing to help since it kinda was my idea...( i'm still thinking "a few Morons helpin out" two idiots as a theme.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 6, 2015)

angelo c said:


> @Adirondackstihl
> Jeremy, I'm sure your plate is full but if you can send over the "plan" for the original "two idiots" shirts, I would be willing to help since it kinda was my idea...( i'm still thinking "a few Morons helpin out" two idiots as a theme.


Can you email me @ [email protected]


----------



## angelo c (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like the " A Few Morons helping" T shirt may come to fruition ....

stand by while we work out some details...
at that point we will "sticky" and link to...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Nathan
> I am hoping to send the bar down with someone to your gtg. If that don't happen I still need your address.


Addy sent... I'm hoping someone up north can bring my 056magII back to me from Iowa-Minn border too... 



Moparmyway said:


> Spun 1 loop on lunch and will spin the other for dinner break ............ will PM tracking tomorrow if I can run to the PO during lunch tomorrow
> Work, work, work, work ............................



Also Let me know if either of you want me to send $1 via PayPal... We have been doing that a lot lately so we can print labels off Paypal for shipping. Plus you get a discount!


----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 6, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


>


One year ago today he left us.

8 yrs ago today I got married.....

Happy Anniversary I guess right?


----------



## hseII (Oct 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> One year ago today he left us.
> 
> 8 yrs ago today I got married.....
> 
> Happy Anniversary I guess right?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> One year ago today he left us.
> 
> 8 yrs ago today I got married.....
> 
> Happy Anniversary I guess right?



Yes......happy anniversary is correct. 

We can't change the past, and we aren't guaranteed a future. 

Always keep your focus on the present my friend.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes......happy anniversary is correct.
> 
> We can't change the past, and we aren't guaranteed a future.
> 
> Always keep your focus on the present my friend.


Good words right there!


----------



## angelo c (Oct 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Is that a statement, or a question?
> 
> View attachment 451892



Dibbs on the 'old goat' in the wayyyy cool hat and funny beard:


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 6, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Nothing like a pretty goat with its head stuck in the fence





angelo c said:


> Dibbs on the 'old goat' in the wayyyy cool hat and funny beard:



Next thing you know, youre going to ask him to go stand by that fence .........


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

OK...........y'all are weird and sick. 

I really like that combination.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 6, 2015)

My goat jumped off the clif last night is that one in the raffle now or no ??? 

Jesse


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, Got a couple tix.. very impressive lineup of stuff!, thanks to all who are donating, whether it's money or goodies!


----------



## angelo c (Oct 6, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> My goat jumped off the clif last night is that one in the raffle now or no ???
> 
> Jesse



well....she won't be runnin away very fast now will she.....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

Two more items. 

Member Maulhead added these on SHs. 

Item # 1, new in the packaging Stihl FG 1 bar mounted file guide, instruction manual included.




Item # 2, 30" Stihl Hookaroon. Used it one time, so it's basically new. Handy tool to have.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 6, 2015)

Updated 10/6/15 6PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/

*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## sunfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yes......happy anniversary is correct.
> 
> We can't change the past, and we aren't guaranteed a future.
> 
> Always keep your focus on the present my friend.


Very True Words to live by!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 6, 2015)

True words indeed....you can't move forward if you keep looking back.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like the fundraiser is doing really well, nearly fully funded in just 4 days!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like the fundraiser is doing really well, nearly fully funded in just 4 days!!



We're gonna blow right past that mark.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We're gonna blow right past that mark.



Oh, I definitely believe so, set the benchmark at double!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

I added info to the first item 1) In bold......

Philbert is the man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Updated 10/6/15 5:22PM(CDT) 

*** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ***

RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains.* (Bar & Chains donated by 
skippysphins)* (Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet, a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376)


AUCTION THREADS

Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi....3#post-5560386

Race chain for Adirondackstihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/communit.../#post-5559044

Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi..../#post-5560525

Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi..../#post-5559022

Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!
http://www.arboristsite.com/communit...kstihl.286790/

*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

Click Here To Donate


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> We're gonna blow right past that mark.


Even with good insurance medical co-pays can be very high


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Even with good insurance medical co-pays can be very high



Sir Yes Sir. 

A young family has the deck stacked against them these days, even in the best of times .


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 6, 2015)

My prayers are with your family!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 6, 2015)

Evening Jeremy. Happy anniversary to you and Shauna! Any word on those tests yet?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 6, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Evening Jeremy. Happy anniversary to you and Shauna! Any word on those tests yet?


Thanks buddy!
No test results as of yet.
They were supposed to be in yesterday.
Been a long few days. My nerves are on edge.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Oct 6, 2015)

Doing a little reflecting... Almost lost my wife 8-1/2 years ago. She is still recovering, and may never be 100 percent again. But I am SO GRATEFUL that she is still here with me. My prayers are with you tonight. And please let Chitty's family know that prayers are being said for them tonight also.


----------



## dwiles (Oct 6, 2015)

Donated. Best wishes.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 6, 2015)

Jeremy, happy anniversary to you and Shauna. May you two have many more.


----------



## Oldman47 (Oct 6, 2015)

Already at $7335. Keep up the good work folks.


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 6, 2015)

$7,425.00 as of 10:00 PM EST, come on folks, lets hit that goal by midnight!

Joe


----------



## ncpete (Oct 6, 2015)

have to hit payday before I can - at this rate, it looks likely to push over 12k for these guys when it comes. Great outfit here.


----------



## big hank (Oct 6, 2015)

New here but thinking about you guys..
donated with love,
hank


----------



## angelo c (Oct 7, 2015)

Whoddathunk a hunch o Neanderthals (some without thumbs) would be so caring.


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 7, 2015)

Looking good guys, very close to the $8000 mark for this wonderful family. Great to see what can happen when people come together for a great cause.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Bump for a grate sailor.


----------



## Timberton (Oct 7, 2015)

Donated. _ "...a thousand points of light..."_ and a cloud of 2 stroke!


----------



## Bullvi22 (Oct 7, 2015)

Arboristsite is good peeps, makes me feel warm and fuzzy. Prayers for God's grace for today!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

Got a call last night from the Doc while we were having dinner.
Basically all the bloodwork is indicative of Lupus. More bloodwork today and more to follow......


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

It could be much worse news. 

Look at the positive my friend.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It could be much worse news.
> 
> Look at the positive my friend.


Agreed
We are my friend.....we are..


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 7, 2015)

Prayers for your family


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm sure you'll land on your feet, the strong always do.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh crap, why am I such a realist. We always hope for the best outcome. I will delete my post and if you delete yours there will be no record on the open forum.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Oh crap, why am I such a realist. We always hope for the best outcome. I will delete my post and if you delete yours there will be no record on the open forum.


No worries bro......no worries


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No worries bro......no worries



Sorry bro, I went back and cleaned up all traces.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry bro, I went back and cleaned up all traces.


Apology uneccesary.
I probably woulda done something similar.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Enough of that...... 

From Metals406.....

"Some of you will remember back in 2011, on AS, we did Christmas giving threads. Well, that particular Christmas, I made a bunch of these tow hooks for the cost of material for a bunch of guys.

I'm going to make two of these to auction off for Jeremy and his wife.

They are an extremely useful tool, and as far as I know, they're nearly indestructible. The hook itself is made from Weldox, a Swedish hard plate.

Material alone is $55.50 for each hook, so if bidding could start there, that would be great.

Gives more to them, and that's what this is about. :0)

Material should be here Friday.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

I've asked Nate to start an auction thread.....


----------



## jetmd (Oct 7, 2015)

Just donated. What a Great Site and people I am glad to be associated with!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Of course this link will not work here because of the site owner's insecurities. 

http://********.com/showthread.php/4758-Super-AwEsOmE-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-Jeremy-s-wife


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Of course this link will not work here because of the site owner's insecurities.
> 
> http://********.com/showthread.php/4758-Super-AwEsOmE-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-Jeremy-s-wife



Randy is it on SH only


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Yep just on SH........but we link to all of these threads on SHs. Can't do the same in reverse though.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorta childish......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

Weldox 700 is some serious stuff!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Sorta childish......


X10


----------



## Philbert (Oct 7, 2015)

Updated 10/7/15 8PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yep just on SH........but we link to all of these threads on SHs. Can't do the same in reverse though.



Mayhaps @Darin can enable a way around this issue, since it is in the name of a good cause.

_For the good of the community._


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Mayhaps @Darin can enable a way around this issue, since it is in the name of a good cause.
> 
> _For the good of the community._



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 7, 2015)

Donated.
I look forward to getting that Masterminded 461.

(I have a good history of winning raffles around here. It's all in the moustache, baby! )


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286890/


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

Careful guys. 

Y'all are gonna get this thread removed.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286890/


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286890/


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 7, 2015)

That would be best Nate. It's against the rules to bypass the censor in any way.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That would be best Nate. It's against the rules to bypass the censor in any way.



Yes it is Randy and there are mods watching this thread. I suggest all references to the other site be removed until and if permission is granted to do so.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286890/


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Contacting Darin right now.



Good for you. I hope it works out.

I tagged him in my earlier post, in the hope that he would respond, or at least be aware.

Oh well, at least we have a Product Review Forum that you have to look at the items in order to remove the notification indicator at the top of the homepage............


----------



## Philbert (Oct 7, 2015)

Metals406 has started a separate auction thread for these items (mentioned in Post #410):
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/

*The List* has been updated to reflect this!

(No need to drag this out further, unless, of course, it is with one of his Super AwEsOmE custom tow hooks!)

Philbert


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not very active here anymore, but I'm in. Had one of these help a friend of mine that broke his back a few years ago. Best of luck to you.

Ian


----------



## Barcroftb (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't post on here very often. Lurk a lot though. Various autoimmune problems kick me in the nuts daily. Donated and glad to help out a fellow AS member. P.s. can someone pm me what this other unmentionable site is? Seems making it censored is having the opposite of desired effect.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Barcroftb said:


> I don't post on here very often. Lurk a lot though. Various autoimmune problems kick me in the nuts daily. Donated and glad to help out a fellow AS member. P.s. can someone pm me what this other unmentionable site is? Seems making it censored is having the opposite of desired effect.



Check you Inbox, and tell 'em the Dirty Hippie sent you.


----------



## Barcroftb (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 8, 2015)

*GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAALLLL!!!*


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

The other site is where the guys are that have forgot more about saws than most will ever know.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> *GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAALLLL!!!*


AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The other site is where the guys are that have forgot more about saw than most will ever know.



Yes.

I 'splained that briefly to Brad(Barcroftb). 

Along with a very minor historical account.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Check you Inbox, and tell 'em the Dirty Hippie sent you.


This other site that you refer to, would that be my new forum: woodticks.com?


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> This other site that you refer to, would that be my new forum: woodticks.com?



No.

I thought you started www.stankymidgetlogger.com


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> No.
> 
> I thought you started www.stankymidgetlogger.com


I did, but it had a brief and small following.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I did, but it had a brief and small following.



So you're saying it was "short lived"?


----------



## ncpete (Oct 8, 2015)

hah - I was beaten to the punch.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

ncpete said:


> hah - I was beaten to the punch.



Dare I say, by a "low blow"?


----------



## Oldman47 (Oct 8, 2015)

I discovered this issue and the contribution link on a hoarders site.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So you're saying it was "short lived"?


It was "small potatoes", and showed what "little" they knew.

[emoji14]


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So you're saying it was "short lived"?


Yes, they didn't like falling the dwarf butternut, their nuts were becoming somewhat chaffed by the tops of their rubber boots.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, they didn't like falling the dwarf butternut, their nuts were becoming somewhat chaffed by the tops of their rubber boots.



I know a guy that runs a Pedal Tractor Logging outfit. He specializes in Bonsai, Yapanese Maple, and Crepe Myrtle takedowns............. @TermiteBuffet


----------



## hseII (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I know a guy that runs a Pedal Tractor Logging outfit. He specializes in Bonsai, Yapanese Maple, and Crepe Myrtle takedowns............. @TermiteBuffet


His Yapanese Maple work is so of the best Midgeting I've erer seen.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I know a guy that runs a Pedal Tractor Logging outfit. He specializes in Bonsai, Yapanese Maple, and Crepe Myrtle takedowns............. @TermiteBuffet


I can twig to that! Is Tom Thumb still micro managing that outfit?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Along with a very minor historical account.



Historical account ??
I'd like to see that, reminds me of my lurking days before I started posting


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Historical account ??
> I'd like to see that, reminds me of my lurking days before I started posting



It was more Riff Raff specific, along with the ousting of the Other Swap Meet Gang.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> It was more Riff Raff specific, along with the ousting of the Other Swap Meet Gang.



I miss muh bitches.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss muh bitches.



Errrrrrrr, I mean homies.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 8, 2015)

_Here's a little homework assignment for everyone: _
_*COPY* the list below, and *PASTE* it into the word processing software on your home computer (create a new document). _
_Then *re-order *each of the donated items according to how *you* will pick, once your ticket is drawn . . . . kind of like a pro sports draft . . . ._

Updated 10/8/15 11PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

*Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 8, 2015)

This actually could be done email using the gfm email list from the donations.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 8, 2015)

top 4 are easy picking after that I may have to do some real thinking, which might be dangerous
surprisingly only three of them are Stihls 
DD


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

I just want whirled peas. That is muh pick.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I just want whirled peas. That is muh pick.




Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I just want wassbi peas. That is muh pick.
> 
> View attachment 452389



Fixed fer troof


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Fixed fer troof



You know me so well........that make me extra hawt in muh nether regions.


----------



## rburg (Oct 8, 2015)

No pictures of your nether regions please.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 8, 2015)

turns out there is a sale
http://www.vitacost.com/world-peas?...7529851|mt|e&gclid=CLLL4pHxs8gCFQ6maQodenUH5A
DD


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I just want whirled peas. That is muh pick.
> 
> View attachment 452389



And a stop to all of the violins.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> turns out there is a sale
> http://www.vitacost.com/world-peas?...7529851|mt|e&gclid=CLLL4pHxs8gCFQ6maQodenUH5A
> DD



Who Knew? 

Wow.......Just WOW.


----------



## Oldman47 (Oct 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> _Here's a little homework assignment for everyone: _
> _*COPY* the list below, and *PASTE* it into the word processing software on your home computer (create a new document). _
> _Then *re-order *each of the donated items according to how *you* will pick, once your ticket is drawn . . . . kind of like a pro sports draft . . . ._
> 
> ...


Not too worried about it. It was a donation you know.


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I see the goal of $8000 has been surpassed..... $8150 as of this morning, rasied in just 6 days. That is pretty amazing to me. Glad to see good people still do good things in this world.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 9, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Not too worried about it. It was a donation you know.



nice sentiment, but the post was meant to help streamline the process for the guys "administrating" the raffle, so that once it is official time to pick, it doesn't take 3 weeks to figure out who wants what
for each ticket drawn, the winner has to be notified and then they decide what they want from what is left on the pick list and get back to the notifier and then the guy donating has to be sent the address etc.
for 30 odd items it is a pretty big task methinks
Dave


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2015)

Big task........huge even. 

I've done several raffles over the years. Y'all might notice that in this one I'm asking for more help from the guys that are donating. 

I got it too..........you guys are great.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> . . . the post was meant to help streamline the process for the guys "administrating" the raffle, so that once it is official time to pick, it doesn't take 3 weeks to figure out who wants what . . .


Actually, that post was less altruistic then what either of you guys suggest!

Though it goes for a good cause, buying a raffle ticket also includes a small dream of winning; usually one grand prize. This raffle is overwhelming, having around 30 prizes!!!

So the dreamers have some work to do, sorting through the potential prizes, and '_trying each of them on_' in their minds. It might also make some salivate enough to buy a few extra tickets in anticipation!

Again, amazing generosity shown by the organizers, contributors, donors, and all.

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> altruistic


Holy vocabulary philbert. I needed to look the definition to that one up.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 9, 2015)

nomad_archer said:


> Holy vocabulary philbert. I needed to look the definition to that one up.


Philbert is smart and thangz.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

nomad_archer said:


> Holy vocabulary philbert. I needed to look the definition to that one up.





Metals406 said:


> Philbert is smart and thangz.



I concur. Philbert has more than a modicum of command in regards to his use of proper verbiage.

Now if he could possibly get people to understand that the proper term for conducting a merchandise transaction is "For Sale", and not "For Sell", then that would definitely be for the betterment of the community.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I concur. Philbert has more than a modicum of command in regards to his use of proper verbiage.
> 
> Now if he could possibly get people to understand that the proper term for conducting a merchandise transaction is "For Sale", and not "For Sell", then that would definitely be for the betterment of the community.


Tl;dr


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I concur. Philbert has more than a modicum of command in regards to his use of proper verbiage.
> 
> Now if he could possibly get people to understand that the proper term for conducting a merchandise transaction is "For Sale", and not "For Sell", then that would definitely be for the betterment of the community.



I have a hole box of "I have a potty mouth"'s four sale.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a hole box of "I have a potty mouth"'s four sale.



Free bump for a Grate Sailor, or is it a Grape Cellar? Smeller?


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Tl;cr


(too long; can't read)

Phicksded, and stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Free bump for a Grate Sailor, or is it a Grape Cellar? Smeller?



I'll give you a bump.........come on over here.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Philbert is smart and thangz.


I'm printing the list out on individual Post-It notes, so that I can change my mind, and rearrange things . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll give you a bump.........come on over here.





You just hold on, it'll take me a bit to get over there.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2015)

Take the high route Jon, and you can swing by the Iowa GTG next weekend . . .

Philbert


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Take the high route Jon, and you can swing by the Iowa GTG next weekend . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yes, that would make for a splendid road trip.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Yes, that would make for a splendid road trip.


Actually really nice now with fall colors. 
And now that Nathan finally has a bridge of some sort that actually lets you drive onto his property!

Philbert


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Actually really nice now with fall colors.
> And now that Nathan finally has a bridge of some sort that actually lets you drive onto his property!
> 
> Philbert



Oh, I was being sincere. It would make for a fun trip. Well, except for having to deal with Ol' Emu Legs in Tennessee.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh, I was being sincere. It would make for a fun trip. Well, except for having to deal with Ol' Emu Legs in Tennessee.


I'll make sure you don't leave empty handed... [emoji6]

#4 on the raffle list: 044/440 crankcase arrived today, with a set of new oem bearings. Also got two new Stihl chains to go with it! 

I might have to wait till after the gtg to put it together. Got 100 things to do in the next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh, I was being sincere. It would make for a fun trip. Well, except for having to deal with Ol' Emu Legs in Tennessee.



I'd treat you like family. You could sleep on the couch with the dog and everthang.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 10, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I'll make sure you don't leave empty handed... [emoji6]
> 
> #4 on the raffle list: 044/440 crankcase arrived today, with a set of new oem bearings. Also got two new Stihl chains to go with it!
> 
> ...


When you get a parts list together let me know what ya need


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 11, 2015)

Just got back in town, when is the deadline to donate, Joe.


----------



## egraham (Oct 11, 2015)

I am new here and nobody knows me but I like to help when I can. I just donated to the go fund me page. I like to give donations directly to the people that need them instead of giving to orginzations like the United way etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2015)

We have yet to set an ending date. I'm thinking Saturday, Nov. 7th.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 11, 2015)

made another donation


----------



## Boozer (Oct 11, 2015)

Your call Randy, this idea was engineered in the MM workshop after all.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Your call Randy, this idea was engineered in the MM workshop after all.



Not completely. I got a few phone calls from some really good friends. They told me to check up on Jeremy & Shauna. That's where it started......


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 11, 2015)

Made another donation.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 11, 2015)

Updated 10/11/15 12PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

*Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## JonCraig (Oct 11, 2015)

Question--was I supposed to have put my name or something like that on GoFundMe? I just did anonymous, assuming whoever admins the thing would be able to see anyone's email address.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 11, 2015)

@JonCraig I think you are, but if you didn't I think you can email *someone* (it's in the first bunch of pages of this thread) and let them know which donation was yours


So since no one has started the 'assignment'... I'll start it off
The saws of course are the first choice, for myself and probably most everyone.
The bars and chains
the other stuff, manuals, etc.
I can't take stuff that won't ship USPS


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 11, 2015)

JonCraig said:


> Question--was I supposed to have put my name or something like that on GoFundMe? I just did anonymous, assuming whoever admins the thing would be able to see anyone's email address.


Should have put your AS username down. Otherwise I'll have no idea who you are.


----------



## hseII (Oct 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should have put your AS username down. Otherwise I'll have no idea who you are.


Well Shucks.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> Well Shucks.


I knows who you are.......
Unfortunately....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 11, 2015)

I forgot to put my AS user name in on my last donation. Oh well


----------



## hseII (Oct 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I knows who you are.......
> Unfortunately....


How

And Good to Hear from you too, Lepragrumpy.


----------



## JonCraig (Oct 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should have put your AS username down. Otherwise I'll have no idea who you are.



If it matters, my name (Jon Craig) is in my email address.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 11, 2015)

JonCraig said:


> If it matters, my name (Jon Craig) is in my email address.


I was hoping your email would be as self explanatory as your AS username...LOL!


----------



## JonCraig (Oct 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I was hoping your email would be as self explanatory as your AS username...LOL!



Lol yes... It's "[email protected]"

I'm into keeping it simple. ;-)


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello Jon Craig. 

Welcome to the insanity.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 11, 2015)

you guys are a hoot.just finally got a chance to make it through all 26 pages.it has been balls to the wall all week catching up on all of last weeks rain.
i'll be going through my stuff later this week and contributing more to the auction side of things.won't be whole saws but i know of one pretty good saw in a box to contribute.


----------



## hseII (Oct 13, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Your call Randy, this idea was engineered in the MM workshop after all.





Mastermind said:


> Not completely. I got a few phone calls from some really good friends. They told me to check up on Jeremy & Shauna. That's where it started......



Whatever Moobs; ererbody knows you a lovin' PriMate.

GMA

How you doing Ol' LongArms?


----------



## hseII (Oct 13, 2015)

Bump.

Wake Up Slackas.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 13, 2015)

hseII said:


> Bump.
> 
> Wake Up Slackas.


I second the motion. Here here.

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 13, 2015)

To make hsell's post more clear:

DONATE SLACKAS!


Brian


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 13, 2015)

i think randy needs to auction some wasabi peas


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 13, 2015)

He obviously let the 461 go before the wasabi peas


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 13, 2015)

i might convince jughead to buy a few bags of it and start a bidding war.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the Go Fund Me link. Be sure to make a note of your user name. Every 10.00 gets a raffle ticket.
> 
> Thanks guys....
> 
> Click Here To Donate



Brutal reminder of what this thread is about. Helping a family to save a life.

Press on the link and donate.

Brian


----------



## Philbert (Oct 13, 2015)

Updated 10/13/15 11PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*Race chain for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*(CLOSED) *_Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 14, 2015)

Im in! Glad to hear people still help each other in times of need.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just put in for a second donation...my mother has suffered from lupus for years..I think she was diagnosed with it at 21. She just turned 60 this year. Hoping for a manageable diagnosis!!


----------



## nixon (Oct 15, 2015)

Kinda skint right now due to some other obligations . But I'll be back in with a bit more help around the first of November .


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 15, 2015)

$9110 you guys can do better than that.Slackers!

I'll be back in as soon as my other pay check rolls in.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2015)

Sup fellers?


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Sup fellers?


How's our 461 and what have you done differently than the one you did a thread on.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm truly humbled at the generosity of the AS community. It really is an awe inspiring thing to see so many come together with a real sense of community. Big tip of the hat to all who participate.


----------



## piscesfitzy (Oct 17, 2015)

Iggsund 36" bar 063 will ship, keeping it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piscesfitzy (Oct 17, 2015)

piscesfitzy said:


> Iggsund 36" bar 063 will ship, keeping it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry about the post you can add Iggesund forest 36" bar 063 114 dl got it for ms660 put into raffle plus freeshipping


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

Updated 10/18/15 10:30AM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*(CLOSED) *_Race chain for Adirondackstihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...iser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*(CLOSED) *_Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

*Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...m-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

*Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/*

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 20, 2015)

Whassup?!

$210 left to hit 10k folks.

What a great bunch of folks here and over on SH.

Great work. Slap on the back for everyone.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm here now.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.


phew!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)

I know........right?


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 20, 2015)

$10,000.00 as of 8:19 PM EST, come on everyone, lets keep it going!

Joe


----------



## hseII (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.





Adirondackstihl said:


> phew!





Mastermind said:


> I know........right?


pew pew
pew pew pew


----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 20, 2015)

hseII said:


> pew pew
> pew pew pew


Titty pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Titty pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Magnumitis (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


>


Nice, but the Goat just don't quite do it for me.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


>


Reported


----------



## Greenthorn (Oct 20, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Reported


And threw up in muh mouth...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Reported



Ignored.


----------



## hseII (Oct 20, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Titty pics?



BaHaHaHa.

+1 to Moobs.


----------



## hseII (Oct 20, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> And threw up in muh mouth...


Allegedly.

It's #PTCruiserLovingInADropTop's fault.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Ignored.


Racist!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm not at all prejudice. I even have a colored TV.


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nearly 12 hours and not a single donation? Come on slackers, we can do better than that! 

Joe


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> Nearly 12 hours and not a single donation? Come on slackers, we can do better than that!
> 
> Joe



I hit it. 

Now I'm gonna win that 461.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I hit it.
> 
> Now I'm gonna win that 461.


Hey Fapper!


Word on the street is, you'd hit anything?


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Oct 21, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hey Fapper!
> 
> 
> Word on the street is, you'd hit anything?


I beleive what we have here is a case of mistaken identity as there ls more than enough photographic evidence that I am indeed the one with no scruples ........ BTW where did that link go I was gonna tap dat but I'm to lazy to go find it again 

Jesse


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 21, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, this is a huge and generous donation! This is a brand new, never fueled, OE 346XP! It will come with the original bar as well. As of yet, it is still unmolested, having never been run. I have agreed to port this saw for free as well. I'm just amazed by the generosity of guys on this forum! You never cease to amaze me.


Look at that pretty orange clutch cover, outstanding donation


----------



## cheeves (Oct 21, 2015)

Icehouse said:


> Look at that pretty orange clutch cover, outstanding donation


I've come to know Mark pretty well over the years, but this one really seals the deal!!!
Well done Mark......What goes around, comes around!!!!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 21, 2015)

cheeves said:


> I've come to know Mark pretty well over the years, but this one really seals the deal!!!
> Well done Mark......What goes around, comes around!!!!


I could really use a large Baby Ruth bar just about now


----------



## cheeves (Oct 21, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I could really use a large Baby Ruth bar just about now


 On the way!!!!


----------



## cheeves (Oct 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good on me?
> 
> No sir. I'm self centered, ego driven, easily angered.........but, Jeremy would do the same thing for me.


Same here.....God Bless you Old Friend!! You're the Tops!!!


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 21, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I could really use a large Baby Ruth bar just about now


Afraid it will be all melted or eaten by a postal employee before it gets to your house, so I'll just have it waiting for you when you guys come to Idaho next year


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 21, 2015)

Love me some Reese's Peanut Buddah cups!


----------



## hseII (Oct 21, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love me some Reese's Peanut Buddah cups!


I Had me 2 today. 

Yames will say that the Reese's go straight to muh Moobs, but he's mistaken: they go elsewhure.


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 21, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love me some Reese's Peanut Buddah cups!


Come with Mark next year to Idaho and I'll have some waiting


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 22, 2015)

Just got a call from Shauna at work.
Dr called.
Her lymphoma testing came back abnormal. Looks like she'll be going through some bone marrow testing.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just got a call from Shauna at work.
> Dr called.
> Her lymphoma testing came back abnormal. Looks like she'll be going through some bone marrow testing.


Sorry to hear that Jeremy.
We will continue to pray for you guys !


----------



## Onan18 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jeremy I am so sorry, praying for you and yours. 

Come on SLACKERS, lets ramp this up!!!!

Joe


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 22, 2015)

Dang. That's unfortunate.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 22, 2015)

Sitting at my desk......
Having a hard time with the news....


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 22, 2015)

That sucks Jeremy.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 22, 2015)

Praying for Shauna and you, bro.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm soooo sorry, Jeremy. I can only begin to imagine how you feel! I will be praying for your family.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 22, 2015)

Stay strong and stay positive.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Just got a call from Shauna at work.
> Dr called.
> Her lymphoma testing came back abnormal. Looks like she'll be going through some bone marrow testing.


Well ****


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 22, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Well ****


Zactly


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 22, 2015)

So sorry to here this Jeremy. Stay focused, stay positive, stay strong.

Sending more prayers your way.


----------



## troylee (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a 346 OE that needs rebuilt, I will donate it for the start of an auction. If someone is interested in rebuilding and porting it, I can send it right on over to ya. Shouldn't be hard to get the parts donated, knowing this group. Just a thought. Pictures to come, when phone charges.

Saw was bought for 100 bucks, has low compression. Farmer bought new 550 rather than rebuild. I havent even pulled the muffler yet.


----------



## Brianlol (Oct 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here we go folks.
> 
> I know everyone here knows Jeremy (Adirondackstihl). I found out he was selling off his saws......and heard that it was because his wife was sick. I contacted him, and asked what we could do to help. Well, in classic manly fashion, he said we could pray for them. I asked if a fundraiser would help........Jeremy said that he would never be able to pay it back, so no, he didn't want to do that. At this point I reminded him that he had been paying it forward for a long time now.......and that this is how it works. You help others with no expectations of return. When you do that though, it does end up coming back to you.
> 
> ...


Ur a good friend
If I win any saws tell him to sell it for more money for her. Besides I don't no were I'd put it lol


----------



## hseII (Oct 22, 2015)

Brianlol said:


> Ur a good friend
> If I win any saws tell him to sell it for more money for her. Besides I don't no were I'd put it lol View attachment 455341



If you get tired of that 038, I know of a bovine that is probably in the corner right about now, wearing out a tub of bag balm.

[emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## troylee (Oct 22, 2015)

Onan18 and I will have a 346 OE up for auction, once it is rebuilt, lightly massaged and ready for its new home. It gets a ride to GA tomorrow.


----------



## Brianlol (Oct 22, 2015)

hseII said:


> If you get tired of that 038, I know of a bovine that is probably in the corner right about now, wearing out a tub of bag balm.
> 
> [emoji40][emoji40]


And the herd keep growing


----------



## rynosawr (Oct 23, 2015)

Prayers sent along with a little $$$; sorry I couldn't do more at this time. 


GOD BLESS Y'ALL


----------



## sunfish (Oct 23, 2015)

troylee said:


> Onan18 and I will have a 346 OE up for auction, once it is rebuilt, lightly massaged and ready for its new home. It gets a ride to GA tomorrow.View attachment 455388
> View attachment 455391


Where will be this auction? I'm in!


----------



## troylee (Oct 23, 2015)

Auction will be on here. Saw is PHO, unless someone wants to add to the package. Onan18 is doing the work, and covering parts. Maybe Onan18 can do a writeup for us to follow.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2015)

Updated 10/24/15 1:15PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (Donor? Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-made-tuned-pipe-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*(CLOSED) *_Race chain for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-machined-billet-head-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*(CLOSED) *_Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

*Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

*(CLOSED) *_Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scheduled-appointment-for-port-work-from-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

*Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/*

*Husqvarna 55 Auction for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tion-for-adirondackstihl.287593/#post-5584449_

_*(CLOSED)**Flash Sale - Caber and Meteor two day sale (fundraiser for Adirondackstihl) until Saturday morning (10/24) at 10:00am EST_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/caber-and-meteor-two-day-sale-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287619/_

**(pending) 346 OE *(troylee, Onan18 Posts# 571, 574)

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## sld961 (Oct 23, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Updated 10/23/15 2:45PM(CDT)
> 
> **** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***
> 
> ...


----------



## powerking (Oct 23, 2015)

...Praying for you buddy!! I finally got time to catch up on this thread...May god watch over you and the Mrs and walk with you during this difficult time


----------



## Philbert (Oct 24, 2015)

*Please let me know when an auction closes, opens, or if new items are added, so I can keep '_The List_' current.

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 24, 2015)

powerking said:


> ...Praying for you buddy!! I finally got time to catch up on this thread...May god watch over you and the Mrs and walk with you during this difficult time


He always does,


Brianlol said:


> Ur a good friend
> If I win any saws tell him to sell it for more money for her. Besides I don't no were I'd put it lol




Dude??? And I thought I was jacked up with CAD!!!!!!!

 Your stuff makes me look like I am Stihl in Pre K!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 26, 2015)

A little message from Shauna this AM.......

I need some prayers and positive energy today. I had some not so good test results delivered to me last Thursday. I'm taking some advice from a friend and working on self advocating to get into a Dr in Burlington today. Please send strength my way. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ill try to send some Positive vibes your way. Thinking of you guys and your family. Stay strong!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A little message from Shauna this AM.......
> 
> I need some prayers and positive energy today. I had some not so good test results delivered to me last Thursday. I'm taking some advice from a friend and working on self advocating to get into a Dr in Burlington today. Please send strength my way. Thank you everyone!!


The Wife and I have been doing so all along pardner,

You have to be strong and give her the support she needs. Know that you both are in our thoughts and prayers daily


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll run the Husky 65 with no antivibe.. and sent the vibes your way. Stay strong the both of you!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 26, 2015)

Every day since I got clean I've said this same prayer.

God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
The courage to change the things I can,
And the wisdom to know the difference.

As simple as this sounds, it's very hard to live.

That part about "the wisdom to know the difference" might be the toughest part of all. I applaud you in not accepting the simplest choice. Explore all options.

May God grant you and Shauna the wisdom to question..........and the courage to seek out the best possible help.


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A little message from Shauna this AM.......
> 
> I need some prayers and positive energy today. I had some not so good test results delivered to me last Thursday. I'm taking some advice from a friend and working on self advocating to get into a Dr in Burlington today. Please send strength my way. Thank you everyone!!


Prayers sent to both of you!!!! Stay strong.


----------



## troylee (Oct 26, 2015)

Saw is in transit to Onan18


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Every day since I got clean I've said this same prayer.
> 
> God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> The courage to change the things I can,
> ...


Well said Randall!!!! Your words of reassurance for our brother and sister ring true, and your heart felt compassion lives/walks/breathes in them. It is no wonder our friendship is true.


----------



## huskihl (Oct 26, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I'll run the Husky 65 with no antivibe.. and sent the vibes your way. Stay strong the both of you!


Or the Manhattan project. They'd feel that fer sure


----------



## FayettesFinest (Oct 26, 2015)

This will start out like many posts I've read in this thread....

I'm more of a lurker than a poster. After an absence from this site, this is a terrible thing to come back to. Jeremy, I'm deeply saddened to read this. You and your family will be in my prayers. Along with the great people on this site, I'm sure that the Good Lord is on your side and may He guide you all through this.

The brotherhood shown here is unbelievable. You are all amazing people. Work has been slow for me these passed couple of weeks, but I'll be sure to scrape the funds together to donate and try to gather some things for the raffle.

May God bless you all!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 27, 2015)

Prayers and Strength from Downstate Jeremy, hug her tight.


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 27, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Or the Manhattan project. They'd feel that fer sure


Manhattan project doesn't have many vibes (in the hands).. but it is music to my ears


----------



## johndeereg (Oct 27, 2015)

Done! Best wishes and prayers too.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 27, 2015)

OK men, women, and all others, listen up.  

This raffle will end at 10 PM Central time on Nov 7th. 

Y'all better get in while you can.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 27, 2015)

Updated 10/27/15 9PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)

31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture (Sarahdodgegeek Post #602)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-made-tuned-pipe-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*(CLOSED) *_Race chain for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-machined-billet-head-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*(CLOSED) *_Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

_*(CLOSED) *Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

*(CLOSED) *_Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scheduled-appointment-for-port-work-from-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

*Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/*

*Husqvarna 55 Auction for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tion-for-adirondackstihl.287593/#post-5584449_

_*(CLOSED)**Flash Sale - Caber and Meteor two day sale (fundraiser for Adirondackstihl) until Saturday morning (10/24) at 10:00am EST_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/caber-and-meteor-two-day-sale-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287619/_

**(pending) 346 OE *(troylee, Onan18 Posts# 571, 574)

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2015)

Philbert, the tow hook auction is done as well.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 27, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Philbert, the tow hook auction is done as well.


*Super AwEsOmE !*

Philbert


----------



## postrip (Oct 27, 2015)

Donated!
My thoughts & prayers go out to your family.

What a great bunch of blokes, helping out a brother in need.
You all should pat yourselves on the back, 4 a job well done!
Cheers.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 27, 2015)

I was thinking to myself... I'm not super talented, and i don't have much stuff muhself for donation, but I can spare a buck or two today, and I really wanted to contribute... 
So I used my finely-honed networking skills to figure out a solution to my dilemma. 
The result: 
As many of you may know, Lumberjackchef has a heart of gold, AND talent. He has agreed to donate his skills to carve a bear for the raffle, and I will cover him for his time, materials and shipping costs to the winner. (International shipping may have to be negotiated [emoji56] )

A few representative pictures are below, no two bears are the same.
Size is approximately, but under 2', and may be accompanied by an up to 2' "welcome" sign. (There may be some wiggle room on what the sign says- I'll leave that between the winner and Chad)
I hope this is a fun addition to the auction. I know I'm hoping to win it! (I've always wanted one of these cute little bears!)












Shauna & Jeremy, my prayers are with you for healing and comfort.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice Sarah! A raffle item, or a separate auction thread?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 27, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Very nice Sarah! A raffle item, or a separate auction thread?
> 
> Philbert


Raffle, please! [emoji4]


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 27, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I was thinking to myself... I'm not super talented, and i don't have much stuff muhself for donation, but I can spare a buck or two today, and I really wanted to contribute...
> So I used my finely-honed networking skills to figure out a solution to my dilemma.
> The result:
> As many of you may know, Lumberjackchef has a heart of gold, AND talent. He has agreed to donate his skills to carve a bear for the raffle, and I will cover him for his time, materials and shipping costs to the winner. (International shipping may have to be negotiated [emoji56] )
> ...



Very nice Sarah!!

I brought home a "Welcome" sign from Iowa this past spring. He is very talented.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 27, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Very nice Sarah!!
> 
> I brought home a "Welcome" sign from Iowa this past spring. He is very talented.
> 
> View attachment 456537


Agreed! He just did an absolutely outstanding carving for me for my place of business... If post up a pic here but I don't want to confuse things. [emoji12]


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 28, 2015)

I will offer something too. 






This is a brand new security trouser, size 34 (us) I think.

The model is a Francital Cervin, it's the same trouser I am using here,


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Oct 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I will offer something too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice but can ya maybe throw in a pants stretcher to fit my AZZ


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

Just my size, thanks!!! Question: Any reason you don't use a Humboldt Notch?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Just my size, thanks!!! Question: Any reason you don't use a Humboldt Notch?


Yep, I don't use it because its forbidden here unfortunately. But I learned how to do it, and I use it sometimes, just to have the tree on the ground and not attached to the stump, or sometimes to make the tree turn when I fall (I can do this with a classic notch, but it works better with a Humboldt cut).


----------



## briantutt (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay now I am curious. What is. Humboldt Notch?

Brian


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2015)

You guys are all top notch..........Humboldt or otherwise.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 28, 2015)

briantutt said:


> Okay now I am curious. What is. Humboldt Notch?
> 
> Brian


 Derives from Humboldt California an undercut used in harvesting great sized Marijuana plants that the first explorers could see from Miles off shore and never left. (Maybe not exactly)

The 45 degree angle would be cut out of the stump and not the 'Merch timber. It's safer as the butt will have the tenancy to slide down the slowp opposed to closing on a flat surface possibly sending the tree back towards a faller. A higher step is preferred on confidential undercuts for this reason. A steeper angle is called a Swanson. Or West Coast Swanson is a Humboldt with a steep angle out of the front. It's very important to get the butt to the ground before the top, on an upward grade or the wipping action will send the tree back down the slowp and towards the faller,
as well as breaking wood.
We are not permitted to fall greater than 15° uphill.

Back on topic.. Erm.. main purpose of thread. "Fancy pants" can I bid on them? or will they be on another thread? Thats my size too, what's the threshold??


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

I will try to say this simpler, when you cut the notch you start with a horizontal cut. Typically, you then go 45 degrees up to complete the notch. With the Humboldt, you do the 45 degrees down (on the stump), instead of up. It is safer, as it helps to prevent the tree from kicking back at you will it falls, especially if it contacts something on the way down (also, as mentioned, for uphill drops). I pretty much use it exclusively now that I learned of it on this site. It is just a safer way of doing it. You can search it on line for more info & pics.

I believe it is required in parts of the PNW, although I guess it is prohibited in France, go figure. There is no explaining government regs.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

France would prohibit it if it was not invented there. Part of protecting the culture, and all . . .

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

_A few things added - more deals here than on Black Friday!_

Updated 10/28/15 3:30PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .o58 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)

31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture (Sarahdodgegeek Post #602)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-made-tuned-pipe-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386
_
*(CLOSED) *_Race chain for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044
_
*Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-machined-billet-head-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525
_
*(CLOSED) *_Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022
_
*(CLOSED) *_Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

_*(CLOSED) *Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

*(CLOSED) *_Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scheduled-appointment-for-port-work-from-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

*Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/*

*Husqvarna 55 Auction for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tion-for-adirondackstihl.287593/#post-5584449_

_*(CLOSED)**Flash Sale - Caber and Meteor two day sale (fundraiser for Adirondackstihl) until Saturday morning (10/24) at 10:00am EST_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/caber-and-meteor-two-day-sale-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287619/_

**(pending) 346 OE *(troylee, Onan18 Posts# 571, 574)

*Security Trousers Auction for Adirondackstihl*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tion-for-adirondackstihl.287882/#post-5593228_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 28, 2015)

Philbert said:


> _A few things added - more deals here than on Black Friday!_
> 
> Updated 10/28/15 12PM(CDT)
> 
> ...




Nice job!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Its longer than your rap sheet
"N that's what she said"

Absolutely good job. This is very cool of all you guys, 'N' thanks to you Cap' I can final participate... I think my Mum gets paid on Friday
..lol. I'm a sucker for some of that Euro gear. I just better sharpen my pencil because if I bid ..say 80 Euros, that may be of the equivalent to $800 CND.
Just trying to scare the compition.
So you will be or have started a thread for auction? That been the proper format I assume? 
I'll hold further questions at this time.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 28, 2015)

In for October. Hopefully some more come November! We got this....Never give up, never give up, never ever give up....DW


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 28, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> ^^^Its longer than your rap sheet
> "N that's what she said"
> 
> Absolutely good job. This is very cool of all you guys, 'N' thanks to you Cap' I can final participate... I think my Mum gets paid on Friday
> ...



You think I should open an auction thread for these trousers? If you really want one, I'll have another one pretty soon.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry...I see now it's by raffle as I read above. Yes Cap' I really would Love a pair. Lots of cool stuff over there.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You think I should open an auction thread for these trousers?



It's up to you, just please let me know, so that I can list them correctly and avoid confusion.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

Although, generally, we discourage people from opening their trousers here on A.S. 

Philbert


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 28, 2015)

Philbert said:


> It's up to you, just please let me know, so that I can list them correctly and avoid confusion.
> 
> Philbert



OK, remove this from the list, I'll open an auction thread.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> OK, remove this from the list, I'll open an auction thread.


As requested, I have removed your pants!

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

What!!! I planned on winning them!!!!!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Oct 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> What!!! I planned on winning them!!!!!


Wait... you WANT to get into Captaine's pants!


----------



## GPX433Todd (Oct 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> OK men, women, and all others, listen up.
> 
> This raffle will end at 10 PM Central time on Nov 7th.
> 
> Y'all better get in while you can.


That's my birthday...


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 28, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Wait... you WANT to get into Captaine's pants!



You have no right to start these jokes just because he is from France!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

But '_France_' rhymes with '_pants_'! ('_Trousers_' has to rhyme with '_schnauzers_', or something like that).

Philbert


----------



## mtcowboy77 (Oct 29, 2015)

Donated and praying for you!

I haven't been on the site a whole lot lately, but I have been checking it on occasion for updates. 

Jeremy and Shauna, I haven't had the opportunity to meet either of you, or really anyone else that frequents the site, but I can tell just from reading all of the posts that I've read over the last year or so that it's one big family here. That alone is the main reason that I like coming to this site. The atmosphere. Sure, everyone gives each other a hard time on occasion, but that's what families do. Coming together to support a member in a time of need is something else that families do. 

Jeremy, I know that you've helped me of with some questions that I've had, which was very appreciated, and although I'm still a newbie compared to most of the experience around here, I'm not treated like an idiot when I ask a question that to some might seem obvious. Everyone here is truly here to help, so I want to do my part as well. 

I truly hope my donation helps you in some way and please know that I will continue to pray for you. 

Good luck and may God truly bless you both.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 30, 2015)

Donation and prayers sent to both of you, Jeremy and Shauna.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just paid for the Husky 55 and the three square grind chains $600.00 total put my AS user name in the comments, Thanks Paul and Jasha for the cool donations,,, and Randy for getting this going,, Just glad I am blessed to be able do something to help as I always have been a part of these events,

I know you all would do the same for me,,,

Prayers for you all,,, J Man & Shauna

Love Rick & Sue


----------



## jetmd (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok Fella's here is the deal: I just checked the Shauna's Live Life Fund, we are currently at $12,715
Donated by 215 people in the past 28 days. Some of us have donated funds, some have donated funds
and received something in return. I have been able to do both. And feel very fortunate to have been
able to participate.
If you crunch the numbers it comes up to an average $59 per donation.
I am challenging every member who reads this post to donate $50, and the first member who does
so I will match your donation with another $50! Soooooo donate, post in this thread and I will
follow you up with a donation and a post of my own in this thread.
Thanks,
Chet


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 31, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Ok Fella's here is the deal: I just checked the Shauna's Live Life Fund, we are currently at $12,715
> Donated by 215 people in the past 28 days. Some of us have donated funds, some have donated funds
> and received something in return. I have been able to do both. And feel very fortunate to have been
> able to participate.
> ...



OK, you talked me into it. I did a second donation just now, for $50.

Jeff Johnson / CrufflerJJ


----------



## troylee (Oct 31, 2015)

$150
Troy Arnett
4 mins ago
Troylee on Arboristsite

Beat me to it


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 31, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Ok Fella's here is the deal: I just checked the Shauna's Live Life Fund, we are currently at $12,715
> Donated by 215 people in the past 28 days. Some of us have donated funds, some have donated funds
> and received something in return. I have been able to do both. And feel very fortunate to have been
> able to participate.
> ...


Call


----------



## jetmd (Oct 31, 2015)

Sh*t CrufflerJJ that just cost me 5o bucks! 

Donated $50 per my challenge!

Chet Boisen

As of now that put's us over 13K!!

Thanks for stepping up, troylee is the over achiever of the Day!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2015)

Updated 11/1/15 10:30M(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (Donor? Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .058 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)

31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture (Sarahdodgegeek Post #602)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386

*Security Trousers Auction for Adirondackstihl*
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/security-trousers-auction-for-adirondackstihl.287882/#post-5593228

**(pending) 346 OE *(troylee, Onan18 Posts# 571, 574)
_
_*(CLOSED) *Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-machined-billet-head-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525_

_*(CLOSED) *Race chain for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044_

_*(CLOSED) *Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022_

_*(CLOSED) *Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

_*(CLOSED) *Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

_*(CLOSED) *Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scheduled-appointment-for-port-work-from-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

_*(CLOSED) *Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/_

_*(CLOSED) *Husqvarna 55 Auction for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-55-auction-for-adirondackstihl.287593/#post-5584449_

_*(CLOSED) **Flash Sale - Caber and Meteor two day sale (fundraiser for Adirondackstihl) until Saturday morning (10/24) at 10:00am EST_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/caber-and-meteor-two-day-sale-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287619/_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 31, 2015)

Dang there's some cool stuff here. But even cooler is seeing that $$ go up to $13k! How cool!


----------



## nixon (Oct 31, 2015)

Added a bit for a great cause .


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 2, 2015)

I may have missed it...when is the deadline? I intend to donate but need to know how long I have to build some funds


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 2, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> I may have missed it...when is the deadline? I intend to donate but need to know how long I have to build some funds


11/7/15 ten pm central time


----------



## lilbuj (Nov 3, 2015)

Donated. 

Jeremy , All the best to you and your wife .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

We left the hospital in Burlington with good news, but by the time we made it 1/2 way home the cancer Dr called and apparently he had missed some clues in last weeks blood panels.
We both had the wind taken outta our sails about 2 hrs ago. 
Sucks man.....sucks.
More tests


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We left the hospital in Burlington with good news, but by the time we made it 1/2 way home the cancer Dr called and apparently he had missed some clues in last weeks blood panels.
> We both had the wind taken outta our sails about 2 hrs ago.
> Sucks man.....sucks.
> More tests


Arg! Lots of prayers continue to be with you folks.


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 4, 2015)

There's no words to say how sorry I am. I will pray and send all the good vibes I can.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 4, 2015)

My like is to show support for you both, not that I like the news.

Best of luck Jeremy. My wife goes through similar stuff with her Mom, the markers are up, the markers are down, it may be the medication, etc etc. Sometimes, the docs drive you crazy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> My like is to show support for you both, not that I like the news.
> 
> Best of luck Jeremy. My wife goes through similar stuff with her Mom, the markers are up, the markers are down, it may be the medication, etc etc. Sometimes, the docs drive you crazy.


You nailed it Mike


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We left the hospital in Burlington with good news, but by the time we made it 1/2 way home the cancer Dr called and apparently he had missed some clues in last weeks blood panels.
> We both had the wind taken outta our sails about 2 hrs ago.
> Sucks man.....sucks.
> More tests


Dangit, keep us posted Jeremy. Hopefully it's something she can grab with both hands and whoop into submission.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> Dangit, keep us posted Jeremy. Hopefully it's something she can grab with both hands and whoop into submission.


Me too Nate......me too


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We left the hospital in Burlington with good news, but by the time we made it 1/2 way home the cancer Dr called and apparently he had missed some clues in last weeks blood panels.
> We both had the wind taken outta our sails about 2 hrs ago.
> Sucks man.....sucks.
> More tests



Tomorrow is a new day.

There are a lot of positives around you Dood: these particular ones kinda look like midgets, but are positiveness, none the less.







Chin Up Champs.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 4, 2015)

hseII said:


> Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> There are a lot of positives around you Dood: these particular ones kinda look like midgets, but are positiveness, none the less.
> 
> ...


Sure know how to make a grown boy tear up Heath.
I sincerely needed that.
Thanks Brody


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sure know how to make a grown boy tear up Heath.
> I sincerely needed that.
> Thanks Brody


Anytime, My LepraHomo.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 5, 2015)

Stihl Praying,,,,, St Peregrine come to our sisters and brothers side and comfort them, Pray for us!!!!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay, got my second donation in. Just over 48 hours remaining. Let's see if we can get this over the $20 000 mark before the cut off.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 5, 2015)

Almost 20K some amazing people here!!!


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 5, 2015)

It ain't much, but I figure the last one drawn aught to get something...

I don't file, I'll never use these. 

Put these in the raffle

A dozen Forester 7/32 files


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2015)

Updated 11/6/15 12:40PM(CDT)

**** Donors - PLEASE REVIEW YOUR DONATED ITEMS AND CORRECT OR AMMEND IF NOT POSTED OR DESCRIBED ACCURATELY ***

*** Raffle Ticket and Auction Participants - PLEASE REFER TO THE ORIGINAL POST NUMBER, OR CONTACT DONORS DIRECTLY, IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION ON ANY ITEMS ****​
RAFFLE ITEMS

1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw (Terry Landrum - Wicked Worksaws Post #3)

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw (pblust Post #4)

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil (Trx250r180 Post #11)

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw (Magnumitis Posts #12, and #312)

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' (RandyMac Post #27)

9) A Cannon SuperMini guide bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear (GCJenks204 Post #63)

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount (Jon1212 Post #70)

11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. New, in the box (greenthorn Post #96)

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals (backhoelover Post #100)

15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (Homelite410 Post #17)

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise (redfin Post #38)

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains (roberte Post #232)

19) An Echo CS 310 chainsaw, lightly used, with a 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin Post #256)

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" (kuhndog Post #262)

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type (big t double Post #24)

22) A custom wooden saw buck (Shawn Curry Post #164)

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .058 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used (psuiewalsh Post #152)

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar (PULLINmyPOULAN Post #298)

25) A Husqvarna Foresters Helmet,  a pair of Husqvarna chaps, and a pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size (Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power Post #305)

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY (166 Post #322)

27) A velocity stack (straightens the airflow out, reduces turbulence, increases velocity) that'll fit many carbs (SquareFile Post #35)

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new in the packaging, instruction manual included (Maulhead Post #376)

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new (Maulhead Post #376) 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount,plus free shipping (piscesfitzy Post #527)

31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture (Sarahdodgegeek Post #602)

32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box (BWS-LLC Post#659)


AUCTION THREADS

*Custom Made Tuned Pipe (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*
_http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...or-adirondackstihl.286686/page-3#post-5560386

*(CLOSED) *Security Trousers Auction for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/security-trousers-auction-for-adirondackstihl.287882/#post-5593228_
_
**(pending) 346 OE *(troylee, Onan18 Posts# 571, 574)
_
_*(CLOSED) *Custom machined billet head (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/custom-machined-billet-head-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286692/#post-5560525_

_*(CLOSED) *Race chain for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/race-chain-for-adirondackstihl.286681/#post-5559044_

_*(CLOSED) *Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl: Misc saw related items_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl-misc-saw-related-items.286680/#post-5559022_

_*(CLOSED) *Saws and Stuff for Adirondackstihl!!_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/saws-and-stuff-for-adirondackstihl.286790/_

_*(CLOSED) *Super AwEsOmE custom tow hook auction for Jeremy's wife_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/super-awesome-custom-tow-hook-auction-for-jeremys-wife.286890/_

_*(CLOSED) *Carlton A2LM for Adirondackstihl_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carlton-a2lm-for-adarondak-stihl.286943/_

_*(CLOSED) *Scheduled Appointment for Port Work From MMWS (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/scheduled-appointment-for-port-work-from-mmws-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287384/_

_*(CLOSED) Three Square Ground Chains By Tree Sling'r (Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl)*_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/three-square-ground-chains-by-tree-slingr-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.286917/_

_*(CLOSED) Husqvarna 55 Auction for Adirondackstihl*_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-55-auction-for-adirondackstihl.287593/#post-5584449_

_*(CLOSED) **Flash Sale - Caber and Meteor two day sale (fundraiser for Adirondackstihl) until Saturday morning (10/24) at 10:00am EST_
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/caber-and-meteor-two-day-sale-fundraiser-for-adirondackstihl.287619/_

_*** These lists do not include the names of the generous individuals who offered to contribute parts (bars, chains, covers, carbs, etc.) to some of the saws listed - please add those names as appropriate***_

! ! ! BUY A RAFFLE TICKET ! ! !

*Click Here To Donate*


----------



## hseII (Nov 5, 2015)

Poast 661 Bump.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 6, 2015)

Aw, heck. What's another couple bucks. Dodgegeek's are in again.  still praying!!!


----------



## GPX433Todd (Nov 6, 2015)

Threw a bit more in as well. Hopefully everything works out for you guys.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2015)

Philbert said:


> _*(CLOSED) *Security Trousers Auction for Adirondackstihl
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...tion-for-adirondackstihl.287882/#post-5593228_



Glad that we finally got CapitaineHaddoc's trousers closed!

Philbert


----------



## promac850 (Nov 6, 2015)

Dropped some money into the fund.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 6, 2015)

Ole definitive Dave was kind to me, so I passed it on. 
Jeremy and Shauna, stay strong


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 6, 2015)

When does this come an end? [email protected] central time?


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 6, 2015)

Pay day, done.


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad I could be part of this and help a little.
Jeremy, I hope you and your lovely bride have good news to share with us....SOON!

Kudos to the ones that put this together, helped organize, donated items and there time.

Only $900 to go to double the goal... im sure we can make that happen!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 7, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> When does this come an end? [email protected] central time?


10 PM Central


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 7, 2015)

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Bullvi22 (Nov 7, 2015)

Last day to give guys! Keep it up!


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 7, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Keep up the good work guys!


i got my donation in


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Just added some more. Planning to get in again before the end of it all tonight.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

You guys are really something.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 7, 2015)

More is better !!!
Added another $50


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 7, 2015)

Added a little more. Praying for Shauna and you. From experience I have some idea how expensive this can get. I get one shot/month that I know costs almost 4K, also next week will be my ninth and final week of radiation therapy. I have never yet seen a bill for this, but expect it is very expensive. Fortunately I have very good insurance from my former employer, and don't expect to pay much. Maybe nothing. Sorry to make this about me, just trying to help make folks more aware of expenses. Hoping this gets to the 20k mark, and again hang in there buddy, we are all with you on this journey.


----------



## TundraRider (Nov 7, 2015)

Threw my donation in today as well.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Me too Nate......me too


You need a little of this.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2015)

Bullvi22 said:


> Last day to give guys! Keep it up!


You can still send him money after the deadline . . . just won't count for raffle entries!
Philbert


----------



## Oldman47 (Nov 7, 2015)

What the heck. I'll eat supper at home tonight.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 7, 2015)

Are we doing the drawing tonight? I guess should I plan to be online. I saw where raffle ends but not drawing.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

I figure Jeremy is probably working on getting ready for the drawing........I imagine it will take some time.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Who really cares about the raffle after seeing how a bunch of chainsaw nuts can come together to raise this kind of money for someone in need. Amazing I tell you simply AMAZING.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

I care. 

I'm planning on winning a saw.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Agree. The timing of the dispersal seems quite unimportant.

Brian


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I figure Jeremy is probably working on getting ready for the drawing........I imagine it will take some time.


It will. I'm sure it will carry over into tomorrow


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> Are we doing the drawing tonight?





Mastermind said:


> I figure Jeremy is probably working on getting ready for the drawing........I imagine it will take some time.



Jeremy has to sort out some 1,600 entries due to the folks on these sites! We have to give him a little breathing room - don't want to add more stress to his life!

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been chatting with him......he's ready.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 7, 2015)

Agreed the timing is insignificant. However from other raffles there were delays in people responding. Someone (Jeremy?) will be generating a list and will be trying to contact people. I'm just saying with this large of group and huge list of donations it is a big job. If a date is set then contacting people becomes a little easier. Not trying to stir ship just trying to smooth the process for those kind enough to manage this.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm donating but I want to get in on the raffle too...do I leave a note on the donation? I didn't see a comments section on the card info page so I haven't donated yet. Help a dummy out fellers!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

Just add your username in the comment box.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Need some help fellers........I'm going through all the auction threads looking for the winners. Unfortunately most of those threads were un-pinned.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Need some help fellers........I'm going through all the auction threads looking for the winners. Unfortunately most of those threads were un-pinned.




Here you go buddy.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/posts/5599061/


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 7, 2015)

Donated.

God Bless and good luck to all!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Auction ends kinda late.
I'll do my best, but I got a lotta work to do.
Gotta figure sumpin out.....I aint gots Excel or Word on this puter.....


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Auction ends kinda late.
> I'll do my best, but I got a lotta work to do.
> Gotta figure sumpin out.....I aint gots Excel or Word on this puter.....


You need an assistant!

Brian


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 7, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> Donated.
> 
> God Bless and good luck to all!


Ditto


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm going through all the auction threads looking for the winners. Unfortunately most of those threads were un-pinned.



The links still work for me. 

Or, you can copy and paste them into your browser. 

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent more prayers and donations


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Philbert said:


> The links still work for me.
> 
> Or, you can copy and paste them into your browser.
> 
> Philbert


The links work for me too........its finding them is the problem.
I think I got them all.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions on a "random generator" interwebz link?
And what the best way to input 1,500+ entries?


----------



## 166 (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Auction ends kinda late.
> I'll do my best, but I got a lotta work to do.
> Gotta figure sumpin out.....I aint gots Excel or Word on this puter.....



Try this
https://www.office.com/


----------



## ncpete (Nov 7, 2015)

166 said:


> Try this
> https://www.office.com/


I was going to point towards http://www.openoffice.org


----------



## tug (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.stattrek.com/statistics/random-number-generator.aspx
http://randomnumbergenerator.intemodino.com/en/
These are free ones on the inter net looks like 1500+ entries for 32 prizes and my guess is you want a false number generator first link has this, so the so numbers cannot be drawn again. Hope this helps if not just ignore me, I used to being wrong. Have someone else run the generator copy and post the results then have the person with the list match the winners. It would be make harder to skew the results.


here is a sample
*32 Random Numbers*
0407 0875 0646 0157 1199 1272 0304 1182 1323 0150 0044 1114 1528 0710 0714 1552 0215 0601 1466 0471 1432 0573 1124 0321 1131 1477 1289 0253 1336 0437 1535 0266
*Specs:* This table of 32 random numbers was produced according to the following specifications: Numbers were randomly selected from within the range of 1 to 1600. Duplicate numbers were not allowed. This table was generated on 11/7/2015.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 7, 2015)

In for a little more and sending more prayers.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 7, 2015)

When I get out of the sauna I'll bug the wife, spreadsheets are her bread and butter.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> When I get out of the sauna I'll bug the wife, spreadsheets are her bread and butter.


This is apparently the assistant I speak of. Mild amount of pressure applied.

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

so for every $10, I'll need to input the donors name on a numbered "ticket" right?
Dang....I'm gonna have to take the next week off from work....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I care.
> 
> I'm planning on winning a saw.



If you win a saw do you have to go on the 6 month waiting list for a port job?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> so for every $10, I'll need to input the donors name on a numbered "ticket" right?
> Dang....I'm gonna have to take the next week off from work....



Take your time bud. I know I'm in no hurry and I'm sure most guys can be patient as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> so for every $10, I'll need to input the donors name on a numbered "ticket" right?
> Dang....I'm gonna have to take the next week off from work....


Maybe have the number generator pick the numbers them go back and find the winners? Maybe that would be quicker and easier on you.


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 7, 2015)

If your name is drawn do you get assigned a prize or do you get to pick from all the prizes?


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 7, 2015)

Pick what's available or pass. Your choice


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> so for every $10, I'll need to input the donors name on a numbered "ticket" right?



Correct, hence the need for an assistant. One of those 1600 entries must have the time or wherewithal. Step up boys and girls. Jeremy has enough on his plate

Brian


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 7, 2015)

Just over an hour left guys and gals let see how what we can do in an hour.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> If your name is drawn do you get assigned a prize or do you get to pick from all the prizes?


1st name picked gets first choice....and so on.


----------



## Elim (Nov 7, 2015)

Made it under the wire. Best of luck to you and the Mrs.

"I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 7, 2015)

Rock on everyone!!!! We more than doubled the goal. You guys are awesome.


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

Cant wait to see who wins what!!!!


----------



## troylee (Nov 7, 2015)

$50
Troy Arnett
1 min ago
TroyLee on AS


----------



## tickbitintn (Nov 7, 2015)

got in again before the end. 
i don't think i am speaking for just myself here... but this raffle was to help a fellow "chainsaw nut" who is going through a hard time.
the prizes are just a "bonus". ( a really cool bonus, there is some really nice stuff going to some good folks) 
everyone who has donated to this in any way is already a winner.

*Jeremy please take your time and don't get stressed out over the disbursement of these excellent prizes.*


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

tickbitintn said:


> *Jeremy please take your time and don't get stressed out over the disbursement of these excellent prizes.*



I second the motion.

Brian


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2015)

Tick . . . 
Tick . . . 
Tick . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

ncpete said:


> I was going to point towards http://www.openoffice.org


 Anyone else run Apache? I'm gonna try it.

I tried the online Excel link that 166 posted, but it doesn't allow me to open any documents from my computer. The files must be created online.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

OpenOffice works

Brian


----------



## Elim (Nov 7, 2015)

If you have a Google (Gmail) account you can use "Google Sheets" if you just want a spread sheet to dump data in. https://www.google.com/sheets/about/


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2015)

Take you time Jer........these fappers ain't going anywhere bro.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Take you time Jer........these fappers ain't going anywhere bro.


QTLA


----------



## troylee (Nov 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> QTLA


Quantum Tori Lie Algebras?


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Take you time Jer........these fappers ain't going anywhere bro.


Yep, it's 11:30 back there, sleep on it. Dreams of healthy wife,dry flies, and big trout.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Quoted to like again

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 7, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Yep, it's 11:30 back there, sleep on it. Dreams of healthy wife,dry flies, and big trout.


Amen to that!
Night folks!

We can't thank you all enough for what you've done!
You will forever be in my debts.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Amen to that!
> Night folks!
> 
> We can't thank you all enough for what you've done!
> You will forever be in my debts.



Goodnight, Jeremy.

I like turtles.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Goodnight, Jeremy.
> 
> I like turtles.


I love lamp.

+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

That kid from YouTube is apparently on the Track team.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Goodnight, Jeremy.
> 
> I like turtles.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> That kid from YouTube is apparently on the Track team.
> View attachment 459445


Fricker....beat me to it
Lol


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Fricker....beat me to it
> Lol



LOL! 

I do what I can.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I do what I can.


I was saving that too......and you ruined it!
Damnit Jon!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I was saving that too......and you ruined it!
> Damnit Jon!


My sorry.

That pic really is quite funny, and I'm glad you got a kick out of it the other morning when I texted it to you.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 8, 2015)

To make things easier for Jeremy, I recommend Randy just ship me the 461 without any rigmarole or fuss.
Simple easy solution, you guys are overthinking this


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

Now David, I fully plan to win that 461. 

I like you and all........but now is the time to step back.


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

Just to remove temptation and to keep you kids from fighting I will take one for the team and hold onto the 346xp


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Now David, I fully plan to win that 461.
> 
> I like you and all........but now is the time to step back.



You've got my addy Moobs; Let your conscience be your guide.

Wait, never mind; That never worked on me when my mother said it either.

#ComeOn461!!


----------



## troylee (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> To make things easier for Jeremy, I recommend Randy just ship me the 461 without any rigmarole or fuss.
> Simple easy solution, you guys are overthinking this



Sorry, I already declared my intentions of winning the saw, 6 minutes before you, over in the 461r thread.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> You've got my addy Moobs; Let your conscience be your guide.
> 
> Wait, never mind; That never worked on me when my mother said it either.
> 
> #ComeOn461!!



I'm keeping your name outta the drawing n stuff. Hope ewe understand.....nuffing personal


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought for sure you had it set aside for the newbie. (Me!)


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2015)

farrell said:


> Just to remove temptation and to keep you kids from fighting I will take one for the team and hold onto the 346xp


I got dibs on the new OE 346, just sayin and stuff...


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

If I win the 461 I'll sell one of my ported 046's and put the proceeds in the fund.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

So just send it my way and all will be good!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I got dibs on the new OE 346, just sayin and stuff...



Don,

It would appear that you are attempting to be to 346's what Lee Harvey is to 166's............hoarder.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 8, 2015)

To prevent all the bickering and hard feelings, just send everything to me. Whatever I don't need I'll sell and all proceeds will go back into the fund.


----------



## maulhead (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> To make things easier for Jeremy, I recommend Randy just ship me the 461 without any rigmarole or fuss.
> Simple easy solution, you guys are overthinking this





Mastermind said:


> Now David, I fully plan to win that 461.
> 
> I like you and all........but now is the time to step back.



why in the hell anyone would want a mastermind 461 is beyond me.... to save you both the trouble to having to deal with that loud, overly thirsty saw, just sent it to me, my other one is kind of lonely......


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

Like a bunch of vultures and that 461 is fresh roadkill, hurry up Jeremy what's takin so long


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 8, 2015)

maulhead said:


> why in the hell anyone would want a mastermind 461 is beyond me.... to save you both the trouble to having to deal with that loud, overly thirsty saw, just sent it to me, my other one is kind of lonely......
> 
> View attachment 459511


 
Looks like it could use a bigger round under it looks to fast for that one


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm keeping your name outta the drawing n stuff. Hope ewe understand.....nuffing personal


BaHaHaHaHa!!

The results will be just like always!! [emoji23][emoji23]

Somebody else wins.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anyone else run Apache? I'm gonna try it.
> 
> ......



Most *nix based systems use Apache as their web server platform. It's not an app you just load onto a computer and run...., (unless, of course, you already know that and are setting up a web server!)

I'd say the random number generator approach is your best bet..., (provided that each entry is indeed indexed by a number in the first place). Good luck on all fronts, bro.

And hats off and good luck to everyone else who contributed and/or participated in this amazing effort.

Well done.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

I got one of muh best men working behind the scenes at the Jim Hensen studio.
Be patient er body


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

So a muppet is doing the drawing? I am sure that will work out.

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

briantutt said:


> So a muppet is doing the drawing? I am sure that will work out.
> 
> Brian


Yes
Please click on the link in my signature line


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ncpete (Nov 8, 2015)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Most *nix based systems use Apache as their web server platform. It's not an app you just load onto a computer and run...., (unless, of course, you already know that and are setting up a web server!)
> 
> I'd say the random number generator approach is your best bet..., (provided that each entry is indeed indexed by a number in the first place). Good luck on all fronts, bro.
> 
> ...


Apache owns OpenOffice now - so, it may often be called Apache OpenOffice - which is probably why ADStihl was asking about using Apache.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yes
> Please click on the link in my signature line


I don't see a signature line. I will fire up the PC. Maybe it's just my phone.

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

ncpete said:


> Apache owns OpenOffice now - so, it may often be called Apache OpenOffice - which is probably why ADStihl was asking about using Apache.


Exactly!!


----------



## ncpete (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Exactly!!


FWIW, I only use the MS Office applications on my enterprise computers - and that is because I don't pay for the licenses. I have OpenOffice installed on all five of my home computers, and installed it on all of the computers I have ever sold - probably at least several hundred, perhaps even in the thousands, when I was in retail and rent-to-own. 
If you include the installations on my Linux images that I use on my lab laptop, I have it installed 8-9 times at home.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 8, 2015)

Am I the only one who feels like there in the twilight zone ???? What happened to the fundraiser chainsaw swag madness thread I was on ........ Cromagnum man r angry with little letter boxy thingy not care bout no lennoux open orfice do dad 

Jesse


----------



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2015)

Just providing a link to an update thread from Troylee and Onan18, referenced in Posts# 571, 574 of this thread. It will start later, but still of interest to those viewing this thread. Check out that thread, or contact those guys directly for any questions, or information.

*346 OE being built for Adirondackstihl auction update:*
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...lt-for-adirondackstihl-auction-update.288390/

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 8, 2015)

ncpete said:


> Apache owns OpenOffice now - so, it may often be called Apache OpenOffice - which is probably why ADStihl was asking about using Apache.



Gotcha. Been out of the IT biz for a couple years now and have paid zero attention to it since....., and my brain feels much better as a result.

And yes, back to saws and swag and the thread!


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Yes
> Please click on the link in my signature line



Got it now, signatures don't show on the Tapatalk app. On PC it's all there. The chef is pretty funny by the way.


----------



## 166 (Nov 8, 2015)

briantutt said:


> So a muppet is doing the drawing? I am sure that will work out.
> 
> Brian


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 8, 2015)

Enter each donors name on a spreadsheet, once for each $10 they donated. Then go to http://www.psychicscience.org/random.aspx. In the first text box, enter the number of winners you need to generate. In the second box enter 1. In the third enter the total number of rows in your spreadsheet. In the drop down, select Unique Values. Finally, click Go. Bingo you have all of your winners.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well I am on my way to go buy a 10mm 044, yet am still hoping to end up woth doubles. I have thoughts of becoming the Canadian version of Def. Dave.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 8, 2015)

Easy Peasy says he.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 8, 2015)

166 said:


>


I'm sure we're all pleased to hear that "Her Der flerp derk herpin Der" won the 461.


----------



## 166 (Nov 8, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> I'm sure we're all pleased to hear that "Her Der flerp derk herpin Der" won the 461.


If I win that 461 I'll put it up to auction to the highest bidder. Winner sends payment to the millers!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 8, 2015)

If I was to get chosen and picked a saw I was thinking I would do the samething with either the saw I chose or a current saw I own. But then again I thought I could choose a saw to either give to my father or even my neighbor.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Well I am on my way to go buy a 10mm 044, yet am still hoping to end up woth doubles. I have thoughts of becoming the Canadian version of Def. Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


stay on that side of the border you canuck-saw hoarderer


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Bow Legged Midgets Bump, FTW


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

The suspense is building!

Or maybe it's just gas........


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> stay on that side of the border you canuck-saw hoarderer



Well, I didn't buy the one I looked at today. Still can't make my mind up on it. I think it requires a little more work that my meager skills can handle. Some of the parts don't match (Artic air filter cover, not artic saw) and no serial # tags. It's being represented as a 10MM saw but I couldn't be sure without a serial number and I wasn't in my car so didn't have any tools to start opening it up. Started nicely but wouldn't run at idle. Horrible smoke for reportedly using Moto-Mix.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Nov 8, 2015)

Any chance you're able to export the donors names directly into a spreadsheet? Would save some time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

farrell said:


> The suspense is building!
> 
> Or maybe it's just gas........


Yes


----------



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> Any chance you're able to export the donors names directly into a spreadsheet?


Print the spreadsheet. Cut it into 1,600 strips (just need the column with the nane). Dump those into a really large pot. Blindfold your kids. Them have them pick 32 winners and 16 alternates. Tape those strips, in order, on another piece of paper. Keep the pot untill all prizes are claimed.

Philbert


----------



## Uncle Rico (Nov 8, 2015)

If go fund me has the capability to export into excel you could export, number each entry by dragging down the cells then put the total in a random number generator. It's a big if though, certainly worth looking into though, not having excel would also cause a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 8, 2015)

When is this going to happen? Id like to not have to check my phone every 42 seconds.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> When is this going to happen? Id like to not have to check my phone every 42 seconds.


I say one less name to sort through?[emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 8, 2015)

Easy, scouts. It'll get sorted out.

No one expected such an overwhelming response to this effort...., least of which being the recipient of everyone's generosity who probably figured a bunch o' names would just get tossed into a fish bowl and picked accordingly.

There's a lot o' money involved, here. Fairness in determining the results, combined with a sound and tangible process of establishing the pecking order of winners is very important to the integrity and credibility of the whole thing right about now.

I, for one, can wait for it to be done the best way possible under the circumstances..., which I trust is exactly what is happening as we all anticipate the results...., also keeping in mind the cause behind all of this isn't just some 50/50 raffle at the local VFW.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


QTLA

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry guys
Life stuff got in the way this afternoon.
I plan on pulling the names tonight.
Gotta get the kids settled down first.
Gimme an hour or 2 please


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry guys
> Life stuff got in the way this afternoon.
> I plan on pulling the names tonight.
> Gotta get the kids settled down first.
> Gimme an hour or 2 please


I'm sure everyone understands!

Atleast I hope they do!

Doubt the world stops if the raffle takes some extra time........

Lot effort goes into one of these things!

And I thank all involved!

Good luck to everyone and congrats to the winners (not that I will be in that group  )!


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeremy, take your time. If anyone gets wound up over the timing of this then they completely missed the point of the entire thread and I suggest they start at post #1.

Brian


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 8, 2015)

Take your time but hurry up and let me know when I won.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



Jeremy,

You're affinity for knowing just what to say never ceases to amaze me........LOL!


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

Everyone knows this thread is about muppets and freeware so back off!

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Fraggle Rock anyone?


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm excited but really no need to rush this. 
Jeremy, Not to give you any ideas but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't hear any complaints if your name was drawn 32 times.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> I'm excited but really no need to rush this.
> Jeremy, Not to give you any ideas but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't hear any complaints if your name was drawn 32 times.


I got nothing in this bro.
It's all you guys mang!
Sure would like a MM461R though


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 459658


Trashy!!!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sure would like a MM461R though


I'll let you borrow mine, if I win it . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I'll let you borrow mine, if I win it . . . .
> 
> Philbert


I love muh 461R, couldn't imagine a ported one.
Honestly, most impressive stock saw I've run.
Well..........besides an SP125


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd like to give a big Thank You to my good friend 166 for doing the spreadsheet stuffs. 

Once this little hurricane goes to sleep, Shauna and I will pull the names.




Can someone tell me how many we need to pull?
Should we do them all at once and list them in numerical order or do wanna do one at a time and keep up the suspense?


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Suspense


----------



## sld961 (Nov 8, 2015)

I vote for all at once. If someone doesn't log in to check for a while, it could take a long time until you know who all the winners are. Just my $0.02.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Good point


----------



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2015)

Make it easy on yourself, and on the folks watching (some of us are old, and don't do well with stress).
Pick 32, plus 16 alternates. Post at least the 32 'winners' so that they can start organizing their picks. Otherwise, this will drag out until your 'hurricane' is in middle school.

Philbert


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 8, 2015)

Kermit is so old school.....

Vap man! VAP!!!


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 8, 2015)

I won the ms260with a roached topend !!!!!!!! ......... Oh wait that was eBay not the raffel 

Jesse


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd pick about 50 names out. Listing all of them wouldn't be near as fun. Maybe 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm gonna pull 48 "numbers" and list them numerically starting with the first weener......who's ready?


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 8, 2015)

good luck to all


----------



## Uncle Rico (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just trying to be helpful. I wasn't trying to rush anything. The longer I have to imagine winning a new saw the better So I don't mind prolonging the disappointment. This has been one heck of an experience already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Uh...okay I'll bite.


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

NO BITING!

IT'S NOT NICE!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Take you time Jer........these fappers ain't going anywhere bro.


I'm still here. Waiting patiently.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 8, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> I was just trying to be helpful. I wasn't trying to rush anything. The longer I have to imagine winning a new saw the better So I don't mind prolonging the disappointment. This has been one heck of an experience already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Previous winners are disqualified....


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Little ice breaker for y'all


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Okay....
For those who forgot or didn't leave a username, I will be listing your real name.
Does that cause an issue for anyone?


----------



## Welder56 (Nov 8, 2015)

I did that. Ooopps. I realized what I did as soon as I pushed ok. So it doesn't bother me


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay....
> For those who forgot or didn't leave a username, I will be listing your real name.
> Does that cause an issue for anyone?




TFB if it does. It's their own fault for not following protocol


----------



## Timberton (Nov 8, 2015)

A-Ok!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 8, 2015)

No problem here.


----------



## 166 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2015)

Ready in Ohio.. 

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Nov 8, 2015)

What everybody is doin.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm sitting here watching some football working on my winning speech.


----------



## jetmd (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, you should have seen the look on Miss Piggy's face when
I told her: a hog's ass is ham no matter how you slice it.......


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Nov 8, 2015)

O


Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay....
> For those who forgot or didn't leave a username, I will be listing your real name.
> Does that cause an issue for anyone?


oh man...not sure if I like this...I think I'm wanted in 72 states!! . GL everybody


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 8, 2015)

And the first number is. . .

ELEVEN. . . ENTYSEVEN!!!


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DSS (Nov 8, 2015)

Metals406 said:


> And the first number is. . .
> 
> ELEVEN. . . ENTYSEVEN!!!


Settle down


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 166 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Okay....
> For those who forgot or didn't leave a username, I will be listing your real name.
> Does that cause an issue for anyone?


Quit Stalling.

If we didn't follow the protocol, it's our fault. 




And I'm sure I didn't: cause, well, squirrel!!


----------



## Bullvi22 (Nov 8, 2015)

Exciting stuff! Big money, no whammy!!


----------



## TundraRider (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## WVhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

Simmer down kids...... Lol....


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 8, 2015)

TundraRider said:


> View attachment 459694


JJ seems excited!


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

So is Beaker using a Husqvarna, Echo, or an Olympik in that picture? I cannot tell from here. 

Joe


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> So is Beaker using a Husqvarna, Echo, or an Olympik in that picture? I cannot tell from here.
> 
> Joe



ECHO FTW!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

1. Boozer
2. GCJenks204
3. Nixon
4. Rudedog
5. CrufflerJJ
6. John Holian
7. Dave Smith
8. ELECT6845
9. rburg
10. deedskelly
11. jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. Nixon
35. AO
36. sparkysparks9
37. Mastermind



Thank You Everyone!!


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

Can't believe I actually got picked, I don't think I have ever won anything before. Be interested to see what everyone chooses.

Joe


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 1. Boozer
> 2. GCJenks204
> 3. Nixon
> 4. Rudedog
> ...



What?

I actually Made a List that doesn't somehow involve a ticket or a fine?

WHOOT WHOOT!!!!

#32Matters


----------



## showrguy (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 1. Boozer
> 2. GCJenks204
> 3. Nixon
> 4. Rudedog
> ...


That did'nt come out right..
Can you please redraw them ?? lol

Best of luck to you and your family..


----------



## stihlguy (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> What?
> 
> I actually Made a List that doesn't somehow involve a ticket or a fine?
> 
> ...


I got you beat, I'm #30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Woohoo!!! #2. That's gonna take a bit to decide.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Elim (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> What?
> 
> I actually Made a List that doesn't somehow involve a ticket or a fine?
> 
> ...



Georgia boys on the list! It's okay were at the bottom, we are on the list! We are just holding everyone else up!

Joe


----------



## Philbert (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to everyone!

Philbert


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Woohoo!!! #2. That's gonna take a bit to decide.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Wouldn't of me. 

Just saying. That 461, well, it's nice. 

YO, 
#1. 
Let's get this Weeping and Flappin' Fest Started.


----------



## TundraRider (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners. It is amazing to see all of the members of A.S. Come together to show our support for another member in need. I am proud to be a member of such a great community.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Any name that appears more than once will be skipped onto the next.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats everyone!

Winless again..........

Maybe next time


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Any name that appears more than once will be skipped onto the next.
> Sorry for the confusion.



Bumped On Up!!

Whoot Whoot!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Updated 11/6/15
> 
> RAFFLE ITEMS
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Boy I see some doubles, don't think I've been drinking


----------



## Uncle Rico (Nov 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Previous winners are disqualified....



Fair enough, I suppose all my luck has been used up anyhow.


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> Bumped On Up!!
> 
> Whoot Whoot!!



I guess that makes me 28 and you 29 buddy.

Joe


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

Whoever chooses an item that I donated or had donated please PM me an address so I can get it shipped out. I will cover shipping costs. For the Safety Package winner please include the desired glove size (i.e. small, medium, large, etc...)

Joe


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Is somebody gonna pick somethin or what??


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Is somebody gonna pick somethin or what??



Relax Clint. Your required to pass up your turn anyways.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! 

But most of all. Congrats to everyone who donated! Everyone wins here!!

*EVERYONE!! 
*
_And "I have a potty mouth" and stuff!! _


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Clinton, it's getting hard to see!! [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## WVhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to all winners, for a wonderful cause. I think in this case though, we are all winners!!!


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

_"Is somebody gonna pick somethin or what??"_

I _*WOULD *_pick the 346 but I am pretty sure that baby will be gone.

Joe


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Waiting on the boozer. Good name


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

What did I win? 

I sure hope it ain't a kick in the sack......


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Onan18 said:


> I guess that makes me 28 and you 29 buddy.
> 
> Joe



Looks So.

I was seeing only 2 ahead, so thanks for the correction.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> Bumped On Up!!
> 
> Whoot Whoot!!


IJDGAS


----------



## jetmd (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope, a kick on the other side Randy!


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What did I win?
> 
> I sure hope it ain't a kick in the sack......


But you like it so much!


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> IJDGAS





Engrish Please


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

Should I edit the doubles out?


----------



## Bullvi22 (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats e'rbody!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should I edit the doubles out?



If you want to........make it clearer...


----------



## farrell (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should I edit the doubles out?


Yep.

Slide my name in there if you would 

Gonna have to be sneaky tho


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What did I win?
> 
> I sure hope it ain't a kick in the sack......


A free port job by me. Send your favorite saw and I'll try to learn on it. [emoji12]


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If you want to........make it clearer...


Thanks Dood


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2015)

Throw the doubles out and redraw for those spots


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should I edit the doubles out?


1. Boozer
2. GCJenks204
3. Nixon
4. Rudedog
5. CrufflerJJ
6. John Holian
7. Dave Smith
8. ELECT6845
9. rburg
10. deedskelly
11.jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14.computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20.Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24.Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. jetmd
31. Mike Miser
32. Jason Trible
33.unclemoustache
34. Winland
35. AO
36. sparkysparks9
37. Mastermind
38. deedskelly
check my work for mistakes


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Throw the doubles out and redraw for those spots


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If you want to........make it clearer...



I think this is right:

New Old 
1 1. Boozer
2 2. GCJenks204
3 3. Nixon
4 4. Rudedog
5 5. CrufflerJJ
6 6. John Holian
7 7. Dave Smith
8 8. ELECT6845
9 9. rburg
10 11. deedskelly
11 12. jetmd
12 13. RiverRat2
13 15. cgraham1
14 16. computeruser
15 17. moparmyway
16 18. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17 19. BWS-LLC / Genius
18 21. nomad_archer
19 22. Gasifier
20 23. Robin Bowen
21 24. cus_deluxe
22 25. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23 26. Deets066
24 27. Poge Smit
25 28. j_franich
26 29. Timberton
27 30. stihlguy
28 31. Onan18
29 32. hsell
30 34. Mike Miser
31 37. Jason Trible
32 38. unclemoustache
33 39. Winland
34 43. AO
35 45. sparkysparks9
36 47. Mastermind


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What did I win?
> 
> I sure hope it ain't a kick in the sack......



Randy you deserve a big round of applause for getting this going. We did something quite remarkable here. A group of people, many who have never met in person or even talked on the phone, came together to help a fellow human during a time of need. With everything that is going on in the world today it gives me pause that something like this would come to fruition. A great work has been done here and it would not of been possible without you. I am truly humbled to have been a small part in this endeavour.

Joe


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Relax Clint. Your required to pass up your turn anyways.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

Jetmd - 11 and 30



dieselfitter said:


> 1. Boozer
> 2. GCJenks204
> 3. Nixon
> 4. Rudedog
> ...


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Should I edit the doubles out?



Thank you sir.

Joe


----------



## briantutt (Nov 8, 2015)

For giggles what was the grand total we pulled together? Kudos to Mastermind whatever the number. All the best to you and yours Jeremy.

Brian


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 8, 2015)

1. Boozer
2. GCJenks204
3. Nixon
4. Rudedog
5. CrufflerJJ
6. John Holian
7. Dave Smith
8. ELECT6845
9. rburg
10. deedskelly
11.jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14.computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20.Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24.Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30.Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33.Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind
37. deedskelly


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmmm....I must have spelled my name wrong!lol


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

$16,275.00 and it looks like MillerModSaws won last post!

Joe


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm a Wiener....I'm a Wiener!!!!! 

Ummm...I mean...thanks, all, for this great group effort!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Okay how much time does this Boozer guy get? What if he's on a 3 day bender? I can't make up my mind on #2 so...

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 8, 2015)

this reminds me of jury selection.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Okay how much time does this Boozer guy get? What if he's on a 3 day bender? I can't make up my mind on #2 so...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



He got 37 mins.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> A free port job by me. Send your favorite saw and I'll try to learn on it. [emoji12]



Well hell......that's how I learned. 



Onan18 said:


> Randy you deserve a big round of applause for getting this going. We did something quite remarkable here. A group of people, many who have never met in person or even talked on the phone, came together to help a fellow human during a time of need. With everything that is going on in the world today it gives me pause that something like this would come to fruition. A great work has been done here and it would not of been possible without you. I am truly humbled to have been a small part in this endeavour.
> 
> Joe



I didn't do much here Joe. 

Jeremy and Shauna have those two little ones, and a young family has it rough in the best of times. Throw in an illness of this magnitude, and things get really tight....really fast. I just made a little nudge...

You guys deserve the kudos here. 

WOW......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

This is the correct list to follow
You guys had deedskelly in there more than once

OFFICIAL
1. Boozer
2. GCJenks204
3. Nixon
4. Rudedog
5. CrufflerJJ
6. John Holian
7. Dave Smith
8. ELECT6845
9. rburg
10. deedskelly
11. jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> This is the correct list to follow
> You guys had deedskelly in there more than once
> 
> OFFICIAL
> ...


I'm still at # 29, so keep up with the cuttin'. 
[emoji8]


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2015)

It may help if you tag the person you are waiting on.. Or send them a PM. Some people have no emails sent. But the tagging and PM are a separate function for emails sent to your account.

So @Boozer ?

Where you at brother? You got 1st dibs!! Congrats!


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

You got Nixon at 3 and 34


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2015)

Seeing the final number makes me feel good so i think we are all winners here.

Keep the good thoughts and prayers going long after the material prizes have been polished and put on the shelf


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just hoping Randy makes it to at least position 33.

That qualifies for a booby prize.

Fnarr fnarr. He said booby.


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Seeing the final number makes me feel good so i think we are all winners here.
> 
> Keep the good thoughts and prayers going long after the material prizes have been polished and put on the shelf



I would be interested to know what the total money raised number is with the proceeds from all the auctions added.

Joe


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 8, 2015)

Are we still game for more auction threads?i kind of got caught up in woman troubles and work.


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 8, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Are we still game for more auction threads?i kind of got caught up in woman troubles and work.



@troylee and myself are going to be auctioning off a rebuilt and warmed up 346.

Joe


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> You got Nixon at 3 and 34


Not any more

Thanks bud


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> I'm just hoping Randy makes it to at least position 33.
> 
> That qualifies for a booby prize.
> 
> Fnarr fnarr. He said booby.



You don't cull, do you.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 8, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Are we still game for more auction threads?i kind of got caught up in woman troubles and work.



As soon as Wilton gets me the base we will be auctioning a custom chainsaw work vise 
Mike machined the work arm and they are beautiful 
Dave

I am just going to assume the first 6 guys passed on the MS461R and the 346XP


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> You don't cull, do you.



Only on Fridays. I'm booked already this week, but I'll see if I can fit you in before Christmas. Got someone special in mind?


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners, this was a great effort for a worthy cause. Thanks to all the donators. And I didn't win. Always next time


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

I apologize for pharking up the 1st list of names everybody


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> As soon as Wilton gets me the base we will be auctioning a custom chainsaw work vise
> Mike machined the work arm and they are beautiful
> Dave
> 
> I am just going to assume the first 6 guys passed on the MS461R and the 346XP


Is the 346XP the second best or do you only pass on the MM 044 and 6400 because you have and donated it?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 8, 2015)

Who ever claims the 346, please send me a PM.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Is the 346XP the second best or do you only pass on the MM 044 and 6400 because you have and donated it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



That 346XP is garbage. Total junk. Anyone who would pick that saw as their prize in this draw needs their head examined.

No good can come of picking that saw over all of the other prizes on the list.




Well, it's worth a try, right?


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 8, 2015)

need to run the the court house and change my name to boozer


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> need to run the the court house and change my name to boozer


BRB?


----------



## Elim (Nov 8, 2015)

Does it count if I *AM* a boozer?


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 8, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> need to run the the court house and change my name to boozer



OK its done i dont have to show papers do i


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 8, 2015)

Dang, I knew it would eventually pay off having 3 different user names.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Dang, I knew it would eventually pay off having 3 different user names.....


Brush Ape?!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Is the 346XP the second best or do you only pass on the MM 044 and 6400 because you have and donated it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



Oh I got my chainsaw raffle fantasy draft going on for sure 
I am a Stihl guy to the bone, but I recently encountered a ported 346xp that made me consider a Husqie.
For me the 461 and 346 are the top two, but then things get pretty murky.
It would be wonky to pick the Dolmar 6400H even though I suggested it to Nate because it seemed like a badass saw.
I love an 044 and there are two great ones on the list but I do already have one (or two, or some number).
There are more Stihls that I love and plenty of sweets bars n chains I could use.
There are a good number of killer items that I wouldn't pick because I have one already and it doesn't seem right to deprive other folks of seeing the amazing skills of some of the AS artisans and collectors - sawhorse, velocity stack, manual bundle, filing vises, etc.
I probably cant pick a non-Stihl without triggering an OCD onslaught that will only end when I own one of each model polished in nice rows in the garage and me buying ported Husqies in an obscene frenzy.
Every time I think I have a top ten I start rearranging them
Dave


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Brush Ape?!


He said 3 different names not 50[emoji2]


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sadly I need to walk away from my computer for a while. Our kitchen is being ripped out tomorrow so I need to go help pack it up.

I would tell you now what I want if the MM461R gets taken first but I can't decide :

#6 MM260
#7 NIB Snellerized 346
#11 New 6400 with Heat (I'm Canadian Eh)
#14 MM 044


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope, I am boozer...so my wife says....


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! My lifetime streak of winless raffles continues...

Kudos to AS and Mr. Mastermind for such an amazingly successful fundraiser!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't believe after all of these years my winless streak is broken.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I can't believe after all of these years my winless streak is broken.
> 
> View attachment 459739



Don't be counting your bar nutz just yet.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Sadly I need to walk away from my computer for a while. Our kitchen is being ripped out tomorrow so I need to go help pack it up.
> 
> I would tell you now what I want if the MM461R gets taken first but I can't decide :
> 
> ...



461R FTW!!!

Hard to Say what's next!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> Don't be counting your bar nutz just yet.



Cousin,

That is mean and hurtful.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

Made the list surprisingly! I ain't greedy, it seems that I might be in the market for that velocity stack for my head and pipe saw.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Elim said:


> Does it count if I *AM* a boozer?


No, cause then we all would be #1.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> No, cause then we all would be #1.


Not me.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Cousin,
> 
> That is mean and hurtful.


Dearest Cousin,
My Sorry: your feelings weren't even considered. 

You wouldn't happen to have an apartment in the Starkville, Ms area would you? Those are hard to find.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Not me.



Rock it if it's yours Brotha Clinton.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Not me.


You get to stay at unlucky 13 then


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Nope, I am boozer...so my wife says....


Jenn, Darin, and Bradley would Ban me if I Poasted what muh wife says I Am.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> Jenn, Darin, and Bradley would Ban me if I Poasted what muh wife says I Am.


 I'll second that


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I apologize for pharking up the 1st list of names everybody


It's Ok Bra. 
















Not Exactly a High Expectation Crowd Here.


----------



## hseII (Nov 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I'll second that


You Know Her Too? 
Damn.... [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> You Know Her Too?
> Damn.... [emoji12][emoji12]


Lol, it kinda sounded that way after I poasted it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's Ok Bra.
> 
> View attachment 459747
> 
> ...


QTLA

You coulda left Roberte out.....gawdamn he's a purdy looker eh?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well boys I was back but out again. I guess this will continue in the morning.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's Ok Bra.
> 
> View attachment 459747
> 
> ...


More pics. Clint is a ***** for not sharing

Edit: female kitty


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

hseII said:


> It's Ok Bra.
> 
> View attachment 459747
> 
> ...


This is why I don't post pictures of myself.


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> This is why I don't post pictures of myself.


Chickenshit


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> This is why I don't post pictures of myself.



Or at least don't share them with Heath, or Tom or Chris....


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> Chickenshit


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 8, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 459769


Pick the MM ms260/026 and see how long it takes to ship


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Or at least don't share them with Heath, or Tom or Chris....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 459771


Whendya get that?


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2015)

Cool avatar.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

svk said:


> Cool avatar.
> 
> View attachment 459772


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems to be a glitch on mobile from time to time that swaps avatars. I had to take a screenshot before it fixed itself.


----------



## Boozer (Nov 9, 2015)

Did I miss something?


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, you won a set of steak knives.....


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 459778


----------



## Boozer (Nov 9, 2015)

Good news at 3am is rare. Sorry for holding up things fellas.

Stihl 461r with diploma from Mastermind is my selection.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 9, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Good news at 3am is rare. Sorry for holding up things fellas.
> 
> Stihl 461r with diploma from Mastermind is my selection.


You're SO predictable !


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Or at least don't share them with Heath, or Tom or Chris....


My Sorry. 

Didn't know it was such a touchy subject.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Nov 9, 2015)

I had a dream so many people passed that there was a re-draw and I made the list. Funny part is I picked the chain vice over all the saws. Even in my dreams I think practical.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 9, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Good news at 3am is rare. Sorry for holding up things fellas.
> 
> Stihl 461r with diploma from Mastermind is my selection.


Signing on at 3am, yep....you need another chainsaw


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 9, 2015)

And at #2 ... Prize #15 044 donated by Heath, ported by Mastermind.

Thank you both very much.

Best wishes and prayers will continue for Jeremy & Shauna.


----------



## nixon (Nov 9, 2015)

Well son of a gun ,can't believe my luck ! Gotta go with the Dolmar 6400 . The 346 by Brad was tempting ,but I have one ,so someone else can get the pleasure of owning a great little saw like that . 
Thanks to the organizers of this fine event . But ,most of all ,nothing but best wishes to Jeremy ,Shauna ,and their family !!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 9, 2015)

nixon said:


> Well son of a gun ,can't believe my luck ! Gotta go with the Dolmar 6400 . The 346 by Brad was tempting ,but I have one ,so someone else can get the pleasure of owning a great little saw like that .
> Thanks to the organizers of this fine event . But ,most of all ,nothing but best wishes to Jeremy ,Shauna ,and their family !!


It was very tempting but it came down to my lusting an 044 since the second day I joined this site.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> And at #2 ... Prize #15 044 donated by Heath, ported by Mastermind.
> 
> Thank you both very much.
> 
> Best wishes and prayers will continue for Jeremy & Shauna.


Thank You For Doughnating.

Hope you Enjoy It.


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> It was very tempting but it came down to my lusting an 044 since the second day I joined this site.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



Pics of the Trees falling at the sound of the Blip is Required.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 9, 2015)

Come on, @Rudedog !!


----------



## hunter72 (Nov 9, 2015)

I placed # 6 Can someone tell me on what page do I find the list of donations to look over
John Holian


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 9, 2015)

Look on Page 33. I THINK this is the final list (but am not certain).


hunter72 said:


> I placed # 6 Can someone tell me on what page do I find the list of donations to look over
> John Holian


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

Boozer said:


> Good news at 3am is rare. Sorry for holding up things fellas.
> 
> Stihl 461r with diploma from Mastermind is my selection.





GCJenks204 said:


> And at #2 ... Prize #15 044 donated by Heath, ported by Mastermind.
> 
> Thank you both very much.
> 
> Best wishes and prayers will continue for Jeremy & Shauna.



Have your people contact my people........we'll do lunch.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll try to keep up with the list.


2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws 

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust 

4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch - nstueve 

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180

6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw - Magnumitis 

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling - stihlaficionado 

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac

9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204 

10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212 

12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn 

13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain - ELECT6845 

14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover

16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410 

17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin 

18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte 

19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin 

20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog 

21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double 

22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry 

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16 inch guide bar, small mount Husqvarna mount, plus 2 chains: 3/8 pitch, .058 gauge, 60 DL - all lightly used - psuiewalsh 

24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN 

25) Husqvarna Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, pair leather work gloves - winner chooses glove size - Onan18 and Hills Ace Hardware and Outdoor Power 

26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166 

27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile 

28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead 

29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead 

30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy 

31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek

32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 459771


----------



## Elim (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 459801


Is that some new super-shocker?


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's called the minivan....














Two up front and eight in the back


----------



## tickbitintn (Nov 9, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

tickbitintn said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I guess I'm just an overachiever


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

Elim said:


> Is that some new super-shocker?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> View attachment 459807


What snatched your finger?


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 9, 2015)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Come on, @Rudedog !!


Sorry, I just got up at 0800 and found out my furnace was out to lunch. Thanks for posting this or I never would have known. Is it my turn to pick from post #974? There are so many items I may need a group shout out from everybody.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 9, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> Sorry, I just got up at 0800 and found out my furnace was out to lunch. Thanks for posting this or I never would have known. Is it my turn to pick from post #974? There are so many items I may need a group shout out from everybody.



Yes. It's your turn to choose.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 9, 2015)

My shout out call must be at work and these are all awesome choices so I'm going with ..........

7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling - stihlaficionado

Thank you.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 9, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> What snatched your finger?


A snatch


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll gladly choose "4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch - @nstueve Post #19."


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

So the list goes.....
If any of these are wrong please let me know.


2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC



8. ELECT6845
9. rburg
10. deedskelly
11. jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw - Magnumitis


----------



## hunter72 (Nov 9, 2015)

If tis my turn I will take the Ms270c # 13


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> What snatched your finger?




Tragic farming accident

I put it where it shouldn't have gone


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

hunter72 said:


> If tis my turn I will take the Ms270c # 13



Yep, looks like Dave Smith is next.


----------



## deedskelly (Nov 9, 2015)

N


----------



## deedskelly (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry guys I don't know how I did that.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Tragic farming accident
> 
> I put it where it shouldn't have gone


yeap saw many of those accidents.i was lucky many times.only about lost 3 of my fingers in two seperate pocket knife accidents.one topping tobacco and the other wiring in a hot tub.
my uncle got his ring finger caught in the top universal of a post hole auger a few years ago.he was trying to hold it down while one of his nephews was drillin.
around here corn pickers was what got everybodys arms and legs.if they were the ones lucky enough to get to a knife and cut their way out.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

deedskelly said:


> Sorry guys I don't know how I did that.



Hey, don't worry about it, "N happens"..............LOL!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 9, 2015)

And with the 7th overall pick in the 2015 Fundraising Chainsaw Prizewinner Draft, Dave Smith with the Mentally Challenged Chainsaw Conspiracy Coalition Selects the Mastermind MS260 Pro from the Great State of Magnumitis .
We welcome this fine upstanding young saw onto our team and hope to see him on the starting roster this coming season.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 9, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> And with the 7th overall pick in the 2015 Fundraising Chainsaw Prizewinner Draft, Dave Smith with the Mentally Challenged Chainsaw Conspiracy Coalition Selects the Mastermind MS260 Pro from the Great State of Magnumitis .
> We welcome this fine upstanding young saw onto our team and hope to see him on the starting roster this coming season.


 
A real sleeper pick in my mind. Only if you read every post in this thread would you know that Monkey Man has been inside that little beast.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 9, 2015)

deedskelly said:


> Sorry guys I don't know how I did that.


 Banned!


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello #8.

Let's Get It On!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> Hello #8.
> 
> Let's Get It On!!


@ELECT6845


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm #8 so I will just keep the 270c if that's cool with everyone.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 9, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I'm #8 so I will just keep the 270c if that's cool with everyone.



Pretty sure #6 already grabbed that one.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I'm #8 so I will just keep the 270c if that's cool with everyone.


Claimed by someone before you.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe he thought there was 2 of em


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry wasn't paying attention.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 9, 2015)

I could use that 25' roll of Stihl chain.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

So the list goes.....
If any of these are wrong please let me know.

2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC


11. jetmd
12. RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

Paging @rburg


----------



## big t double (Nov 9, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I could use that 25' roll of Stihl chain.


pitch, gauge and cutter type?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

big t double said:


> pitch, gauge and cutter type?



Joe likes to run double safety chain. 

Backwards Vanguard with dull cutters.......LOL


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

big t double said:


> pitch, gauge and cutter type?


I think he should get free sharpenings for the life of the roll too Ted


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Joe likes to run double safety chain.
> 
> Backwards Vanguard with dull cutters.......LOL


My personal fav too !!!!!!! I love how its the only chain that allows you to preview how the wood burns when your cut[emoji6] 

Jesse


----------



## rburg (Nov 9, 2015)

I will take the bear carving


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

@deedskelly, you can throw that "N" out now


----------



## big t double (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I think he should get free sharpenings for the life of the roll too Ted


youre killin me...don't you have something to do today? weld something...a crane, I dunno. whatever you do.


----------



## deedskelly (Nov 9, 2015)

I will take the ol Sachs dolmar 133


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

deedskelly said:


> I will take the ol Sachs dolmar 133



There isn't an "N" anywhere in that.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> There isn't an "N" anywhere in that.


feel better Jon?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

There is an "N" in igNored however.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

@jetmd it's your pick.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

big t double said:


> youre killin me...don't you have something to do today? weld something...a crane, I dunno. whatever you do.


I got muh chit dun already, and yes it was welding....... On a crane


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

At the rate this claiming of prizes is moving, I'm gonna be 1/10 the age of Stihl Sawing by the time it gets to #22.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

Dibs


----------



## jetmd (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, I will take #2 Husky 240
When I am at work no time for personal stuff.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 9, 2015)

message me your shipping address and I will get it ready to go


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 9, 2015)

So the list goes.....
If any of these are wrong please let me know.

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC



12. @RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

@RiverRat2


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 9, 2015)

mdavlee likes @RiverRat2.

Don't let it get around.



Yeah, it's old. So am I. Sorry.​


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I could use that 25' roll of Stihl chain.


Booo!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> At the rate this claiming of prizes is moving, I'm gonna be 1/10 the age of Stihl Sawing by the time it gets to #22.



Try 29.

I'll be petrified, 1/2 SS for Short.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> Try 29.
> 
> I'll be petrified, 1/2 SS for Short.


Cousin,

We can make our picks from the Assisted Living facility.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

I sent River Rat an email.......


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I sent River Rat an email.......


Should have sent him a bag of A$$ holes


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 9, 2015)

Beep Beep .........


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I sent River Rat an email.......



Does he get emails on the river


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 9, 2015)

Jesse


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> Booo!!


I can't sharpen a chain so I just get new. Sorry


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

If'n i'm asleep when the list gets to me Jon1212 has my official dibs rights ....just so it's official like and stuff ......


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I can't sharpen a chain so I just get new. Sorry


That's ok Big T will sharpen em for free


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> If'n i'm asleep when the list gets to me Jon1212 has my official dibs rights ....just so it's official like and stuff ......


Your getting files


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> If'n i'm asleep when the list gets to me Jon1212 has my official dibs rights ....just so it's official like and stuff ......



Randy,

I don't see a pair of stilts, or shoe lifts on the list of prizes........it looks like we're gonna have to move down your list of choices.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Randy,
> 
> I don't see a pair of stilts, or shoe lifts on the list of prizes........it looks like we're gonna have to move down your list of choices.


No elephnatavator shoes ???


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Your getting files



Listen fapper........dem files are mine.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Listen fapper........dem files are mine.



Don't you mean Jons? I thought he was the chain sharpening master in your shop


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> If'n i'm asleep when the list gets to me Jon1212 has my official dibs rights ....just so it's official like and stuff ......



As long as it's not what I called Dibz on, then it's all good


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> As long as it's not what I called Dibz on, then it's all good


I got you something picked out .....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> If'n i'm asleep when the list gets to me Jon1212 has my official dibs rights ....just so it's official like and stuff ......



I just sent your prize to the plant.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 9, 2015)

Wtf is a fapper BTW 

Jesse


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

13TreeWorks said:


> Wtf is a fapper BTW
> 
> Jesse



Typical question by a fapper.


Ask @Art Vandelay


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I just sent your prize to the plant.


Ugh .....


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> I got you something picked out .....


You gots him an extree finguh?


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> You gots him an extree finguh?


Just 2/3 rd's


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Don't you mean Jons? I thought he was the chain sharpening master in your shop



Who do you think I want them for?????


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Who do you think I want them for?????




Hey Randy...always looking out for the help...good man...


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Hey Randy...always looking out for the help...good man...


@dh1984 might disagree with you.


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> @dh1984 might disagree with you.



LOL....there's always naysayers....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Who do you think I want them for?????



Must be Jons Christmas present


----------



## big t double (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> That's ok Big T will sharpen em for free


What the fu.... :****you: Fine...one...I'll sharpen one damn chain.

Edit: hahaha they edit the middle finger emoticon...yet they offer the middle finger emoticon.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Just 2/3 rd's


Sup buddeh?


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sup buddeh?


How's J .....?

Pedal Tractor Loggin'


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> How's J .....?
> 
> Pedal Tractor Loggin'


I'm okay considering......
You busy at work?


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm okay considering......
> You busy at work?


Text scented .....[emoji200] 

Pedal Tractor Loggin'


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Text scented .....[emoji200]
> 
> Pedal Tractor Loggin'


Text scented back.


----------



## 13TreeWorks (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Typical question by a fapper.
> 
> 
> Ask @Art Vandelay


Ok just looked fapper up on urban dictionary .... That's fair enough but how did you know ..... You been hackin my phones camera or suttin .... Yeller bellied pervert 

Jesse


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

What's worse fapper or fluffer?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> What's worse fapper or fluffer?


What's wrong with fapping?


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What's wrong with fapping?


Not sure really


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Fluffing is a no go for sure though!


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What's wrong with fapping?


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd take fapping any day over fluffin 
Even though they are very similar yet VERY different.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 9, 2015)

'Night dudes ............ I will check in after I start a few buildings and get them on line in the morning

Congrats to all who participated, we raised a good amount, for a big bunch of riff raff hooligan hacks !!


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 9, 2015)

deedskelly said:


> I will take the ol Sachs dolmar 133


Nice pickin congrats send me a private message with your shipping info and I'll get it ready to shiphttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_fk0VCHnQ


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> That's ok Big T will sharpen em for free


FO Life.

I read it here.


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Listen fapper........dem files are mine.


Wanna Bet?


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> @dh1984 might disagree with you.



Frack Him if he don't like My Brotha.


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Nice pickin congrats send me a private message with your shipping info and I'll get it ready to shiphttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_fk0VCHnQ



Carrollton, Ga 30116


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it my pick yet?


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> Carrollton, Ga 30116


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


>


Can't blame me fo tryin'. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Is it my pick yet?


No.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 9, 2015)

hseII said:


> No.


I'm going back offline for a few hours. Jonathan will relay my pick, if it happens when I am out of service. (Don't wanna keep anybody waiting!)

I will check back in a while.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 9, 2015)

and "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

How long we gonna sit idle.....?????


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

Magnumitis said:


> More pics. Clint is a ***** for not sharing
> 
> Edit: female kitty


TROOF 

Stanky and Smelly too


----------



## hseII (Nov 9, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> and "I have a potty mouth".


I'm too tired; not tonight honey.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Who's holdin up the show anyway?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Who's holdin up the show anyway?


RiverRat2


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well dats ok den

Night ladies


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 10, 2015)

i'll take # 8 when ya get to me...


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 10, 2015)

So the list goes.....
If any of these are wrong please let me know.

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC



12. @RiverRat2
13. cgraham1
14. computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok I'm back now. I see not too much has changed lol


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Ok I'm back now. I see not too much has changed lol




Nope....about the same......


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

Somebody Call Ol' Hold Up.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 10, 2015)

I completely missed that rburg selected the bear... Rburg: pm me about what you would like on the accompanying sign, as well as shipping info, please, and we'll get moving on that. Also, i encourage you to work with the chef himself on any particulars!


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 10, 2015)

We're goin' off the rails on the crazy train......


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 10, 2015)

I didn't win anything, but I'm still excited for you lucky dogs!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 10, 2015)

I sent Rick a text. He should get that pretty easy.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I sent Rick a text. He should get that pretty easy.



Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks, Mike.


No problem


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 10, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> I didn't win anything, but I'm still excited for you lucky dogs!


I'm wit you, even though I didn't win, it's fun to see who picks what, also still amazed by how the site came together for a member even though most have never met personally.Great group of folks here.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Edit: hahaha they edit the middle finger emoticon...yet they offer the middle finger emoticon.



More of the censorship that this site is famous for?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> More of the censorship that this site is famous for?



I believe the word you are looking for is _redacted._


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

No.......I said what I meant.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> No.......I said what I meant.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope @RiverRat2 isn't in jail, again.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm looking for his phone number........I'll give him a call.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I hope @RiverRat2 isn't in jail, again.



I'll graciously take his turn


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I hope @RiverRat2 isn't in jail, again.


Maybe Andy and Barney will accept one of the selections on the list for his bond.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I will announce my pick in exactly 48 hrs. Bye.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2015)

It is hard to believe he can go 24 hours without looking at the site ,he must have a life or something .


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I will announce my pick in exactly 48 hrs. Bye.


----------



## big t double (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> More of the censorship that this site is famous for?


I just found it funny you can still pick the little middle finger guy out of the emotioncons...whats it there for if you cant use it... besides, :****you: seems a little more offensive than a little yellow guy giving you the finger. oh well...gotta love this site.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It is hard to believe he can go 24 hours without looking at the site ,he must have a life or something .


Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis?

The current person on the clock hasn't logged in since this past Thursday.


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking for his phone number........I'll give him a call.


Muchos Grassy Ass


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> Muchos Grassy Ass


Big butt midget running through an overgrown field?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> I just found it funny you can still pick the little middle finger guy out of the emotioncons...whats it there for if you can use it... besides, :****you: seems a little more offensive than a little yellow guy giving you the finger. oh well...*gotta love this site.*



I'll put up with the censorship if it allows me to hang with y'all buncha fappers.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis?
> 
> The current person on the clock hasn't logged in since this past Thursday.


There must be more to life than Arboristsite i guess ,.......Say it isn't so ..........


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll put up with the censorship if it allows me to hang with y'all buncha fappers.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

I was hoping that things were gonna get better. I was beginning to think that honest, open discussion was finally gonna be tolerated here.........and that we were on track to get a feedback system for site sponsors. 

All that hope is gone though........for stating my opinions all I got was threatened with warnings. 

Oh well.


----------



## svk (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> all I got was threatened with warnings.


Say whaaaa?

PM on its way


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't want to talk in private about this anymore.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I was hoping that things were gonna get better. I was beginning to think that honest, open discussion was finally gonna be tolerated here.........and that we were on track to get a feedback system for site sponsors.
> 
> All that hope is gone though........for stating my opinions all I got was threatened with warnings.
> 
> Oh well.





Mastermind said:


> I don't want to talk in private about this anymore.



Randy,

I am somewhat perplexed by this recent turn of events.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Randy,
> 
> I am somewhat perplexed by this recent turn of events.



I'm gonna ban myself for a while again.........before I get booted for good.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna ban myself for a while again.........before I get booted for good.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't want to talk in private about this anymore.



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/feedback-review-thread-for-our-site-sponsors.288495/


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/feedback-review-thread-for-our-site-sponsors.288495/



Oooo, Bastardized Work Saws is looking forward to reviews


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Any word from RiverRat??


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Any word from RiverRat??




_"Negative, Ghost Rider............"_


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 10, 2015)

Thansk Mav, I really enjoyed that....


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 460103
> 
> _"Negative, Ghost Rider............"_




He gets the files



We can carry on


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Any word from RiverRat??



I just got off the phone with Rick. He's been in the woods with no service. He's out of the woods, but won't be able to check into the site till about 6:30 Central time.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off the phone with Rick. He's been in the woods with no service. He's out of the woods, but won't be able to check into the site till about 6:30 Central time.



You told him he gets dibs on the files by default then right? :farkyoubig:


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> He's out of the woods, . . .




_"You're out of the woods
You're out of the dark
You're out of the night
Step into the sun
Step into the light
March up to the gate and bid it open, open . . ."_

Philbert

(only flying monkeys there . . . .but there _is_ a woodsman . . . .just 'sayin . . . .)


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 10, 2015)

River Rat..............Choke that Panhead....two kicks.......bring 'er up on compression...ign on..choke..off ...kicker ovah ......half retard.......get'er going........


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey everyone Just got back online what page is the remaining list on (unclaimed goods!!!)


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello bro.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> So the list goes.....
> If any of these are wrong please let me know.
> 
> 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
> ...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> There must be more to life than Arboristsite i guess ,.......Say it isn't so ..........





Mastermind said:


> Hello bro.



Howdy Pardners!!!!!

Yeah!!! Just got back from almost 4 full days in West TX,,, No phone/Internet service unless you drive for about .5 hr just to get to the highway then another 15 min. toward town!!! Very peaceful!!! Did I win something????


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey everyone Just got back online what page is the remaining list on (unclaimed goods!!!)


Page 52

Philbert


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 10, 2015)

So the list goes.....
If any of these are wrong please let me know.

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

14. @computeruser
15. moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12. RiverRat2 a box of rocks, maybe 2...
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Page 52


Now Page 58.

Philbert


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> So the list goes.....
> If any of these are wrong please let me know.
> 
> 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
> ...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Item 12 for the 12th pick!!!!!!! Me likes the Milwaukee Drill & Impact combo!!!!!

Sorry for the delay every one!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 10, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Item 12 for the 12th pick!!!!!!! Me likes the Milwaukee Drill & Impact combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay every one!!!!


Good call. I like their battery tools.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 10, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Item 12 for the 12th pick!!!!!!! Me likes the Milwaukee Drill & Impact combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay every one!!!!


Woohoo forward momentum. Now let's get the rest of this done before we break to remember and pay tribute to the men and women that fought to keep our countries free.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dammit Clint, where ya at


----------



## big t double (Nov 10, 2015)

Clinton's probably off driving around in his pt cruiser with the top down....Singing some tune from Mary Poppins loudly.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Dammit Clint, where ya at


I just got out of the dentist about 2 minutes ago... I went in to get a filling and ended up with a root canal!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Clinton's probably off driving around in his pt cruiser with the top down....Singing some tune from Mary Poppins loudly.


That's kevin in the PT convertible. NOT me.


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Howdy Pardners!!!!!
> 
> Yeah!!! Just got back from almost 4 full days in West TX,,, No phone/Internet service unless you drive for about .5 hr just to get to the highway then another 15 min. toward town!!! Very peaceful!!! Did I win something????


No.
We were just checking your response time: false Alarm.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 10, 2015)

Clint, get the log splitter and make a vid


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> That's kevin in the PT convertible. NOT me.
> +"I have a potty mouth"!



Fixed.


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Clinton's probably off driving around in his pt cruiser with the top down....Singing some tune from Mary Poppins loudly.


No Pictures though. 
He's too Damn good for that Chit. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I will take the Iggesund 36" guide bar. It will look nice on my 661.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I think I will take the Iggesund 36" guide bar. It will look nice on my 661.


Nice choice!


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I think I will take the Iggesund 36" guide bar. It will look nice on my 661.


QTHA


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I think I will take the Iggesund 36" guide bar. It will look nice on my 661.


Wonder how they compare weight wise to a cannon? Anyone know


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> River Rat..............Choke that Panhead....two kicks.......bring 'er up on compression...ign on..choke..off ...kicker ovah ......half retard.......get'er going........


I'm impressed!!!! That is pretty close!!! but she has a good bit of compression,,, and I just go full retard on the Manual Distributor,,,

Back in my younger bar hopping days,,, I would get tore down errrr,,,, pretty well juiced, Catch my drift, and forget to retard the timing when leaving for the next watering hole and just about get launched over the handle bars,,, but if you do it right, She is still a one kick putt!!!!

Amazing that I lived through all that [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> QTHA


What about
QT"I have a potty mouth"A


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Wonder how they compare weight wise to a cannon? Anyone know


Clint, I know you don't do pics, but at least of the saw with bar?

And do tale how those compare to an ES and/or Cannon.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 10, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> Item 12 for the 12th pick!!!!!!! Me likes the Milwaukee Drill & Impact combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay every one!!!!



Dang you


----------



## big t double (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> That's kevin in the PT convertible. NOT me.


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> What about
> QT"I have a potty mouth"A


Not Again


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Dang you


This


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 10, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

15. @Moparmyway
16. ZooCitySaws / Termitebuffet
17. BWS-LLC / Genius
18. nomad_archer
19. Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12. RiverRat2 a box of rocks, maybe 2...
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust



PS....Fun n' all, but let's not forget what it's about...we can still give..after the raffle

Click Here To Donate


----------



## computeruser (Nov 10, 2015)

Got a 238 and a 242, but no 246...oh, wait, now I do!

3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

computeruser said:


> Got a 238 and a 242, but no 246...oh, wait, now I do!
> 
> 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust



Congratulations!


Bastard!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> Clint, I know you don't do pics, but at least of the saw with bar?
> 
> And do tale how those compare to an ES and/or Cannon.


I'm pretty sure I posted a pic in a group text... feel free to find it. Plus "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted a pic in a group text... feel free to find it. Plus "I have a potty mouth".


If I had a 661 with an Iggy bar, I most definitely wouldn't have a pic of a Dolmar in my sig


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 10, 2015)

Fun n' all, but let's not forget what it's about...we can still give..after the raffle

Click Here To Donate


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 10, 2015)

big t double said:


> Clinton's probably off driving around in his pt cruiser with the top down....Singing some tune from Mary Poppins loudly.


Freddie Mercury


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted a pic in a group text... feel free to find it. Plus "I have a potty mouth".


Hell which one...
There's only been 27 of them. 

It's all good.
How's the Toof?


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted a pic in a group text... feel free to find it. Plus "I have a potty mouth".


Don't keep the pics with kids in them. It's against the terms of my parole


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well this came to a screeching halt......


----------



## hseII (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Well this came to a screeching halt......


No Kidding Cousin. 

Conyers is within 1 1/2 hrs of the house.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Well this came to a screeching halt......


I might have some copies of OEM manuals for those files, if everything else is gone by the time your turn comes around Jon. . . .

Philbert


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I might have some copies of OEM manuals for those files, if everything else is gone by the time your turn comes around Jon. . . .
> 
> Philbert



Thansk!


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Knot.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 10, 2015)

I missed a chit load of poasts.
Randy get that 661 vid up yet?


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 10, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I missed a chit load of poasts.
> Randy get that 661 vid up yet?



Randy mentioned to me the other day that some of the 661's are experiencing some issues with the coil, or something.


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Randy mentioned to me the other day that some of the 661's are experiencing some issues with the coil, or something.



I hope they get those fixed: I'm wanting a 61 and it's looking like it will be a 4 rather than a 6 due to the coil issues.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2015)

I have allways wanted a filing vise from Homelite 410 ................
So with my pick, I would love to choose #16 from Homelite410

Maybe it can help me do better in the Ohio PS/PS3 chain race


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

19. @Gasifier
20. Robin Bowen
21. cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank You Greenthorn, you certainly made it easier for me to see what was left !
Missed that 246 by ONE place ..........................................................................................


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll take the Stihl hookaroon .....thanks

Pedal Tractor Loggin'


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 11, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> I'll take the Stihl hookaroon .....thanks
> 
> Pedal Tractor Loggin'



It's to bad that a set of hoof rasps were not available for you Mr Midget Piggie


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 11, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> It's to bad that a set of hoof rasps were not available for you Mr Midget Piggie


I know right...lol

Pedal Tractor Loggin'


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

TermiteBuffet said:


> I know right...lol
> 
> Pedal Tractor Loggin'



Or one of dem Mini Ladders.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Nov 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> Or one of dem Mini Ladders.


That too....lol

Pedal Tractor Loggin'


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like muh turn

I'll give that splitter a whirl


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 11, 2015)

My CAD is flaring up. I go with #19 the echo cs310


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

nomad_archer said:


> My CAD is flaring up. I go with #19 the echo cs310



Figured we'd be waiting on you to get outta the woods....great pick.


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 11, 2015)

I got 4g now in this hunting spot. Plus I didn't want to be hold this up.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2015)

nomad_archer said:


> My CAD is flaring up. I go with #19 the echo cs310


I was on the fence about the chain vise or this .................. good choice !!!!!


----------



## nomad_archer (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm glad you went with the vise.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

Mornin guys


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sup'? Weirdos.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2015)

I need to look at what is available. Be with you guys shortly. Thanks to those that notified me through e-mail and at firewoodhoarders.com! Wish I had more time on my hands to be on this site more. Not enough time in the day. I need to read through this thread to see what has happened............ wow, lots


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like the weatherman is up soon .......


----------



## Magnumitis (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Sup'? Weirdos.


Since I know you are talking to me.......

Hi Jonathan. How's the weather?

It's a balmy 59° here, with thunder storms this evening.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks like the weatherman is up soon .......



It's _Anchorman........_


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks like the weatherman is up soon .......





Jon1212 said:


> It's _Anchorman........_


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 11, 2015)

I always thought Veronica was the anchorman ,boy was i wrong .


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I always thought Veronica was the anchorman ,boy was i wrong .



_"I'm gonna punch you in the baby maker. Yep, straight shot, right to the ovary."_


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I always thought Veronica was the anchorman ,boy was i wrong .


You mean that she isnt ??


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2015)

Not enough time to read through this thread right now! LOL

So I don't want to hold you guys up anymore. Great of all you guys and gals to do all this.

I'll go with this for my choice.

25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power

Thank you Mastermind for putting this together!

Thank you Onan18/Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power !


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

21. @cus_deluxe
22. Jon1212 I like Turtles
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> _"I'm gonna punch you in the baby maker. Yep, straight shot, right to the ovary."_


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey thanks @Greenthorn for keeping that list. Made it much easier for me.

I will be making time to visit this site more often. I have much to learn about trees, chainsaws, tractors, etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I missed a chit load of poasts.
> Randy get that 661 vid up yet?



No time......no good wood for it. 

Meh.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

Gasifier said:


> Hey thanks @Greenthorn for keeping that list. Made it much easier for me.
> 
> I will be making time to visit this site more often. I have much to learn about trees, chainsaws, tractors, etc.



I am glad to do it, the thanks actually goes to Mastermind and saw site forums though, most things I post are useless drivel and snide remarks, figured by doing this I could constructively contribute.
Now, I'm off the blow leaves for a couple hours...


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I am glad to do it, the thanks actually goes to Mastermind and saw site forums though, *most things I post are useless drivel and snide remarks,* figured by doing this I could constructively contribute.
> Now, I'm off the blow leaves for a couple hours...



Two of your more useful qualities.......LOL!


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Sup'? Weirdos.


Almost to #22 and you'll be able to pick and finally go to bed. I'd pick #10. I've bought from him and the bars were great.


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like my turn....just stopped home for lunch and what do ya know!!! 

First I'd like to thank everyone again for the tremendous support for these folks!!! Well done everyone!!!!!

So I guess I'll pick #10 as Rudedog suggested........Thanks Jon1212....been needing a mid size bar.....


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 11, 2015)

Make sure you get it autographed


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Looks like my turn....just stopped home for lunch and what do ya know!!!
> 
> First I'd like to thank everyone again for the tremendous support for these folks!!! Well done everyone!!!!!
> 
> So I guess I'll pick #10 as Rudedog suggested........Thanks Jon1212....been needing a mid size bar.....



Robin,

Son of a......... I was hoping to keep that........LOL!

I'll get it wrapped up today.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 11, 2015)

Cantdog said:


> Looks like my turn....just stopped home for lunch and what do ya know!!!
> 
> First I'd like to thank everyone again for the tremendous support for these folks!!! Well done everyone!!!!!
> 
> So I guess I'll pick #10 as Rudedog suggested........Thanks Jon1212....been needing a mid size bar.....


LOL. Excellent choice for a good cause.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> LOL. Excellent choice for a good cause.


Hey blabbermouth, you just couldn't help yourself, could you?.........LOL!

I even returned your call the other morning to help you with your pick. Jerk!


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

If @cus_deluxe follows suit, and chooses what I am considering, I will have confirmation that you guys are reading my mind.

Time to go put on my Foil Hat.


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> If @cus_deluxe follows suit, and chooses what I am considering, I will have confirmation that you guys are reading my mind.
> 
> Time to go put on my Foil Hat.


Don't Poast It Cousin


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> Don't Poast It Cousin


Cousin,

I haven't poasted any of muh other choices either, but they all done got took.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

Shauna had a biopsy yesterday.
Looking like the "C" word might be back in the picture. Not to mention the oncologist over looking some blood panels. 
Will keep you guys posted 

J


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Shauna had a biopsy yesterday.
> Looking like the "C" word might be back in the picture. Not to mention the oncologist over looking some blood panels.
> Will keep you guys posted
> 
> J


Prayers sent bro...y'all stay strong.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Shauna had a biopsy yesterday.
> Looking like the "C" word might be back in the picture. Not to mention the oncologist over looking some blood panels.
> Will keep you guys posted
> 
> J





USMC615 said:


> Prayers sent bro...y'all stay strong.



X2 !!!
Sorry to hear this J !


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Cousin,
> 
> I haven't poasted any of muh other choices either, but they all done got took.


I seen it somewheres


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, i havent paid attention to this thread for a while. Prizes are neat. Thanks @Jon1212 for getting my attention. Ill take that oil, if im reading the list right. @Trx250r180


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> Wow, i havent paid attention to this thread for a while. Prizes are neat. Thanks @Jon1212 for getting my attention. Ill take that oil, if im reading the list right. @Trx250r180



Custer,

You're welcome.

So you're taking the oil? Well I guess I can put the Slip-N-Slide away.........son of a......


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> Wow, i havent paid attention to this thread for a while. Prizes are neat. Thanks @Jon1212 for getting my attention. Ill take that oil, if im reading the list right. @Trx250r180


----------



## Ray Bell (Nov 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Shauna had a biopsy yesterday.
> Looking like the "C" word might be back in the picture. Not to mention the oncologist over looking some blood panels.
> Will keep you guys posted
> 
> J


Sorry to hear Jeremy, but if so hoping for the best.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 11, 2015)

Pret


Deets066 said:


>


yeah, pretty much....


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
14) A copy of over 3000 master service manuals - backhoelover
17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
20) 2 new STIHL chains, shipped. Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

22. Jon1212 Riff Raff
23. Deets066
24. Poge Smit
25. j_franich
26. Timberton
27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180


----------



## Philbert (Nov 11, 2015)

Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll take the Cannon Super Mini 

JK


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll go ahead and claim this………..http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ice-original-saw-low-hours-runs-great.287912/

Did I do that right?


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 11, 2015)

service manual is up to 3800


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> I'll go ahead and claim this………..http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ice-original-saw-low-hours-runs-great.287912/
> 
> Did I do that right?



Hmm?

I guess that isn't how this works?

If that's the case, then I'll go ahead and claim the Cannon Super Mini, and three loops of chain from @GCJenks204.


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Hmm?
> 
> I guess that isn't how this works?
> 
> If that's the case, then I'll go ahead and claim the Cannon Super Mini, and three loops of chain from @GCJenks204.



I thought You No Stihl Bro, except FO the MMms390... [emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

hseII said:


> I thought You No Stihl Bro, except FO the MMms390... [emoji40][emoji40]



Cousin,

I have other saws that run 3/8 low profile, and tips are readily available.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

Who? Me??


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's a hard decision, but I think I'm gunna have to go with the other 410 filing vise


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

Best wishes to the family and stuff Jer


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Poge Smit. Did I do that right?


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC

27. stihlguy
28. Onan18
29. hsell
30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 I like turtles 9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton Jeremy's choice


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 11, 2015)

Far be it from me to delay the march toward the grand finale of Randy claiming his new box o' files, so I'll go with the pair o' chains from kuhndog. (Good on ya for contributing, bro. And thanks!)

Congrats and thanks should go to everyone..., and best wishes, prayers, and downright collective positive hope from all of us toward our brother in need and his family.

Just happy I was able to help in my own small way..., and proud to be part of everyone's caring and giving.


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 11, 2015)

I kinda thought about that homelite sxl but I have no idea what it is lol


----------



## j_franich (Nov 11, 2015)

If I had a dollar for everytime that I've refreshed this thread, I'd give it to you @Adirondackstihl .....since I don't have that much, I'd like to assume ownership of the Homelite SXL donated by @RandyMac

@RandyMac and @Mastermind would you be willing to auction this off, with the proceeds going to @Adirondackstihl ?

@Adirondackstihl I've been in a situation similar to yours, it's tough. It is even tougher if you don't prioritize mental health. Please don't rule out individual counseling of some sort for both of you. Please forgive me for speaking these un-manly words on a chainsaw forum....


----------



## Cantdog (Nov 11, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I kinda thought about that homelite sxl but I have no idea what it is lol



It's a Super XL.......58cc......manual and auto oil, very tough, dependable saws....old school, non-AV.....LOUD.....that one looks to be in super condition.....I was tempted as well but I already have four or five of those......but not an "Old Blue"


----------



## Timberton (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to give my selection to Jeremy. Jeremy pick whatever YOU want and enjoy. Not much, but I hope it brightens your day. Thank you organizers and donors! Well done. God Bless our veterans too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 11, 2015)

j_franich said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime that I've refreshed this thread, I'd give it to you @Adirondackstihl .....since I don't have that much, I'd like to assume ownership of the Homelite SXL donated by @RandyMac
> 
> @RandyMac and @Mastermind would you be willing to auction this off, with the proceeds going to @Adirondackstihl ?
> 
> @Adirondackstihl I've been in a situation similar to yours, it's tough. It is even tougher if you don't prioritize mental health. Please don't rule out individual counseling of some sort for both of you. Please forgive me for speaking these un-manly words on a chainsaw forum....










Good man! That Homelite is in transit to me for a cleaning and refresh before being sent on to whoever is the new owner. I'll clean it up, replace the lines and the fuel cap duckbill valve, and rebuild the carb before sending it out. 

Looks to be a VERY nice saw under the mung. I'm not on AS a whole lot but will keep an eye on this thread to see where the saw's going to end up.


----------



## jetmd (Nov 11, 2015)

This Forum and Site is Awesome!

I have said it before and will again, what a Great bunch of people.
This along with other things that have happened recently have restored my faith in my fellow man.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

j_franich said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime that I've refreshed this thread, I'd give it to you @Adirondackstihl .....since I don't have that much, I'd like to assume ownership of the Homelite SXL donated by @RandyMac
> 
> @RandyMac and @Mastermind would you be willing to auction this off, with the proceeds going to @Adirondackstihl ?
> 
> @Adirondackstihl I've been in a situation similar to yours, it's tough. It is even tougher if you don't prioritize mental health. Please don't rule out individual counseling of some sort for both of you. Please forgive me for speaking these un-manly words on a chainsaw forum....



Speaking from the heart, and what you do is the most "manly" thing that can be done.


----------



## stihlguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry Randy, I'll take the dozen files as my pick. Thanks to all who made this possible to ease the burden on Jeremy and Shauna.
stihlguy


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

stihlguy said:


> Sorry Randy, I'll take the dozen files as my pick. Thanks to all who made this possible to ease the burden on Jeremy and Shauna.
> stihlguy



Ooooohhhhh! Randy is gonna be pissed!

LOL!


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

Timberton @Adirondackstihl choice has not been picked yet?


----------



## Timberton (Nov 11, 2015)

Correct. Waiting on Jeremy to pick what he wants at #26. I sent him a PM to let him know.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 11, 2015)

stihlguy said:


> Sorry Randy, I'll take the dozen files as my pick. Thanks to all who made this possible to ease the burden on Jeremy and Shauna.
> stihlguy



I'll shoot you a PM for shipping stuffs


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 11, 2015)

I will wait to see what @Adirondackstihl chooses, but I definitely have my eye on something.

Joe


----------



## hseII (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Cousin,
> 
> I have other saws that run 3/8 low profile, and tips are readily available.



I've been threatening to try one out.

Best of Luck Mañana.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

Timberton said:


> I'd like to give my selection to Jeremy. Jeremy pick whatever YOU want and enjoy. Not much, but I hope it brightens your day. Thank you organizers and donors! Well done. God Bless our veterans too!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



I'm speechless Timberton!
And had Heath not sent me a text and woken my arse up, I guess I'd be the one holding this show up.

Few things catch my eye.
I like the idea of a saw buck!....
But I don't wanna put the burden of having to ship such a thing on Shawn. Any idea where he's from?

That or the FG-1 or the 32" bar from Roberte

That clear enough?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

What I really want isn't listed.......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll take the FG-1 

I'm back off to sleep. Thanks for the wake up call @hseII


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 11, 2015)

New page list

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile

30. Mike Miser
31. Jason Trible
32. unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 I like turtles 9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton - Jeremy's choice 28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
27. stihlguy32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC stole right out from MM
28. Onan18 14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
29. hsell 18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte


----------



## Onan18 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool, I will take the manuals, can never have enough manuals. Thank you @backhoelover
All right @hsell your up.

Joe


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Sup'? Weirdos.


If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black!!!



Adirondackstihl said:


> What I really want isn't listed.......



What do you want gwasshopper????


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black!!!


I know, right? 

Wait........Hey! That's not nice.


----------



## Jon1212 (Nov 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'm speechless Timberton!
> And had Heath not sent me a text and woken my arse up, I guess I'd be the one holding this show up.
> 
> Few things catch my eye.
> ...



Very cool indeed.

Shawn Curry is from New Yawk as well.


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll take the FG-1
> 
> I'm back off to sleep. Thanks for the wake up call @hseII


[emoji19][emoji19]


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd like:
18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Hmm?
> 
> I guess that isn't how this works?
> 
> If that's the case, then I'll go ahead and claim the Cannon Super Mini, and three loops of chain from @GCJenks204.



Please PM your address and I will get this on it's way to you. Thanks for donating.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 12, 2015)

So funny how dfferentgys are into different stuff
Two of the items such left at this point were in my top 6 initially and I bought them direct so I wouldn't miss out 

Sawhorse comes boxes with all the hardware via ups and is uber cool.
If the velocity stack winner needs a grEven meanie filter i have you covered just pm me.
Dave


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I have one vise left in this run to offer up. Just let me know who gets it when the time comes.
> 
> ALL of you are such giving caring people.
> 
> Thank you all for what your doing.





Moparmyway said:


> I have allways wanted a filing vise from Homelite 410 ................
> So with my pick, I would love to choose #16 from Homelite410
> 
> Maybe it can help me do better in the Ohio PS/PS3 chain race



@Homelite410 , thank you for offering this fine creation for Jeremys family. I am the lucky hound who gets to give it a go. Please let me know if I can send the shipping cabbage to you.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shoot me a pm and I'll buy shipping!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 12, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> What do you want gwasshopper????



A healthy family


----------



## BWS-LLC (Nov 12, 2015)

@super3 

You're next Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 12, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Hello?


Hullo


----------



## super3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, work gets in the way of the more important things at times.


I'll pass my choice along to another.
Being able to donate a bit to help Jeremy & Shauna is all I need.


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 12, 2015)

super3 said:


> Sorry for the delay, work gets in the way of the more important things at times.
> 
> 
> I'll pass my choice along to another.
> Being able to donate a bit to help Jeremy & Shauna is all I need.



Ditto for Jason, glad he could help out too!


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 12, 2015)

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile

32. @unclemoustache
33. Winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9
36. Mastermind

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 I like turtles 9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton - Jeremy's choice 28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
27. stihlguy32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC stole right out from MM
28. Onan18 14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
29. hsell 18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 12, 2015)

I hope Mastermind gets that velocity stack he wanted .

Hullo

Edit ,But there is 3 things left ,and 5 names ,hmmmmm


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I hope Mastermind gets that velocity stack he wanted .
> 
> Hullo


I just spit my water all over my screen ..............................


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I hope Mastermind gets that velocity stack he wanted .
> 
> Hullo
> 
> Edit ,But there is 3 things left ,and 5 names ,hmmmmm



Its a conspiracy I tell ya'.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, it isn't my turn yet, but if it helps any I'll say that shipping one of Shawn's very nice sawbucks to Finland is out of the question at about $120! All my small mount saws run .325 so the bar and chains aren't of any use to me, so that'd leave a velocity stack for which I'd have no use either! How's that for luck 

If the velocity stack just happens to be left until last on the list of prizes, please send it straight to Cuddle Lane with thanks!


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 12, 2015)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 460520
> 
> 
> Philbert





ArcticOverland said:


> Well, it isn't my turn yet, but if it helps any I'll say that shipping one of Shawn's very nice sawbucks to Finland is out of the question at about $120! All my small mount saws run .325 so the bar and chains aren't of any use to me, so that'd leave a velocity stack for which I'd have no use either! How's that for luck
> 
> If the velocity stack just happens to be left until last on the list of prizes, please send it straight to Cuddle Lane with thanks!


You live in Finland. How much luckier do you need to be?


----------



## maulhead (Nov 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll take the FG-1
> 
> I'm back off to sleep. Thanks for the wake up call @hseII



PM me your address of where you would like the FG-1 sent to. I have it boxed up ready to ship.


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I hope Mastermind gets that velocity stack he wanted .
> 
> Hullo
> 
> Edit ,But there is 3 things left ,and 5 names ,hmmmmm


Same Hear.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 12, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> You live in Finland. How much luckier do you need to be?



BRB....


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 12, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> BRB....


I just got back.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Its a conspiracy I tell ya'.



I wouldn't take it.......


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 12, 2015)

i cant throw another master service manual for one of the winners that way everybody gets something


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A healthy family



Yes we want it soooo very much for you all as well...... Praying!!!!



Mastermind said:


> I wouldn't take it.......


You Go boy!!!!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wouldn't take it.......


I hear you'll take mostest anything, including Clamys.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2015)

hseII said:


> I hear you'll take mostest anything, including Clamys.



Most anything......and be grateful. 

But not from that guy.


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> You live in Finland. How much luckier do you need to be?


I've been there, and I never seen her, so...


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 12, 2015)

The steam has bled off this thread.


----------



## hseII (Nov 12, 2015)

UncleMoustache, 
Hello, Helloz.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> A healthy family





psuiewalsh said:


> The steam has bled off this thread.


You know what.... that's OK,,,,, it has served it's purpose as it brought us together as the family we all should be for our brother and sister in need,

As Usual for this site, A lot of love outpoured here!!! I don't think more can be asked for,,,, and stuff  

Just sayin!!!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedy,but i gots some stuff i wanted to send to someone.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 13, 2015)

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
33) Another copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover

33. @winland
34. AO
35. sparkysparks9

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Dave Smith 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, lightly used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 and Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 I like turtles 9) Cannon SuperMini bar p/n CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount with 3 loops of 63PS Stihl chain. Very little wear - GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton - Jeremy's choice 28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual included - Maulhead
27. stihlguy32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC stole right out from MM
28. Onan18 14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
29. hsell 18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm very happy this was such a success


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



How are y'all today brody?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a bottle of Mobile1 2T that Mike Lee gave me that I could donate to make the prize number equal winner list.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't need any prize. Seriously. I'm just really proud to have been a small part of this thing we all did here.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2015)

It only seems fair.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't need any prize. Seriously. I'm just really proud to have been a small part of this thing we all did here.


Now, if a guy had a calf to give away that would be a good prize.......


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> How are y'all today brody?


Still waiting for the biopsy results.
This is getting rediculous.
Shauna is a nervous wreck,
We try to keep ourselves preoccupied.
I'm headed up to hunting camp for the night......maybe Sat night too.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2015)

I can get a calf. Shipping is the problem.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry for holding up the process. The chainsaw forum is above my head, so I don't come here very much.

Anyway, I'll pass my turn on this raffle. No need for anything right now.

It's strange I didn't win top prize for the third time in a row on a raffle here. Must be some shady stuff going on. Best wishes to Adirondackstihl and wife.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 13, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Sorry for holding up the process. The chainsaw forum is above my head, so I don't come here very much.
> 
> Anyway, I'll pass my turn on this raffle. No need for anything right now.
> 
> It's strange I didn't win top prize for the third time in a row on a raffle here. Must be some shady stuff going on. Best wishes to Adirondackstihl and wife.


You won be happy life is good


----------



## winland (Nov 14, 2015)

I guess it is my turn.
I would like the saw buck.

This has been a great fundraiser, thanks to all that helped make it a great success.

Chuck


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 14, 2015)

winland said:


> I guess it is my turn.
> I would like the saw buck.
> 
> This has been a great fundraiser, thanks to all that helped make it a great success.
> ...


Can we share it


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 15, 2015)

A velocity stack for Mastermind please


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 15, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> A velocity stack for Mastermind please


What size ladle do you use when stirring that pot? Does the cauldron have expansion ports?


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 15, 2015)

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
33) Another copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover

34. AO
35. sparkysparks9

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Definitive Dave 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 9) Cannon SuperMini CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount 3 63PS Stihl chain. -GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton - Jeremy's choice 28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual - Maulhead
27. stihlguy32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC stole right out from MM
28. Onan18 14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
29. hsell 18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
33. winland 22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry
34. AO forwards velocity stack to MM, MM gets to give AO swift kick to the nads..win win situation.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 15, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> What size ladle do you use when stirring that pot? Does the cauldron have expansion ports?



AO, that'd be me.

If Randy wants a velocity stack, that's what I'm picking and asking it to be sent to him please.

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the thought AO. I can make my own though. They are simple to make, and I have a decent lathe.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Nov 15, 2015)

No worries,

Well, pass me up and let's move on to the next guy on the list!


----------



## Greenthorn (Nov 16, 2015)

If any of these are wrong please let me know.

23) An Oregon PowerMatch 16”guide bar small mount Husqvarna plus 2 chains: 3/8.058 gauge,60DL lightly used - psuiewalsh
27) A velocity stack that'll fit many carbs - SquareFile
33) Another copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover

35. @Sparkysparks9

Winner picks.
1. Boozer 1) A brand spanking new STIHL MS461R chainsaw, ported by Mastermind, with a new 25" bar, and two new chains (bar and chains donated by skippysphins) ( Post #2)
2. GCJenks204 15) A STIHL 044 chainsaw, ported by Mastermind (Heath Post #105)
3. Nixon 11) A Dolmar 6400 chainsaw, with heated handles, and a 20" Total Super Bar (performanceoutdoorequipment.com and Definitive Dave Post #82)
4. Rudedog 7) A NIB OE Husqvarna 346xp chainsaw, ported by Brad Snelling (stihlaficionado Post #13)
5. CrufflerJJ 4) A nice, rebuilt STIHL 044/440 chainsaw from scratch (nstueve Post #19).
6. John Holian 13) A STIHL MS270C chainsaw with 20” bar & chain (ELECT6845 Post #98)
7. Definitive Dave 6) A STIHL MS260 chainsaw – Magnumitis
8. ELECT6845 21) A 25' roll of STIHL chain - winner to choose pitch and type - big t double
9. rburg 31) A Lumberjackchef Carved Bear Sculpture - Sarahdodgegeek
10. deedskelly 24) A Sachs-Dolmar 133 chainsaw with 24 inch SugiHara guide bar - PULLINmyPOULAN
11. jetmd 2) A new Husqvarna 240 chainsaw - Wicked Worksaws
12, RiverRat2 12) A Milwaukee 2691-22 M18 Li-Ion 18V Compact Drill Impact Driver Kit. NIB -Greenthorn
13. cgraham1 30) An Iggesund Forest Guide Bar, 36-inches, .063 gauge, 114 dl, large STIHL mount -piscesfitzy
14.computeruser 3) A Husqvarna 246 chainsaw - pblust
15. Moparmyway 16) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise - Homelite410
16. TermiteBuffet 29) A STIHL Hookaroon, 30" Used one time, so basically new - Maulhead
17. BWS-LLC 26) An Oregon 6 Ton electric wood splitter. Winner arranges shipping (100#) from Greenwich, NY - 166
18. nomad_archer 19) An Echo CS310 chainsaw, used, 14" bar and a new Stihl chisel chain (Onan18 Rob Franklin
19. Gasifier 25) Husq Foresters Helmet, Husqvarna chaps, leather work gloves - winner chooses size - Onan18 /Hills Ace Hardware Outdoor Power
20. Robin Bowen 10) A Cannon Superbar guide bar 32" 3/8 050 Large Husqvarna Mount - Jon1212
21. cus_deluxe 5) A full case of Mobil One MX2T Racing Oil -Trx250r180
22. Jon1212 9) Cannon SuperMini CSM-S1-20-50 - 20" 3/8 .050 3003 STIHL mount 3 63PS Stihl chain. -GCJenks204
23. Deets066 17) A Homelite 410 Chain filing vise -redfin
24. Pogointhewoods 20) 2 STIHL chains, Winner to pick pitch and size up to 24" -kuhndog
25. j_franich 8) A Homelite SXL chainsaw 'Old Blue' -RandyMac
26. Timberton - Jeremy's choice 28) A STIHL FG 1 bar mounted file guide, new instruction manual - Maulhead
27. stihlguy32) A dozen 7/32 Forester files in a box - BWS-LLC stole right out from MM
28. Onan18 14) A copy of over 3800 master service manuals - backhoelover
29. hsell 18) A 32" STIHL guide bar, .050 gauge, and 4 used chains - roberte
33. winland 22) A custom wooden saw buck - Shawn Curry


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn, this thing still goin? 

It was a cool fundraiser, hope you got some good news on that biopsy Jer.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 16, 2015)

From Shauna.......

If there is anything I've learned from my current health ordeal is that you NEED to be your own health advocate and take things into your own hands. You can NOT rely on anyone else to do this for you. Period. I received a call from the nurse for my primary care Dr today saying that my test results came back and I need to go back to see hematology/oncology in Burlington. She couldn't tell my why because she admitted she didn't know. She also said she didn't know who was going to make the appointment but she could get back to me. I called Burlington (they are amazing by the way) and they had received my abnormal results but with no idea why. Just a faxed copy of them. I'm SO glad I called myself!!! I'm waiting for the nurse from hematology/oncology to call me back with an appointment. Please take control of your own health. No one else can do it for you!!!


----------



## piscesfitzy (Nov 17, 2015)

Iggesund bar shipped, you should have it next week takes up to 7 working days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 17, 2015)

A special package arrived and I gotta say Magnumitis is a first class saw smuggler, I have never seen such saw packaging in my life!!
I think a monkey did something to this baby though, I cant find the decomp button no matter how hard I looked, maybe it was defective from the factory 









some kind of alien code written on the jug as well, clearly something is amiss 
Dave


----------



## Philbert (Nov 17, 2015)

You know the line: '_Looks dangerous_. _Better send it to me and let me dispose of that for you_'.

Philbert


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice wasabi peas bro!


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 17, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> A special package arrived and I gotta say Magnumitis is a first class saw smuggler, I have never seen such saw packaging in my life!!
> I think a monkey did something to this baby though, I cant find the decomp button no matter how hard I looked, maybe it was defective from the factory
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet DD...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2015)

I 'member dat saw......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I 'member dat saw......


 Was that on the bench with Glock37's?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2015)

Could have been. 

It was a Moody job that I fixed.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Could have been.
> 
> It was a Moody job that I fixed.


There was a few


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> There was a few


Really? 

He seemed to know his chit when I was talking to him. Was he terrible with a grinder or what? He was under the name cuttinties when I talked to him


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Really?
> 
> He seemed to know his chit when I was talking to him. Was he terrible with a grinder or what? He was under the name cuttinties when I talked to him


You musta missed the pics I posted


----------



## Deets066 (Nov 17, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You musta missed the pics I posted


I can't remember, I've seen some horrible porting pics but don't recall seein any of his work. 

















Ok, post em again


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I can't remember, I've seen some horrible porting pics but don't recall seein any of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah
I don't need to stir the pot anymore.
I'll see if I can find where they were posted a few weeks ago


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...o-get-back-in-touch-with-moody.287235/page-11


----------



## GCJenks204 (Nov 17, 2015)

Jon, the Super Mini is in the mail.

"I have a potty mouth"!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 17, 2015)

That.....is the mating call of the JaraJara bird


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 18, 2015)

Other part of the grand prize shipped !!


----------



## svk (Nov 18, 2015)

This whole thing was an amazing success. Thank you to @Mastermind for putting things together and for everyone who donated both goods and/or cash!

@Adirondackstihl I wish you two the very best.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 18, 2015)

svk said:


> This whole thing was an amazing success. Thank you to @Mastermind for putting things together and for everyone who donated both goods and/or cash!
> 
> @Adirondackstihl I wish you two the very best.


Thank You Steve!


----------



## svk (Nov 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thank You Sean!


Name is Steve but no worries  You are very welcome!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2015)

Well thank you Steve.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Nov 19, 2015)

svk said:


> Name is Steve but no worries  You are very welcome!



Poor Sean, working here has him so confused he doesn't remember his own name.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a username for a Chris Warren?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 23, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Does anyone have a username for a Chris Warren?



Icehouse......
PM inbound


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2015)

j_franich said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime that I've refreshed this thread, I'd give it to you @Adirondackstihl .....since I don't have that much, I'd like to assume ownership of the Homelite SXL donated by @RandyMac
> 
> @RandyMac and @Mastermind would you be willing to auction this off, with the proceeds going to @Adirondackstihl ?
> 
> @Adirondackstihl I've been in a situation similar to yours, it's tough. It is even tougher if you don't prioritize mental health. Please don't rule out individual counseling of some sort for both of you. Please forgive me for speaking these un-manly words on a chainsaw forum....




I've cleaned up the RandyMac Homelite "Old Blue" SXL-AO. Rebuilt a Tillotson HS (to replace the chinese Zama C2) and replaced the fuel line and oiler pickup line. Replaced the fuel cap vent. Swapped in an NOS air filter element. Serviced the clutch, put a new rope in the starter, cleaned up the bar and put a good used 60DL loop of Homelite chisel chain on it. A 59DL loop would be a better fit, but I didn't have any good 59DL loops left.

Anywho, it starts and runs (and oils), but isn't tuning right yet. Wandering L side tune, and won't 4-stroke up top like it should. Acting like an air leak. Replaced the FW side crank seal and it's running better, but still not right. Tomorrow I'll dig through my parts stash............as I THINK I still have one PTO side seal (Homelite 58308) left. Will swap the seal in if I have one, or will order one if I don't. There's some on eBay. Will finish getting this saw squared away and then send it to whoever it needs to go to via FedEx.

Was too dark this afternoon/evening to take pics of the saw. Will shoot and post a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2015)

Crank seal replacement. When I pulled the FW off there was a buncha 'radially flung' spooge. Under the seal there was a ton of sawdust/mung (visible around the crank in the seal recess). Looks like it was breathing past the seal. PTO side is probably just about as bad. Once I replace that seal it'll have fresh rubber all around.










HS179A that I rebuilt to replace the chinese Zama (Homelite used a few Zamas right at the end of the production run.........around 1994-1995 or so when this saw was made). This particular Tillotson isn't very common. Most of these saws have the Walbro/Homelite SDC or the Zama. Early saws have Tillotsons, but those have a larger fuel inlet barb that's intended for the large line used on the 'wick' pickup tanks. Found this HS179A on a late XL-12 parts saw in my stash and was saving it for something special....


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 1, 2015)

Got my chainvise from @Homelite410 !!
Thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 2, 2015)

Any update on the Mrs?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 2, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Any update on the Mrs?


She had a rheumatologist appt yesterday. The guy was a total azzhole to her. She had seen a previous rheumatologist bout a month ago. But we wanted a 2nd opinion. This jack wagon asked her why she was "here" because she's already been seen....etc etc. Phricken guy never even made eye contact with her. Needless to say, she left there crying.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 2, 2015)

Way to make a tough situation better. I would write a letter to the facility.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## computeruser (Dec 2, 2015)

Medicine is, in equal parts, about science and about working with people during difficult times in their lives. Sounds like this doc forgot the second half of his responsibility as a physician and needs a reminder. A letter to the facility is definitely in order.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> She had a rheumatologist appt yesterday. The guy was a total azzhole to her. She had seen a previous rheumatologist bout a month ago. But we wanted a 2nd opinion. This jack wagon asked her why she was "here" because she's already been seen....etc etc. Phricken guy never even made eye contact with her. Needless to say, she left there crying.



I once put my hands on a doctor over my wife. I like to think I'm past that part of my life where violence is my first thought.....but I know better.


----------



## Boozer (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jeremy. I agree a letter to the hospital or facility that employs this
doctor should be sent. I have written a few over the years and was always contacted by
someone in patient relations for a follow up discussion/clarification of incident.


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 2, 2015)

Seems to me these fricken doctors see so many cases that they become numb to people's feelings. It's hard to say what a person should do to handle that situation..... And they wonder why people go postal. Give my sincere regards to your wife.


----------



## troylee (Dec 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I once put my hands on a doctor over my wife. I like to think I'm past that part of my life where violence is my first thought.....but I know better.


My first thought was to cut his front door off its hinges


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 2, 2015)

I would probably of laid him out right then and there, you are a better man than me, Gunga Din.

Joe


----------



## Boozer (Dec 2, 2015)

Plenty of real good doctors out there. My surgeon, aside from being insanely talented is
a humble and very modest man. My son's orthodontist on the other hand makes you feel 
blessed to be in his presence and is a complete ***hole.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2015)

troylee said:


> My first thought was to cut his front door off its hinges



I like your style.


----------



## troylee (Dec 2, 2015)

Most nurses say doctors have the "god complex"


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 2, 2015)

I wonder if the clinic/office has a listing on Yelp? Any chance the AS army could blast them online for their poor patient care?

Are any of those visits covered by your insurance provider / HMO? They may also be interested in feedback on the experience. Sometimes the most effective way of getting someone's attention is from the person that pays the bill. If you are paying the bill yourself maybe dropping a load of nickels on their doorstep might be another way...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> She had a rheumatologist appt yesterday. The guy was a total azzhole to her. She had seen a previous rheumatologist bout a month ago. But we wanted a 2nd opinion. This jack wagon asked her why she was "here" because she's already been seen....etc etc. Phricken guy never even made eye contact with her. Needless to say, she left there crying.





Mastermind said:


> I once put my hands on a doctor over my wife. I like to think I'm past that part of my life where violence is my first thought.....but I know better.





troylee said:


> My first thought was to cut his front door off its hinges





Onan18 said:


> I would probably of laid him out right then and there, you are a better man than me, Gunga Din.
> 
> Joe



Yep. Jeremy has far more self control than me. If my wife was going through all that Shauna is going through........and a jackass doctor had her leave in tears...............................................well he'd be leaving on a gurney. 

That certainly wouldn't help the situation any.......but that's what would happen. DON'T mess with my family. Since we've had kids, two doctors and one upity NP have rapidly left the exam/treatment room mere seconds before they were thrown out. Don't think any of them are employed by Kaiser anymore either. Must have been other complaints about them besides mine...


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 2, 2015)

Angry cirus bear

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 2, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Angry cirus bear
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Not a pretty sight.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Not that I'm a pretty sight at any time....


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> She had a rheumatologist appt yesterday. The guy was a total azzhole to her. She had seen a previous rheumatologist bout a month ago. But we wanted a 2nd opinion. This jack wagon asked her why she was "here" because she's already been seen....etc etc. Phricken guy never even made eye contact with her. Needless to say, she left there crying.


And all 4 tires on his ride got slashed?

80's justice.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

When my second daughter was in the process of being born, the Doctor and several nurses repeatedly screwed up the monitoring of the fetus, installing it up side down, forgetting to refill the paper, etc etc.

I kept telling them there was something wrong, and they kept denying it, then admitting I was right.

It culminated in the doctor screaming for the emergency surgeon, who was on break and could not be found, and screaming that we had "fetal distress".

When he informed me that my wife and child may die, I told him they would not be the only ones. Security came, but the did not touch me.

Luckily, everything turned out OK, but it was like watching the keystone cops. I was beyond furious. I told him that someone with a degree in accounting should not have realized the fetus was in distress more than 1/2 hour before he and the nurses realized it, especially since I kept telling them something was wrong.

That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 9, 2015)

So I finally got some alone time in the shop and put together the 044 that Cruffler won. Don't think I can slap and more lipstick on this creamsickle so here it goes... Dave sent the covers and the rest came from my shop bits. I have to admit I was running around looking for parts and thought I had more pistons than I did... Luckily I found a great used one and the cylinder didn't even need to be cleaned of transfer!

044- 10mm slant fin Mahle cylinder matching 044 case and tank too! New seals, OEM bearings were tight so i left sleeping dogs lie. AM carb, air filter, and outer spike are the only non-OEM parts on it. It'll need a chain catch but I think the new owner can swing that for a free saw! [emoji6]





















Won't lie, there is a small crack in the rear handle but it's still really solid. New owner may want to invest in plastic welding knowledge...






Test runs with the donated bar and new chain will be tomorrow if I get home before dark! Cruffler if you're reading this your saw will be coming to you with wood chips and bar oil on it! [emoji48]


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 9, 2015)

@nstueve - I love the smell of wood chips & bar oil! Thank you very much for putting together my first 044.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone see this? Thanks again, rburg & Lumberjackchef... Sounds like it was well received at the Miller's[emoji2]


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 22, 2015)

Haven't had much of a chance to get on lately.....but I hope things are moving in a more positive direction.....and to thank Jon1212 for the brandy new 32" Cannon bar.....it may just mean I have to acquire a new saw to put it on....or I may modify it a tad and put it on the 910E ......we'll see.....


----------

